# 190 QLD - Board of Professional Engineers BPEQ



## gfavaro (Jul 31, 2014)

Good morning guys!

For engineers that want to apply under 190 visa in QLD the BPEQ registration is needed.
I have the EA assessment and would like to know if someone on the forum did the registration.

Is it hard?


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

gfavaro said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am also wondering.
As I asked to EA, I need to register as NER further.... to get a letter to BPEQ.

What is your occupation? Are you going to prepare it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfavaro (Jul 31, 2014)

DIANE KIM said:


> I am also wondering.
> As I asked to EA, I need to register as NER further.... to get a letter to BPEQ.
> 
> What is your occupation? Are you going to prepare it?
> ...


I am Mechanical Engineer and I don't know if I have all the requisites.
According to BPEQ's website, you need 3-5 years of experience in the occupation and I don't have it.


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Yes that's correct . You need job experience as I understand.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

So a positive assessment from EA isnt enough to apply for registration to BPEQ? 

Do we need to apply for BPEQ for another assessment after assessed by NER? Or would getting a positive assessment frim NER be enough for registration to BPEQ?

They are making things more complicated every year.. if so, we are gonna have to pay 550 for NER and another 270 for BPEQ..

Not to mention we have already written narratives and stuff for EA assessment..



DIANE KIM said:


> I am also wondering.
> As I asked to EA, I need to register as NER further.... to get a letter to BPEQ.
> 
> What is your occupation? Are you going to prepare it?
> ...


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Ilay said:


> So a positive assessment from EA isnt enough to apply for registration to BPEQ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MSA Assessment is NOT enough for BPEQ Resgistration as my understanding is correct. We need to register NER. So, it is true that we have to pay another 550+270... 
Do you know about NER?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

DIANE KIM said:


> MSA Assessment is NOT enough for BPEQ Resgistration as my understanding is correct. We need to register NER. So, it is true that we have to pay another 550+270...
> Do you know about NER?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I haven't the faintest notion about it mate. But as far as I understand we need to prepare something like we had for the msa assessment just it includes video or phone interview as well..from what I have read so far..

It is explained on ea webpage but couldn't bother to read further as I am still at the pte academic stage..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Ilay said:


> I haven't the faintest notion about it mate. But as far as I understand we need to prepare something like we had for the msa assessment just it includes video or phone interview as well..from what I have read so far..
> 
> It is explained on ea webpage but couldn't bother to read further as I am still at the pte academic stage..
> 
> ...




Same as me... i am at PTE stage as well. 
It's true we have to get the interview even for referees... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

DIANE KIM said:


> Same as me... i am at PTE stage as well.
> It's true we have to get the interview even for referees...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




For referee we can obtain a statutory declaration if we don't have any, in my case my manager who is a technologist once said the difference between a technologists and engineer was only the ability to speak english..so take it from there..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Ilay said:


> For referee we can obtain a statutory declaration if we don't have any, in my case my manager who is a technologist once said the difference between a technologists and engineer was only the ability to speak english..so take it from there..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Oh I have referees who can speak english so it is not the though thing to get referees.
By the way, do you know about the skype interview? Is it general things about my career? I am worried the most about it..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

DIANE KIM said:


> Oh I have referees who can speak english so it is not the though thing to get referees.
> By the way, do you know about the skype interview? Is it general things about my career? I am worried the most about it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am just wild guessing it is about the questions in the cdr. There was a link about the requirement and the process on the Queenslands page but that link didn't work. On the other hand I saw a feedback from one of the customers who wrote on that page in order to thank for the support given by them as to what he or she needs to do, or what kind of preparations need to be done etc. it was on Queensland boarders of engineers website if you go through the pages..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Ilay said:


> I am just wild guessing it is about the questions in the cdr. There was a link about the requirement and the process on the Queenslands page but that link didn't work. On the other hand I saw a feedback from one of the customers who wrote on that page in order to thank for the support given by them as to what he or she needs to do, or what kind of preparations need to be done etc. it was on Queensland boarders of engineers website if you go through the pages..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




It might be to assess if you prepared the cdr..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Ilay said:


> It might be to assess if you prepared the cdr..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



https://www.engineersaustralia.org....uired_competence_worksheet_20012016_final.pdf

Take a look at this



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Ilay said:


> https://www.engineersaustralia.org....uired_competence_worksheet_20012016_final.pdf
> 
> Take a look at this
> 
> ...




Hey so much thanks !
Let me check the link.
And, I don't prepare CDR since I got washington accord.. Have you done your Migration skills assessment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

DIANE KIM said:


> Hey so much thanks !
> Let me check the link.
> And, I don't prepare CDR since I got washington accord.. Have you done your Migration skills assessment?
> 
> ...




Yea I have done it. 

Take a look at this link too..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Yea I have done it.
> 
> Take a look at this link too..
> 
> ...




I took a quick look of it. The table shows their criteria for NER. 
It seems like that they sell various certificates... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

DIANE KIM said:


> I took a quick look of it. The table shows their criteria for NER.
> It seems like that they sell various certificates...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Plus you need plus five year experience in the last seven years to be eligible..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Ilay said:


> Plus you need plus five year experience in the last seven years to be eligible..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I guess you need to register to professional engineering, not national engineering. I mean thats what i got from whats written on ea website..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Ilay said:


> I guess you need to register to professional engineering, not national engineering. I mean thats what i got from whats written on ea website..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
Please follow this link

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/News/new-cost-effective-pathway-rpeq


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

DIANE KIM said:


> Please follow this link
> 
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/News/new-cost-effective-pathway-rpeq
> 
> ...




Well, i have given up on hope as i dont have over five year experience in the last seven years.. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIANE KIM (May 12, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Well, i have given up on hope as i dont have over five year experience in the last seven years..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Omg.. seriously? That's so sorry for hear that.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

DIANE KIM said:


> Omg.. seriously? That's so sorry for hear that....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thats okay, not meant to be. Good luck to you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

Has anyone obtained the NER from Engineers Australia? I applied about two weeks ago but they still haven't contacted me or referees for interview.

What sort of questions will they ask during the interview?


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone obtained the NER from Engineers Australia? I applied about two weeks ago but they still haven't contacted me or referees for interview.
> 
> What sort of questions will they ask during the interview?


Hope untill now you have finalised your NER process, could you please guide.


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey guys,

I got the NER registration. It took about a month for the whole process. They contacted my referees through email. I had a skype video interview on the forth week. Soon after I got the outcome.

The interview is not challenging. I talked about one of my recent projects.

If I could be of more help, let me know..



ahmer_125 said:


> Hope untill now you have finalised your NER process, could you please guide.


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

When are you planning to apply form 2, do you know after BPEQ grant 
the registration how much it took for invitation.




BiomedicalEngineerSL said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got the NER registration. It took about a month for the whole process. They contacted my referees through email. I had a skype video interview on the forth week. Soon after I got the outcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

I hve not got lodged the eoi yet bcz i havent got the rpeq. I mailed it to them last week and its still in process



ahmer_125 said:


> When are you planning to apply form 2, do you know after BPEQ grant
> the registration how much it took for invitation.


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

I received invitation from qld. But I don't have RPEQ registration. In the invitation link, they were nowhere asked for RPEQ registration. I have only 14 days to apply. Is there anyway that I can inform them about it and extent the date for submission?


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

I got additional information request which i can not provid..

1. Referee should be chartered EA member and provide english profficiency of your referee (whereas its not necessary to be chartered as i am applying for RPEQ and i can not ask my manager to give ielts for me)

2.CPD not enough (even i am enrolled in Master and have completed 9 subjects which is around 450 hours other than my presentations which i gave in various places and short courses)

3. Civil engineer license from Dubai ( we dont have any engineer license here in dubai)

What the hell...they gave to many others in few weeks who and refused my authentic experience and CPD..they asked me to show technical work you are doing and i showed already according to Bs ASTM ACI ISO standards

It seems he literally refused to approve me despite providing enough things


Can any body guide

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello Members,
I'm wish to apply for NER registration. Can someone help me writing Work Experience Statement, Continuing Professional Development (CPD) Statement and acquired competence self-assessment worksheet ? if someone could provide me sample of the same which they submitted to EA for NER registration, I will be highly grateful.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Please guide how to make work experience statement.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi friends
I am planning to apply for QLD SS for 233211 civil engineer but i came to knw tht i need registeration with BPEQ. I have positive MSA from EA with exp as well for above 5 years. Do i only need to submit thr form 1 and fee??
Pls guide way forward


----------



## burcun (Mar 19, 2018)

sikkandar said:


> I received invitation from qld. But I don't have RPEQ registration. In the invitation link, they were nowhere asked for RPEQ registration. I have only 14 days to apply. Is there anyway that I can inform them about it and extent the date for submission?


Dear friend,
I applied EA for NER registration. Today they asked for additional information, they ask for my referees credentials that shows they have engineering qualifications and at least five years of experience, also they want me to confirm my referees English profficiency. What kind of information or document should i provide?


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

They also asked me the same.
They told me referee should be chartered.
I didnt provide my managers docs but mentioned their membership with organizations and i said yes they can speak and write read eng etc...still in process
They started to be tough these days oreviously they never asked any one like this

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## new_man (Jun 27, 2016)

I think sending the qualifications of your referees is not big issue, but
when did you submit your NER application? and have engineers Australia contacted your referees or not yet?


----------



## burcun (Mar 19, 2018)

I submitted my application on 16.04.2018 and they have not contacted my referees yet.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> Hi friends
> I am planning to apply for QLD SS for 233211 civil engineer but i came to knw tht i need registeration with BPEQ. I have positive MSA from EA with exp as well for above 5 years. Do i only need to submit thr form 1 and fee??
> Pls guide way forward




You need to first register for NER. Only then you are eligible to for registration with BPEQ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

Have they contacted your refrees.?in my case yesterday they contacted my referees but they didnt.ask for additional information.so my question is either they ask for additional information before contacting them or after contacting them


----------



## burcun (Mar 19, 2018)

Furqan586 said:


> Have they contacted your refrees.?in my case yesterday they contacted my referees but they didnt.ask for additional information.so my question is either they ask for additional information before contacting them or after contacting them


No, they haven’t contacted my referees yet. Did they contact yours by phone or e-mail?


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

After how many days, they contact referees and what questions they ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

After two weeks they contacted the referees


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

They contacted via email..i didntbask my manager about the form..he just told me its a simple form with few questions


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Furqan586 said:


> They contacted via email..i didntbask my manager about the form..he just told me its a simple form with few questions




Do they also call refrees throght phone call ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello there, guys i am a civil engineer 233211 offshore.. i want to apply for Queensland state nomination... Plz anyone suggest am i eligible for this? Or what is the procedure? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

naqvih08 said:


> Hi friends
> I am planning to apply for QLD SS for 233211 civil engineer but i came to knw tht i need registeration with BPEQ. I have positive MSA from EA with exp as well for above 5 years. Do i only need to submit thr form 1 and fee??
> Pls guide way forward



You got it bro?


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Furqan586 said:


> They contacted via email..i didntbask my manager about the form..he just told me its a simple form with few questions




Any further updates mate ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 61459085 (Mar 7, 2016)

*Need Help on NER Registration*

Hi Eveyone,

I'm new in this group, Looking for process , how to apply NER registration .
I got MSA with 8+ Years experience assessed from EA.

Can anyone help to share the process for registering the NER and BPEQ, along with the requirements.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

61459085 said:


> Hi Eveyone,
> 
> I'm new in this group, Looking for process , how to apply NER registration .
> I got MSA with 8+ Years experience assessed from EA.
> ...


Prepare work experience statement and CPD as per the guidelines given on EA website and submit your application to EA through EA's website.


----------



## Furqan586 (May 1, 2018)

Yes got it


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

jbkhunda said:


> Prepare work experience statement and CPD as per the guidelines given on EA website and submit your application to EA through EA's website.


Hi, are you offshore? Can an offshore applicant get registered with EA ?



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Hi, are you offshore? Can an offshore applicant get registered with EA ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk




Offshore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

jbkhunda said:


> Offshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It mean I can apply. My agent told me that if we want to apply for qld nomination then firstly we should get registered with EA , for EA registration one must have AUS experience. Is it right?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> It mean I can apply. My agent told me that if we want to apply for qld nomination then firstly we should get registered with EA , for EA registration one must have AUS experience. Is it right?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk




Australian work experience is not required


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> It mean I can apply. My agent told me that if we want to apply for qld nomination then firstly we should get registered with EA , for EA registration one must have AUS experience. Is it right?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk













Have a look at this image. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

jbkhunda said:


> Have a look at this image.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for this precious info. 

Regards

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

I got letter of confirmation for NER but my portal shows in process and asking to submit PII till 2018 dec. In thr mail they sent to me they mentioned that my letter for BPEQ can be found from this link but when i click the link which is directed to my portal i dont see any letter for BPEQ. anyone here to reply


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burcun (Mar 19, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> I got letter of confirmation for NER but my portal shows in process and asking to submit PII till 2018 dec. In thr mail they sent to me they mentioned that my letter for BPEQ can be found from this link but when i click the link which is directed to my portal i dont see any letter for BPEQ. anyone here to reply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They will send the letter for BPEQ by a seperate e-mail.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

burcun said:


> They will send the letter for BPEQ by a seperate e-mail.




Great. Thanks for info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Does the assesor send email to two referees on the same day or different ?one of my friend says his one referee got email from assesor while the other one didnt get


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burcun (Mar 19, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> Does the assesor send email to two referees on the same day or different ?one of my friend says his one referee got email from assesor while the other one didnt get
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my case they sent on the same day.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

burcun said:


> In my case they sent on the same day.




My NER status shows that is is in progress untill I provide PII. Is it the same for you also ? I dont understand in the email i got letter of confirmation for NER and it states letter for BPEQ can be found in this link but when i click the link it says application in progress ..i emailed engineer australia and asked them about it they said your application is going under assessment and unfortunately we can not provide letter for bpeq untill sucessful outcome is there . Can you tell me how you got the letter and your status for NER is also in progress and how many days after the email of confirmation you got the letter for bpeq?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burcun (Mar 19, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> My NER status shows that is is in progress untill I provide PII. Is it the same for you also ? I dont understand in the email i got letter of confirmation for NER and it states letter for BPEQ can be found in this link but when i click the link it says application in progress ..i emailed engineer australia and asked them about it they said your application is going under assessment and unfortunately we can not provide letter for bpeq untill sucessful outcome is there . Can you tell me how you got the letter and your status for NER is also in progress and how many days after the email of confirmation you got the letter for bpeq?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received a seperate mail for the letter regarding BPEQ, i received it in the following day of confirmation.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

How much time BPEQ takes for RPEQ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

During Skype interview can we describe the same project which was submitted in work experience statement, or it should be different from the one that have been already submitted to EA? Please advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

jbkhunda said:


> During Skype interview can we describe the same project which was submitted in work experience statement, or it should be different from the one that have been already submitted to EA? Please advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




He will ask u describe any of your project from start to end. U can select any one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

burcun said:


> I received a seperate mail for the letter regarding BPEQ, i received it in the following day of confirmation.


Hi Burcun. Can you guide me also to get this registration. I had received nomination from Brisbane in 2017 but due to this registration I could not apply for it.

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hello Everyone
I am new in the forum
Please guide me about NER Registration
How many days it takes to five RPEQ letter
and after that how many days to get BPEQ letter.
Thanks in advance....


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

*burcun*



burcun said:


> I received a seperate mail for the letter regarding BPEQ, i received it in the following day of confirmation.


@burcun
Hello Burcun
Can u tell me how many days you get to get RPEQ letter from EA starting from last.
When EA contact you and when they contact to your refrees and after that when you got interview call.

Thanks in advance.

i need it because i am also going to apply for NER.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Approximately it takes one month time, depending upon how fast your referees respond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> Approximately it takes one month time, depending upon how fast your referees respond.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

*Queensland Settlement Funds*

Queensland is asking for 30,000 AUD for settlement funds at the time of application. How are we supposed to show it. Do we need t show bank balance with that much amount in our local currency or we can show any other assets.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Queensland is asking for 30,000 AUD for settlement funds at the time of application. How are we supposed to show it. Do we need t show bank balance with that much amount in our local currency or we can show any other assets.


First you convert $30000 into your local currency and make the required bank balance which you have to show in Liquid money(Cash) in addition to this you can also show your Gold, FDs and Mutual fund. rest of this you can also show your property. Then you have to make a Chartered Accountant(CA) report in which CA will make a summary of your all assests and then convert all amount into Australian dollar.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Queensland is asking for 30,000 AUD for settlement funds at the time of application. How are we supposed to show it. Do we need t show bank balance with that much amount in our local currency or we can show any other assets.




They ask 15000 in cash. And other 15000 could be your propery. Your car your pension ,leave salary, etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

erjaspal75 said:


> First you convert $30000 into your local currency and make the required bank balance which you have to show in Liquid money(Cash) in addition to this you can also show your Gold, FDs and Mutual fund. rest of this you can also show your property. Then you have to make a Chartered Accountant(CA) report in which CA will make a summary of your all assests and then convert all amount into Australian dollar.




Chartered accountant report? No one prepared this just mention on the form they send you thats it. I never heard of such report 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi there, can anyone filled the nomination form (after invitation) only with email confirmation from BPEQ.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi there, can anyone filled the nomination form (after invitation) only with email confirmation from BPEQ.


Yes i know a person who do it with email confirmation.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi there, can anyone filled the nomination form (after invitation) only with email confirmation from BPEQ.


Did you got invitation?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Did you got invitation?


no dear my NER interview is on 30th... a long way to go.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> no dear my NER interview is on 30th... a long way to go.




When did you apply for NER?
And after how many days EA contact you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> When did you apply for NER?
> And after how many days EA contact you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2nd - started preparation
5th - submitted forms
12th - EA requested addl info
18th - submited addl info
20th - 1st referee contacted, 2nd referee missed the email
24th - i asked about 2nd referee they forward me the email, 2nd referee replied back
25th - we negotiated interview date, fixed on 30th
i am tensed


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Interview is the easiest part. Just be honest and answer the questions. You will not know how 30 minutes passed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> 2nd - started preparation
> 5th - submitted forms
> 12th - EA requested addl info
> 18th - submited addl info
> ...




Thanks for this information.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> Interview is the easiest part. Just be honest and answer the questions. You will not know how 30 minutes passed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


30 mins??? no no.. he promised me for only 15min and within this i have to give 5 min presentation on my project...... but can you tell me what else he may ask??


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

He may ask you to give examples which demonstrates any particular competency and any other questions which he may deem fit to ask related to you field.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> He may ask you to give examples which demonstrates any particular competency and any other questions which he may deem fit to ask related to you field.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can he do that???!!!! he is mechanical and I am structural.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Who is structural ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> Who is structural ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


myself... why?


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Can he do that???!!!! he is mechanical and I am structural.




I couldn't understand what you are trying to say. please elaborate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> I couldn't understand what you are trying to say. please elaborate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My assessor is a mechanical engineer and i am a structural engineer. so hoe can he question on technical things? I mean as you said he can question on my field...


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

You obtained skill assessment for what ANZSCO ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> You obtained skill assessment for what ANZSCO ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


233214 structural only... why??


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> My assessor is a mechanical engineer and i am a structural engineer. so hoe can he question on technical things? I mean as you said he can question on my field...




He would focus on ethics as well. He would be asking you about questions and situations where you had to make tough choices. He isn’t really going to be asking you deep technical questions. He will be judging if you are actually genuine and if what you’re saying is true. So, you just have to be honest and keep answering. They’ll be satisfied with that. All the best for your interview 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> no dear my NER interview is on 30th... a long way to go.


Hello

Whats about your interview?

Did you got RPEQ Letter?

Also give some details about your interview.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello
> 
> Whats about your interview?
> 
> ...


Interview went well. I got NER Certificate as well as REPQ request letter.
Interview was straight forward, earlier he mentioned that the interview will be of 15 mins and with in that i have to present 5mins for any of my projects. He also gave me the guidline for the verbal presentation like "your journey through the project (designs, calculations, problem analysis, solutions, risk mitigation strategies adopted) and how you ended the project"
He stopped me after some time and asked some 2 may be 3 questions on how i assessed the risk at the beginning of the project and what mitigation steps i took.
I think it was less than 15 min and before the end of that interview I got the positive outcome letter in my mailbox. In the email there was a link from where i had to download the request to REPQ letter.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Interview went well. I got NER Certificate as well as REPQ request letter.
> Interview was straight forward, earlier he mentioned that the interview will be of 15 mins and with in that i have to present 5mins for any of my projects. He also gave me the guidline for the verbal presentation like "your journey through the project (designs, calculations, problem analysis, solutions, risk mitigation strategies adopted) and how you ended the project"
> He stopped me after some time and asked some 2 may be 3 questions on how i assessed the risk at the beginning of the project and what mitigation steps i took.
> I think it was less than 15 min and before the end of that interview I got the positive outcome letter in my mailbox. In the email there was a link from where i had to download the request to REPQ letter.


Congrats for your RPEQ.

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Congrats for your RPEQ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


Waiting for BPEQ registration.... 30th i had sent the forms through DHL and today DHL confirmed they delivered. I donno how long i have to wait?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Waiting for BPEQ registration.... 30th i had sent the forms through DHL and today DHL confirmed they delivered. I donno how long i have to wait?


Did they deduct their fees or any confirmation of receiving documents from BPEQ

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Did they deduct their fees or any confirmation of receiving documents from BPEQ
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


it is delivered today... still now nothing. they have another 2 days before weekend. lets see


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> 2nd - started preparation
> 5th - submitted forms
> 12th - EA requested addl info
> 18th - submited addl info
> ...


What kind of additional info did EA asked? Do both referees need to be working with the applicant. What if they have worked with the applicant and have now left the country?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> What kind of additional info did EA asked? Do both referees need to be working with the applicant. What if they have worked with the applicant and have now left the country?


They asked about your job duties, project involvement, your engineering skills and about ethics.
Referees should be working with the applicant for past 12 months in current company. You can give the details if he left the company then you have to tell them. They also need the educational and experience proof of the referees

Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> What kind of additional info did EA asked? Do both referees need to be working with the applicant. What if they have worked with the applicant and have now left the country?


The additional info he asked as _"need the credentials of your referees in order to progress your application. As advised in the NER guidelines, referees need to have engineering qualifications (in any discipline) and at least five years of experience in the discipline sought by the NER applicant – in your case, civil/structural engineering. Your confirmation that Eng ****** and Eng ****** meet these requirements is required._" 

In my case One was working with me for last 10 years and for the last 6 months he is in Australia, he is also a member of EA. Other one here working with me for last 10 years.
For your "What if" question i belief it will work but i can not confirm.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> They asked about your job duties, project involvement, your engineering skills and about ethics.
> Referees should be working with the applicant for past 12 months in current company. You can give the details if he left the company then you have to tell them. They also need the educational and experience proof of the referees
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Tapatalk


In my case it was very smooth as i had attached EA membership confirmation for one and i just gave him written comfirmation for the other. What i belief, the experience counts... as i have 17 yrs exp and the referees have 18 and 27 yrs of exp, thats why he didnt questioned on the referee. And my interview was short, only 15 mins. Even in the experience statement i had written 4 projects in 4 pages for past 5 yrs only.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Interview went well. I got NER Certificate as well as REPQ request letter.
> Interview was straight forward, earlier he mentioned that the interview will be of 15 mins and with in that i have to present 5mins for any of my projects. He also gave me the guidline for the verbal presentation like "your journey through the project (designs, calculations, problem analysis, solutions, risk mitigation strategies adopted) and how you ended the project"
> He stopped me after some time and asked some 2 may be 3 questions on how i assessed the risk at the beginning of the project and what mitigation steps i took.
> I think it was less than 15 min and before the end of that interview I got the positive outcome letter in my mailbox. In the email there was a link from where i had to download the request to REPQ letter.



Many congratulations dear.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Many congratulations dear.


Thanks dear... A long way to go

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> In my case it was very smooth as i had attached EA membership confirmation for one and i just gave him written comfirmation for the other. What i belief, the experience counts... as i have 17 yrs exp and the referees have 18 and 27 yrs of exp, thats why he didnt questioned on the referee. And my interview was short, only 15 mins. Even in the experience statement i had written 4 projects in 4 pages for past 5 yrs only.


DOES THE EXPERIENCE LETTER HAVE TO HAVE DETAILS LIKE THE CDR or brief descriptions are enough


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

smitha95 said:


> DOES THE EXPERIENCE LETTER HAVE TO HAVE DETAILS LIKE THE CDR or brief descriptions are enough


Dear it is exp statement... And in my case I used 1 page for 1 project... A brief description unlike CDR. It has a pattern, I got from net. It worked fine for me. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> smitha95 said:
> 
> 
> > DOES THE EXPERIENCE LETTER HAVE TO HAVE DETAILS LIKE THE CDR or brief descriptions are enough
> ...


can you provide me the details for the format and how many projects you have shown with how many years of experience


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> He would focus on ethics as well. He would be asking you about questions and situations where you had to make tough choices. He isn’t really going to be asking you deep technical questions. He will be judging if you are actually genuine and if what you’re saying is true. So, you just have to be honest and keep answering. They’ll be satisfied with that. All the best for your interview
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Hi Mate can you please share your points break down? and your code.
Thanks mate and Congrats for your state invitations.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi Mate can you please share your points break down? and your code.
> 
> Thanks mate and Congrats for your state invitations.




Hey! I’m just the secondary applicant man. It’s my wife who is the primary. 
Age - 30
Proficient English - 10
Education - 15
Work experience - 5
State nomination - 5

Total - 65. 

ANZSCO - 233913 - biomedical engineer 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey! I’m just the secondary applicant man. It’s my wife who is the primary.
> Age - 30
> Proficient English - 10
> Education - 15
> ...



Thanks mate for quick response we have the same page of score points.
I'm Mechanical Engineer with 65 points (without SS)

Hoping that QLD will nominate and approve your wife applications and yourself as well :clap2:


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Thanks mate for quick response we have the same page of score points.
> 
> I'm Mechanical Engineer with 65 points (without SS)
> 
> ...




QLD has already nominated and approved buddy. We have lodged the visa application & it’s now pending with the DHA


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> QLD has already nominated and approved buddy. We have lodged the visa application & it’s now pending with the DHA
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Wow...Congrats mate... that's awesome..hoping for a smooth process...
Thanks for your response.. cheers mate.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Thanks mate for quick response we have the same page of score points.
> 
> I'm Mechanical Engineer with 65 points (without SS)
> 
> ...




All the best for your application bussy


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> All the best for your application bussy
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks mate
I'm still far from the application process just waiting for my NER result and need to apply to BPEQ once all things going well:fingerscrossed:


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

smitha95 said:


> can you provide me the details for the format and how many projects you have shown with how many years of experience


For past 5 yers i have done 4 projects, i had written these 4 projects only.


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> smitha95 said:
> 
> 
> > can you provide me the details for the format and how many projects you have shown with how many years of experience
> ...


Thank you


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> Interview went well. I got NER Certificate as well as REPQ request letter.
> Interview was straight forward, earlier he mentioned that the interview will be of 15 mins and with in that i have to present 5mins for any of my projects. He also gave me the guidline for the verbal presentation like "your journey through the project (designs, calculations, problem analysis, solutions, risk mitigation strategies adopted) and how you ended the project"
> He stopped me after some time and asked some 2 may be 3 questions on how i assessed the risk at the beginning of the project and what mitigation steps i took.
> I think it was less than 15 min and before the end of that interview I got the positive outcome letter in my mailbox. In the email there was a link from where i had to download the request to REPQ letter.


What about the bond they ask? What is the procedure?
Which option did u choose while applying for NER?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

msrms said:


> What about the bond they ask? What is the procedure?
> Which option did u choose while applying for NER?


I dont remember of any bond.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Thanks dear... A long way to go
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk



A step closer to ITA. Lets hope you get ITA soon.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> A step closer to ITA. Lets hope you get ITA soon.


Thanks dear.

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> For past 5 yers i have done 4 projects, i had written these 4 projects only.
> View attachment 88866


Hi mate just a short query regarding referee, do it is required to submit the diploma or degree of your referee? NER send me message :

" Work Experience Statement and your cpd for 12 months but need the credentials if your referees in order to progress your assessment. Please advise of the educational qualifications of your referees. As advised in the NER guidelines, referees need to have engineering qualifications (in any discipline) and must be able to vouch for your mechanical engineering competencies"

Thanks for response


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate just a short query regarding referee, do it is required to submit the diploma or degree of your referee? NER send me message :
> 
> " Work Experience Statement and your cpd for 12 months but need the credentials if your referees in order to progress your assessment. Please advise of the educational qualifications of your referees. As advised in the NER guidelines, referees need to have engineering qualifications (in any discipline) and must be able to vouch for your mechanical engineering competencies"
> 
> Thanks for response


I had the same doubt. See more you provide evidences your case will be stronger. In my case I only provided evidence for one and written confirmation for other. I know someone who gave only written confirmation. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I had the same doubt. See more you provide evidences your case will be stronger. In my case I only provided evidence for one and written confirmation for other. I know someone who gave only written confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


My problem is that both of my referee not willing to gave their credentials. But they are managers in Engineering , based on my referee testimonial they mention to me that they have Engineering qualifications. 

Is there a possibility to inform NER to change or update a new referee that is willing to share his credentials?

I have a 3rd referee which I think can share his Master degree in Engineering.

Thanks for advise.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> My problem is that both of my referee not willing to gave their credentials. But they are managers in Engineering , based on my referee testimonial they mention to me that they have Engineering qualifications.
> 
> Is there a possibility to inform NER to change or update a new referee that is willing to share his credentials?
> 
> ...


You problem is genuine. You give written confirmation and mention that they are not willing to share there credentials and if it is essential then you want to change the referee. The assessor will understand your problem and suggest if required. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> You problem is genuine. You give written confirmation and mention that they are not willing to share there credentials and if it is essential then you want to change the referee. The assessor will understand your problem and suggest if required.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate for response.

I discover also that one of my referee is not in Engineering background profession. Therefore I may honestly response to NER that one of my referee doesn't meet the qualifications they are looking for then inform and advise to replace a new referee..

Thanks for any comments and point of view


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Thanks Mate for response.
> 
> I discover also that one of my referee is not in Engineering background profession. Therefore I may honestly response to NER that one of my referee doesn't meet the qualifications they are looking for then inform and advise to replace a new referee..
> 
> Thanks for any comments and point of view


Honesty is the best policy... Although I didn't know about any incidents of referee replacement... Others can give information better.. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Honesty is the best policy... Although I didn't know about any incidents of referee replacement... Others can give information better..
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response mate.. Yes I notice in this forum that no such case replace of Referee. When I ask my referee last time he said to me that he has Engineering qualifications, now I ask him to provide his credentials then he cant able to provide and he told that he dont have engineering course, he only have vocational course which I think doesnt suite with the NER requirements. 

But in the NER Guidelines I never notice that referee should be Engineering by profession. STEP 3 of 6.2 article.


Thanks and Regards,


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Thanks for your response mate.. Yes I notice in this forum that no such case replace of Referee. When I ask my referee last time he said to me that he has Engineering qualifications, now I ask him to provide his credentials then he cant able to provide and he told that he dont have engineering course, he only have vocational course which I think doesnt suite with the NER requirements.
> 
> But in the NER Guidelines I never notice that referee should be Engineering by profession. STEP 3 of 6.2 article.
> 
> ...


The thing is that if they smell anything fishy they will trouble you. So be careful in these step... I don't have bitter exp but many had. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

EA required min 5 years of experience for NER. I already have gained 5 years of experience. However, EA deducted 3 months of my experience and now according to my outcome letter I will get 5 years of experience next month. Can I still apply for NER based on my actual experience or I've to wait till next month as per the outcome letter?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hello Everyone

Can you please share your experience that after NER Interview, How much time taken by Engineer Australia to send the letter of RPEQ for registration to BPEQ?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Can you please share your experience that after NER Interview, How much time taken by Engineer Australia to send the letter of RPEQ for registration to BPEQ?


Dear Read my earlier posts... I feel I am somewhat lucky as before the end of the interview I got the outcome letter in my mailbox with NER certificate attached and there was a link from where I downloaded the REPQ request letter.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Dear Read my earlier posts... I feel I am somewhat lucky as before the end of the interview I got the outcome letter in my mailbox with NER certificate attached and there was a link from where I downloaded the REPQ request letter.


Hi Mate

I have manage to get the result of NER and RPEQ letter.

I have some doubt regarding BPEQ form 2, which application do I need to sign.
RPEQ practicing? or non- practicing .. I'm offshore applicant.

Thanks Mates


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> I have manage to get the result of NER and RPEQ letter.
> 
> ...


Practicing 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> I have manage to get the result of NER and RPEQ letter.
> 
> ...


What's your job code? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi mate can u please guide me in BPEQ form 2.

I'm offshore applicant.. do I need to sign in RPEQ practicing? on NON-practicing.?

How do BPEQ send the letter outcome? thru your personal email or company email?
or by courier also?

Appreciate your help mates.

thanks


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> What's your job code?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Hi mate my job code is 233513

cheers mate.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate can u please guide me in BPEQ form 2.
> 
> I'm offshore applicant.. do I need to sign in RPEQ practicing? on NON-practicing.?
> 
> ...


They inform you about the outcome through email and send the letter by post

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> They inform you about the outcome through email and send the letter by post
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Hi Mates apologies but my query in whether need to be RPEQ Practicing? Engineer for 
offshore applicants. 

This is regarding the BPEQ form 2 fill-up applications.

APPLICANT’S DECLARATION
This is a legal document, you must affix an original ‘wet’ signature. Photocopied, digital or electronic signatures
will not be accepted.
RPEQ PRACTISING NON-PRACTISING PROFESSIONAL ENGINEER
I hereby apply for registration and declare that the
information in this application and accompanying
documents is true and correct to the best of my
knowledge and belief.
I hereby apply for registration and declare that the
information in this application and accompanying
documents is true and correct to the best of my
knowledge and belief.
I declare that I will not carry out, or be responsible
for the carrying out of, professional engineering
services in Queensland or for Queensland within the
registration period to which this application relates.
Signature: Signature:
Date: Date:


Thanks mate for your prompt response.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi Mates apologies but my query in whether need to be RPEQ Practicing? Engineer for
> offshore applicants.
> 
> This is regarding the BPEQ form 2 fill-up applications.
> ...


Ya ya... I got it... It is practicing
And for the 2nd query I told that theyll inform you through email and send the letter through normal post not courier. Although I yet to receive the letter. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Ya ya... I got it... It is practicing
> And for the 2nd query I told that theyll inform you through email and send the letter through normal post not courier. Although I yet to receive the letter.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate for your smooth response. I will send them tomorrow my application.
Hopefully they will send me to my Personal address not the company address .

Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Thanks mate for your smooth response. I will send them tomorrow my application.
> Hopefully they will send me to my Personal address not the company address .
> 
> Cheers mate


They will send confirmation on the email ID you have specified in the form... Most likely will be the personal one... You will be registered on 24th and confirmation will come on 28th...

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Ya ya... I got it... It is practicing
> And for the 2nd query I told that theyll inform you through email and send the letter through normal post not courier. Although I yet to receive the letter.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Hi mates
Do it take from them 2-3 weeks to respond once submitted? any idea mates.
Thanks mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mates
> Do it take from them 2-3 weeks to respond once submitted? any idea mates.
> Thanks mate


Last registration was done on 10th... And they do every alternate Fridays. Don't expect any sooner or latter. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> They will send confirmation on the email ID you have specified in the form... Most likely will be the personal one... You will be registered on 24th and confirmation will come on 28th...
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Appreciated mates for your help...I'm worried because I will be leaving soon in my current place thats why I need to estimate the time line of the approval.. I really appreciate your assistance.. 

Cheers Mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Appreciated mates for your help...I'm worried because I will be leaving soon in my current place thats why I need to estimate the time line of the approval.. I really appreciate your assistance..
> 
> Cheers Mate


I don't understand how registration will be affected by your place.... You may miss the outcome letter hardcopy. I don't know how long it will take to come. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I don't understand how registration will be affected by your place.... You may miss the outcome letter hardcopy. I don't know how long it will take to come.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Hi buddy
I want to know that I send my rpeq letter with form 2 which was delivered on Friday 10. But still I did not received any confirmation of document received. Can u tell me when they will send me confirmation as per your experience 
Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hi buddy
> I want to know that I send my rpeq letter with form 2 which was delivered on Friday 10. But still I did not received any confirmation of document received. Can u tell me when they will send me confirmation as per your experience
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


ok... i sent my documents on 30th July and got delivery confirmation on 1st of Aug, BPEQ sent confirmation email on 2nd Aug.
in your case better to send them an email... they will respond... quote any reference so that they can identify your document.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Ok will send then email.
Also did they sent the soft copy of registration letter in email or only through post


skrp2000in said:


> ok... i sent my documents on 30th July and got delivery confirmation on 1st of Aug, BPEQ sent confirmation email on 2nd Aug.
> in your case better to send them an email... they will respond... quote any reference so that they can identify your document.


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Ok will send then email.
> Also did they sent the soft copy of registration letter in email or only through post
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


still i didnt received the hard copy of the letter.... if you want the copy in your email (sure you do) then reply to the registration confirmation email. one of my buddy told me that the two letters (soft copy and hard copy) are different, but that doesnt matter.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> still i didnt received the hard copy of the letter.... if you want the copy in your email (sure you do) then reply to the registration confirmation email. one of my buddy told me that the two letters (soft copy and hard copy) are different, but that doesnt matter.


Ok thanks

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hi Mate 

Have you log EOI for visa 190 Queensland? did you manage to receive the invites?

Cheers mate


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> They will send confirmation on the email ID you have specified in the form... Most likely will be the personal one... You will be registered on 24th and confirmation will come on 28th...
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Hi mates

Have you manage to receive the invites from QLD? cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mates
> 
> Have you manage to receive the invites from QLD? cheers mate


No... I have filed EOI on 14Aug

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> No... I have filed EOI on 14Aug
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


hopefully you will receive invites next week... it seems that 15 August is HOLIDAY in Queensland for EKKA for BRISBANE in my opinion this is why delayed for invitation.

Cheers Mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> hopefully you will receive invites next week... it seems that 15 August is HOLIDAY in Queensland for EKKA for BRISBANE in my opinion this is why delayed for invitation.
> 
> Cheers Mate


There are some people who are waiting for over a month. EOI on 10th July even.... I think it will take time if my EOI is successful even. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> There are some people who are waiting for over a month. EOI on 10th July even.... I think it will take time if my EOI is successful even.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


I guess mate they have priority in each nominated occupation... just be patient soon you will receive invites mates.. a bit early early for the financial year.. now is just 2month since July invites...wishing best for us..

Cheers mate


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> There are some people who are waiting for over a month. EOI on 10th July even.... I think it will take time if my EOI is successful even.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Hi Mate 

just a silly question when you log your EOI in skillselect do you receive notification email? in your personal email? or only inside skill select? cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> just a silly question when you log your EOI in skillselect do you receive notification email? in your personal email? or only inside skill select? cheers


No, creating EOI will not be notified however creating a new Skills elect ID will be notified through email. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> I guess mate they have priority in each nominated occupation... just be patient soon you will receive invites mates.. a bit early early for the financial year.. now is just 2month since July invites...wishing best for us..
> 
> Cheers mate


I am worried that I'll lose points for my age after January

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I am worried that I'll lose points for my age after January
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate...I have Log my EOI just today for Visa 190 for QLD only.. hopefully we will receive invite soon.

Cheers:clap2:


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Cheers mate...I have Log my EOI just today for Visa 190 for QLD only.. hopefully we will receive invite soon.
> 
> Cheers:clap2:


Keep in touch... Are you on tracker? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Keep in touch... Are you on tracker?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


No mates I'm not using tracker mate. Once I receive something I post in this forum..

Cheers


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Keep in touch... Are you on tracker?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Hopefully, you will get ITA soon from Queensland.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Hopefully, you will get ITA soon from Queensland.


Thank you ankit... I am waiting for an ITA from last year... I am just frustrated now. This is my last chance. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Thank you ankit... I am waiting for an ITA from last year... I am just frustrated now. This is my last chance.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Hi mate.. I notice in Immitracker you have mention there is one person update his status for QLD he receive pre-invite August 17. mostly they inform every friday.

Hopefully you will receive ext friday also.

cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate.. I notice in Immitracker you have mention there is one person update his status for QLD he receive pre-invite August 17. mostly they inform every friday.
> 
> Hopefully you will receive ext friday also.
> 
> cheers mate


Hope so... But there are many who are waiting for a month... That's why I am worried. But thanks for your wish. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hope so... But there are many who are waiting for a month... That's why I am worried. But thanks for your wish.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


You wil have a good chance since only few Structural Engineer are on the list mostly Civil Engineer CODE are competitive ..we just pray mate hopefully we receive invite and got approve.

For me I have one month to wait..if NO invite I will move to Europe and work there then after 3 years apply PR n EU.

Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> You wil have a good chance since only few Structural Engineer are on the list mostly Civil Engineer CODE are competitive ..we just pray mate hopefully we receive invite and got approve.
> 
> For me I have one month to wait..if NO invite I will move to Europe and work there then after 3 years apply PR n EU.
> 
> Cheers mate


I believe EU is better than Aus. Isn't it? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I believe EU is better than Aus. Isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Yes... but there thing that need to be consider.. specially if working in Scandinavian country , Need to study local language which tough task.

Ausi is great since most people speak ENGLISH and economy is great.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Yes... but there thing that need to be consider.. specially if working in Scandinavian country , Need to study local language which tough task.
> 
> Ausi is great since most people speak ENGLISH and economy is great.


Ya understand... tell Mr something... In QLD what are the conditions that an EOI will not be invited? Is there any history? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

*subscribing*

Hi guys

I got QlD 190 with an engineering technologist occupation.
Visa application was submitted last week and I am arranging health examination.
Hope for the best.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got QlD 190 with an engineering technologist occupation.
> Visa application was submitted last week and I am arranging health examination.
> Hope for the best.


Congrats mate....any idea how long did QLD give invites? then after how many days you receive the ITA.

Cheers mate


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Ya understand... tell Mr something... In QLD what are the conditions that an EOI will not be invited? Is there any history?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


No idea mate regarding history, since EOI only is based on your points and experience and if we choose QLD durin EOI then we will have a chance to be invited. Just b patient mate...

Cheers


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Congrats mate....any idea how long did QLD give invites? then after how many days you receive the ITA.
> 
> Cheers mate


It was quick, the pre invites only took one day, and the ITA took little more than two weeks.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

rajhan said:


> It was quick, the pre invites only took one day, and the ITA took little more than two weeks.


Wow that is awesome Mates. now a days it takes more time to get invite from QLD after July it seem QLD have a lot of applicants.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Wow that is awesome Mates. now a days it takes more time to get invite from QLD after July it seem QLD have a lot of applicants.


Really？ I dont know that.
QLD policy is quite straightforward, so it's only a matter of time.
May I ask what is your status?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Really？ I dont know that.
> QLD policy is quite straightforward, so it's only a matter of time.
> May I ask what is your status?


For me is a bit early.. I have log EOI on August 17. while my RPEQ registration is on approval I have send already to BPEQ hopefully they receive on tuesday.

If there a chance I will receive pre-invite end of August?

I have see some cases here in Forum that they apply July but still no response from QLD.

Thanks mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> For me is a bit early.. I have log EOI on August 17. while my RPEQ registration is on approval I have send already to BPEQ hopefully they receive on tuesday.
> 
> If there a chance I will receive pre-invite end of August?
> 
> ...


Dear What is your anzesco code?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Dear What is your anzesco code?


233512 mates


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Really？ I dont know that.
> QLD policy is quite straightforward, so it's only a matter of time.
> May I ask what is your status?


Engg Technos are removed after 17th July... i believe you have filed the EOI on 2nd or 3rd of july.. May i know your time line and points including SS?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Really？ I dont know that.
> QLD policy is quite straightforward, so it's only a matter of time.
> May I ask what is your status?


You mentioned QLD policy is straight forward... what is that? can you please explain.. i know nothing about QLD process.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> 233512 mates


You know that everybody is saying i'll receive pre-invi on coming friday .... it good to hear those but i couldnt figure out why because there are lot waiting from last month.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> For me is a bit early.. I have log EOI on August 17. while my RPEQ registration is on approval I have send already to BPEQ hopefully they receive on tuesday.
> 
> If there a chance I will receive pre-invite end of August?
> 
> ...


One of my experiences is to call them, if and only if your documents are all clear and ready, it is very likely that pre-invite will be issued few hours after the call. I did that as well as two of my friends, all worked out. But dont do that if you are not 100% confident about your documents.
Hope this can help you.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> You know that everybody is saying i'll receive pre-invi on coming friday .... it good to hear those but i couldnt figure out why because there are lot waiting from last month.


Hope for the best mate.. just relax don't get much anxiety it will cost more problem on your self. For me I just wait what ever comes.. Just think positive..time will come..



Cheers..


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Engg Technos are removed after 17th July... i believe you have filed the EOI on 2nd or 3rd of july.. May i know your time line and points including SS?


Quit right man, I lodged the EOI on 2nd July, the day BSMQ opened for the new financial year and get pre-invite the day after.
I try to put my timeline into signature but apparently I am a new member doesnt have the right to do so.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

rajhan said:


> One of my experiences is to call them, if and only if your documents are all clear and ready, it is very likely that pre-invite will be issued few hours after the call. I did that as well as two of my friends, all worked out. But dont do that if you are not 100% confident about your documents.
> Hope this can help you.


wow!! thats really cool... can you please tell me how did you or they called?? i mean what they told to them? did they quote their EOI ID? please tell me some more.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

rajhan said:


> One of my experiences is to call them, if and only if your documents are all clear and ready, it is very likely that pre-invite will be issued few hours after the call. I did that as well as two of my friends, all worked out. But dont do that if you are not 100% confident about your documents.
> Hope this can help you.


Thanks mate this is a huge help from you... I really appreciate. once my BPEQ receive and approve I may try this method of yours... Thanks for a positive response mate..
most of my documents are 100% OK only waiting for RPEQ.

Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hope for the best mate.. just relax don't get much anxiety it will cost more problem on your self. For me I just wait what ever comes.. Just think positive..time will come..
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers..


Just pray pray and pray..


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Thanks mate this is a huge help from you... I really appreciate. once my BPEQ receive and approve I may try this method of yours... Thanks for a positive response mate..
> most of my documents are 100% OK only waiting for RPEQ.
> 
> Cheers mate


See i didnt understand what documents you guys are talking about... its JUST an EOI.. or am i missing something?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Just pray pray and pray..


Thats the best thing to do mate.....Pray and think positive.

Cheers mate


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> See i didnt understand what documents you guys are talking about... its JUST an EOI.. or am i missing something?


EOI only mate.. realx... dont get much excited mate..:focus: ;-)


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> wow!! thats really cool... can you please tell me how did you or they called?? i mean what they told to them? did they quote their EOI ID? please tell me some more.


I got pre-invite pretty fast so I didn't have comments for that.
But my ITA took more than 2 weeks which is longer than many who got pre-invite letter later than me. 
And the documents upload page shows that half of my documents are approved and the other half are still pending. At first, I didn't call to push but only worried if there are problems with my files. During the call, I got the feeling that the officer was looking at my files in order to answer my question, she promised nothing but just said the half approved half pending thing is normal. An hour after the call, I got the invitation letter. I think my call dragged officer's attention to my case and she found nothing wrong about it so she just issued the letter.
Two of my friends heard this story so they did the similar thing, they called in the morning and received the letter afternoon. I think it checks out.
Please be noted, we all waited for more than 2 weeks before calling, so maybe don't call them just one or two days after you submit.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

rajhan said:


> I got pre-invite pretty fast so I didn't have comments for that.
> But my ITA took more than 2 weeks which is longer than many who got pre-invite letter later than me.
> And the documents upload page shows that half of my documents are approved and the other half are still pending. At first, I didn't call to push but only worried if there are problems with my files. During the call, I got the feeling that the officer was looking at my files in order to answer my question, she promised nothing but just said the half approved half pending thing is normal. An hour after the call, I got the invitation letter. I think my call dragged officer's attention to my case and she found nothing wrong about it so she just issued the letter.
> Two of my friends heard this story so they did the similar thing, they called in the morning and received the letter afternoon. I think it checks out.
> Please be noted, we all waited for more than 2 weeks before calling, so maybe don't call them just one or two days after you submit.


ok that means after getting ITA and after 2 weeks you called. In my case i am waiting for pre-invi.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> ok that means after getting ITA and after 2 weeks you called. In my case i am waiting for pre-invi.


Yeah, because we all lodged on 2nd July, so dont have much experience about pre-invi, sorry cannot be more help.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi mates,

I have contacted QLD asking about the expected time range in order to receive a pre-invite. They responded by mentioning that the current trend is 4-6 weeks from the EOI effect date. One of my friends who has submitted his EOI since 20.07.18 did not receive any pre-invite until now.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have contacted QLD asking about the expected time range in order to receive a pre-invite. They responded by mentioning that the current trend is 4-6 weeks from the EOI effect date. One of my friends who has submitted his EOI since 20.07.18 did not receive any pre-invite until now.


different versions received... some one contacted them few weeks back and they told the same as 4-6 weeks and when i contacted them few days back they told me 6-8 weeks.. when did you contacted them?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> different versions received... some one contacted them few weeks back and they told the same as 4-6 weeks and when i contacted them few days back they told me 6-8 weeks.. when did you contacted them?



I received their reply on 08.08.18........ When did your friend contact them???


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I received their reply on 08.08.18........ When did your friend contact them???


He contacted them before you did...and i contacted them on 16th.... so we can conclude its 6-8 weeks not 4-6 weeks... bad isnt it?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> He contacted them before you did...and i contacted them on 16th.... so we can conclude its 6-8 weeks not 4-6 weeks... bad isnt it?



Look....... I know one mechanical engineer submitted his EOI on 05.07.18 and received the pre-invite on 03.08.18....... and one civil engineer on immitracker submitted his EOI on 11.07.18 and received his pre-invite on 17.08.18........ So it seems that the trend is 4-6 weeks and they are working now on the cases submitted after 11th of July


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Look....... I know one mechanical engineer submitted his EOI on 05.07.18 and received the pre-invite on 03.08.18....... and one civil engineer on immitracker submitted his EOI on 11.07.18 and received his pre-invite on 17.08.18........ So it seems that the trend is 4-6 weeks and they are working now on the cases submitted after 11th of July


Thats great... thats means they are moving like a snail... anyway i didnt find anybody with EOI on 11.07.18 and received his pre-invite on 17.08.18... are you referring a different tracker? lets hope for the best... wish all of us get nomination quickly.
Just informed that EOI 10th July got pre-invi on 17th Aug... a long way to go from 11th july to 14th Aug


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Thats great... thats means they are moving like a snail... anyway i didnt find anybody with EOI on 11.07.18 and received his pre-invite on 17.08.18... are you referring a different tracker? lets hope for the best... wish all of us get nomination quickly.
> Just informed that EOI 10th July got pre-invi on 17th Aug... a long way to go from 11th july to 14th Aug




Update:

As per my knowledge, the cut of date for EOIs is 12.07.18 not 11.07.18...... One of my friends received a pre-invite on 17.08.18 and his EOI is dated 12.07.18.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Update:
> 
> As per my knowledge, the cut of date for EOIs is 12.07.18 not 11.07.18...... One of my friends received a pre-invite on 17.08.18 and his EOI is dated 12.07.18.


ya ya definately it is 12th ... but i got to know a case whos EOI was on 10th


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> ya ya definately it is 12th ... but i got to know a case whos EOI was on 10th




Update: The Pre-Invitation Cut-off date for QLD has been updated to 17.07.18.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Update: The Pre-Invitation Cut-off date for QLD has been updated to 17.07.18.


Can you please elaborate this mate. What will happen to those EOI submitted in the month of August?

Thanks mate


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Can you please elaborate this mate. What will happen to those EOI submitted in the month of August?
> 
> Thanks mate




You will receive a Pre-invitation once QLD reaches your EOI which is submitted in August unless your occupation is removed suddenly from QLD occupation list.

And the rule is "First Come First Served".


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> You will receive a Pre-invitation once QLD reaches your EOI which is submitted in August unless your occupation is removed suddenly from QLD occupation list.
> 
> And the rule is "First Come First Served".


which means that need to wait for 4-6 weeks before they will check my EOI in August 17, therefore I will receive on Sept. 17 if lucky or maybe October.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> which means that need to wait for 4-6 weeks before they will check my EOI in August 17, therefore I will receive on Sept. 17 if lucky or maybe October.
> 
> Thanks mate.




Exactly


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Exactly


Awesome.. Those July month is lucky to receive invites within the days only...Hopefully QLD will work progressively and the Quota will not be reach till next year... I see previous years that QLD closed early either May or June


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Where you got this update. Any source or webpage please suggest


Mina2022 said:


> Update: The Pre-Invitation Cut-off date for QLD has been updated to 17.07.18.


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Where you got this update. Any source or webpage please suggest
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Two of my friends (one of them is a Mechanical Engineer 233512) have received their pre-invitations today for EOI 489. The EOIs date of effect is 17.08.18.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Two of my friends (one of them is a Mechanical Engineer 233512) have received their pre-invitations today for EOI 489. The EOIs date of effect is 17.08.18.


Ok thanks

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Two of my friends (one of them is a Mechanical Engineer 233512) have received their pre-invitations today for EOI 489. The EOIs date of effect is 17.08.18.


17.08.18 or 17.07.18?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Two of my friends (one of them is a Mechanical Engineer 233512) have received their pre-invitations today for EOI 489. The EOIs date of effect is 17.08.18.


Great... but 489 is close for Onshore only ? kindly correct me if I'm wrong. 
While offshore now is open for 190.

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Two of my friends (one of them is a Mechanical Engineer 233512) have received their pre-invitations today for EOI 489. The EOIs date of effect is 17.08.18.


They work differently for 489 and 190.... So one of your mate is on 489 and the other is same 489 or 190 who's EOI on 17th.

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Two of my friends (one of them is a Mechanical Engineer 233512) have received their pre-invitations today for EOI 489. The EOIs date of effect is 17.08.18.


Also can you tell about their points? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Update: The Pre-Invitation Cut-off date for QLD has been updated to 17.07.18.


The good news is that they are moving.... I believe they'll mitigate the 6-8 weeks gap soon. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> The good news is that they are moving.... I believe they'll mitigate the 6-8 weeks gap soon.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Agree... hoping that they will have more manpower to check all EOI's ;-)
last year QLD seems the same 6 weeks waiting time. 

Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Agree... hoping that they will have more manpower to check all EOI's ;-)
> last year QLD seems the same 6 weeks waiting time.
> 
> Cheers mate


Ya but people got pre-invi before 6weeks last yr. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> 17.08.18 or 17.07.18?
> 
> Sent from my sm-g960f using tapatalk




17.07.18


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Great... but 489 is close for Onshore only ? kindly correct me if I'm wrong.
> While offshore now is open for 190.
> 
> Cheers




My friends are offshore...... This means that offshore applicants are accepted for 489.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> They work differently for 489 and 190... So one of your mate is on 489 and the other is same 489 or 190 who's EOI on 17th.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk



Both of my friends are 489...... The question should be "Is QLD 190 queue is the same as 489 queue???" Although my friends confirm that they are in the same queue but nobody can confirm such information.


That's why I am going to send this inquiry to QLD today.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Also can you tell about their points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



55+5.

However, EOI points and English score has no any effect on the pre-invitations/ invitations as stated by QLD.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> 55+5.
> 
> However, EOI points and English score has no any effect on the pre-invitations/ invitations as stated by QLD.


Thanks for this information.

I was lodge the EOI on 25 July for 190 with 65 Points included state points.
My concern was Last year QLD stop the invitation of 233512 on 21 Aug 2017.
Thats why i am very tensed.

I hope this trend will not continue this year.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Thanks for this information.
> 
> I was lodge the EOI on 25 July for 190 with 65 Points included state points.
> My concern was Last year QLD stop the invitation of 233512 on 21 Aug 2017.
> ...



Same situation here....... I am also stressed for the same reasons.

I hope that we could receive this lucky mail prior to the state closure.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Same situation here....... I am also stressed for the same reasons.
> 
> I hope that we could receive this lucky mail prior to the state closure.


Wow... hopefully it will not happen this year. seems only few 233512 have applied to QLD this year. Compare to last year the points are different.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Same situation here....... I am also stressed for the same reasons.
> 
> I hope that we could receive this lucky mail prior to the state closure.


We need to wait til friday if QLD will announce further result what will happen.. if september the 233512 is still open then we will have a chance to those who apply on August.

Just Pray

Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Both of my friends are 489...... The question should be "Is QLD 190 queue is the same as 489 queue???" Although my friends confirm that they are in the same queue but nobody can confirm such information.
> 
> 
> That's why I am going to send this inquiry to QLD today.


I am sure the que are different... Better to get confirmation from QLD. Are you sure they stopped 233512 after August? Is there any list of removed occupation for last year... as a structural engineer I also worried. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I am sure the que are different... Better to get confirmation from QLD. Are you sure they stopped 233512 after August? Is there any list of removed occupation for last year... as a structural engineer I also worried.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Yes on their website you can check the last year list

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I am sure the que are different... Better to get confirmation from QLD. Are you sure they stopped 233512 after August? Is there any list of removed occupation for last year... as a structural engineer I also worried.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk




https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/bsmq-update-removal-of-occupations/


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I am sure the que are different... Better to get confirmation from QLD. Are you sure they stopped 233512 after August? Is there any list of removed occupation for last year... as a structural engineer I also worried.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Check this link mate.. seems no Structural.
but again it depends on the supply and demand of the occupation on the market.

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/bsmq-update-removal-of-occupations/


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/bsmq-update-removal-of-occupations/


If QLD manage to move our application next week hopefully will be good specially if the 233512 still open in September.

Based on the tracker less than 10 apply for 233512 if every month there are 20 to 50 233512 including onshore and offshore which is impossible because of the RPEQ requiremnts takes 1 to 2months. But this is only my guesstimate


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> If QLD manage to move our application next week hopefully will be good specially if the 233512 still open in September.
> 
> Based on the tracker less than 10 apply for 233512 if every month there are 20 to 50 233512 including onshore and offshore which is impossible because of the RPEQ requiremnts takes 1 to 2months. But this is only my guesstimate


QlD is well-known for changing policy out of sudden...


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

rajhan said:


> QlD is well-known for changing policy out of sudden...


Agree with you mate....just only a waiting game and prayers so that it will ease the anxiety and stress to wait for the invites...


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Agree with you mate....just only a waiting game and prayers so that it will ease the anxiety and stress to wait for the invites...


lodge as early as we can, thats what I did because mine is 233914, another occupation in danger.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

rajhan said:


> lodge as early as we can, thats what I did because mine is 233914, another dangerous occupation.


Did you got the invitation? If yes when you apply.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

rajhan said:


> lodge as early as we can, thats what I did because mine is 233914, another dangerous occupation.


You can not compare last year with current scenario..... This year the trouble is more.... We should be hopeful and pray... We all have filed EOI quite early... Still it depends on our luck. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Did you got the invitation? If yes when you apply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


On 2nd July, because I know many guys from last year were also waiting, so I worried this year could be worse. In fact, my occupation was already shut down.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

rajhan said:


> On 2nd July, because I know many guys from last year were also waiting, so I worried this year could be worse. In fact, my occupation was already shut down.


Lucky you.... 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> If QLD manage to move our application next week hopefully will be good specially if the 233512 still open in September.
> 
> Based on the tracker less than 10 apply for 233512 if every month there are 20 to 50 233512 including onshore and offshore which is impossible because of the RPEQ requiremnts takes 1 to 2months. But this is only my guesstimate


Do you have any idea about the quota for each job code in QLD? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello,

Can I submit an EOI for QLD before BPEQ registration?
My NER is still pending and no contact from EA. Submitted july 25th.


Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I submit an EOI for QLD before BPEQ registration?
> My NER is still pending and no contact from EA. Submitted july 25th.
> ...


No, you cannot.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

rajhan said:


> No, you cannot.


Thanks rajhan!

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I submit an EOI for QLD before BPEQ registration?
> My NER is still pending and no contact from EA. Submitted july 25th.
> ...




As Rajhan mentioned, you cannot do that. You’d have to wait for the outcome from NER. I know that it’s a frustrating wait. But you have no choice. In our case, it took us 3 months for the NER to approve


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

abhishekshroff said:


> As Rajhan mentioned, you cannot do that. You’d have to wait for the outcome from NER. I know that it’s a frustrating wait. But you have no choice. In our case, it took us 3 months for the NER to approve
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks abhishek for explanation. Will wait until NER.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Azeem19 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> erjaspal75 said:
> 
> 
> > Where you got this update. Any source or webpage please suggest
> ...


Hi,
I have 1.4 years experience onshore and having my 233512 Mechanical Eng With EA assessment.
Satnding on 60points 
What will be the steps for QLd srate sponsorship can any one help my with information.
Thanks


----------



## Azeem19 (Jul 23, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> IMG_SL said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



Hi, 
Can I apply for NER with 1.4 year experience?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Azeem19 said:


> Hi,
> Can I apply for NER with 1.4 year experience?




No. NER requires a minimum of 5 years of work ex 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Any new invite today? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Both of my friends are 489...... The question should be "Is QLD 190 queue is the same as 489 queue???" Although my friends confirm that they are in the same queue but nobody can confirm such information.
> 
> 
> That's why I am going to send this inquiry to QLD today.


Any response from BSMQ dear? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Any new invite today?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Hi mate

Hopefully we have good news this coming friday.. now it is 21st of August pass the mark of 21st AUG 2017 when QLD stop invitation last financial year..

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Hopefully we have good news this coming friday.. now it is 21st of August pass the mark of 21st AUG 2017 when QLD stop invitation last financial year..
> 
> Cheers


Ya true... But do you know upto which date QLD process the EOI? The fast they go the fast we receive the pre-invi and our worries will be over. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Both of my friends are 489...... The question should be "Is QLD 190 queue is the same as 489 queue???" Although my friends confirm that they are in the same queue but nobody can confirm such information.
> 
> 
> That's why I am going to send this inquiry to QLD today.


Hey, did your friend Mustafa got pre-invi? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Do you have any idea about the quota for each job code in QLD?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Hi Mate

A far I can see all quotas are based on job market demand... QLD is not popular for migrants because they have sort of requirments specially for engineers and ICT, unlike NSW and VIC that most migrant flack to eneter that state. Hopefully we will receive our invites in one month time prior they will shutdown our occupation.

Just relax keep ur self busy in work and pray.. think positive.

Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> A far I can see all quotas are based on job market demand... QLD is not popular for migrants because they have sort of requirments specially for engineers and ICT, unlike NSW and VIC that most migrant flack to eneter that state. Hopefully we will receive our invites in one month time prior they will shutdown our occupation.
> 
> ...


Well said... But truly it's very difficult for me to calm down where I was at this before ITA stage from last year and moreover this is my last chance. QLD is well-known for removal of occupation suddenly. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Well said... But truly it's very difficult for me to calm down where I was at this before ITA stage from last year and moreover this is my last chance. QLD is well-known for removal of occupation suddenly.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Just pray mate.. if you panic and being anxiety it will not help you up...it will cost more problem. Therefore make your self busy in work. Maybe your not luck last time. If Gods will that you get invite and State Nominated you then thats the time. Panic mode doesnt help in Migration. hopefully this week you will receive invites.. I see one guy got invite in QLD in Aug 20 his EOI is 16/7 seems the waiting time is 4 weeks.



Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Just pray mate.. if you panic and being anxiety it will not help you up...it will cost more problem. Therefore make your self busy in work. Maybe your not luck last time. If Gods will that you get invite and State Nominated you then thats the time. Panic mode doesnt help in Migration. hopefully this week you will receive invites.. I see one guy got invite in QLD in Aug 20 his EOI is 16/7 seems the waiting time is 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate


That's great thanks for the info. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

rajhan said:


> No, you cannot.


Hi mate 

just out of my curiosity when QLD send you invites, They will notify you through personal email?? or need to monitor and check the account, by log-in in the skillselect.

Cheeers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> just out of my curiosity when QLD send you invites, They will notify you through personal email?? or need to monitor and check the account, by log-in in the skillselect.
> 
> Cheeers mate


Personal Emil given in skillselect as far as I know. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Personal Emil given in skillselect as far as I know.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Thats great mate.. coz it is difficult to track everday if receive or not.
Cheers mate


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I am sure the que are different... Better to get confirmation from QLD. Are you sure they stopped 233512 after August? Is there any list of removed occupation for last year... as a structural engineer I also worried.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk




I contacted QLD and they confirmed that the queue for 489 is similar to that for 190.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Any response from BSMQ dear?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk




As per BSMQ, they are processing EOIs dated 21.07.18


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> As per BSMQ, they are processing EOIs dated 21.07.18


That is awsome mates.. hopefully you will invite next week since your EOI in August.
Hoping and praying All august EOI will be invited soon.

Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> As per BSMQ, they are processing EOIs dated 21.07.18


Is Mustafa Mechanical engg EOI dated 20 Jul your friend? Did he received any pre-invi?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

Anybody received invitation today?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Anybody received invitation today?


Hopefully next week mate there will be some progress, If you read the new AUS has new Prime Minister.

I see in online more Mechanical Engineer Jobs available in the local market.

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> As per BSMQ, they are processing EOIs dated 21.07.18


They replied to me that they are on the 3rd wk of July... May be 22nd onward. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> They replied to me that they are on the 3rd wk of July... May be 22nd onward.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Thats awesome mate ;-) I believe you will receive invites in few more weeks maybe 2nd week of September mate.. 

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Thats awesome mate ;-) I believe you will receive invites in few more weeks maybe 2nd week of September mate..
> 
> Cheers


Ya... as per this trend I am hopeful for that.... I wish they could faster the process... By the way your EOI is on 17th I believe... 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Ya... as per this trend I am hopeful for that.... I wish they could faster the process... By the way your EOI is on 17th I believe...
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


One person in WhatsApp group got this email on 21 Aug from Qld









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Ya... as per this trend I am hopeful for that.... I wish they could faster the process... By the way your EOI is on 17th I believe...
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk




You guys are very close to the ITA Date. It’s good to prepare all of the documents for QLD pre invites. The funds statement, commitment statement etc. so that you can immediately upload all of them as soon as you get the mail 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Ya... as per this trend I am hopeful for that.... I wish they could faster the process... By the way your EOI is on 17th I believe...
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Yes mate my EOI is on 17th and I'm hoping and wishing that QLD will invite me on 3rd week Sept, but if the phase is faster it may be 2nd week Sept. But at the meantime I always visit BSMQ website is there is new updates for any skills. hopefully they will not announce any crazy staff new month. Specially with the effect of new prime minister.

Cheers mate


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> One person in WhatsApp group got this email on 21 Aug from Qld
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome information mate..keep it up mates....that is great information..we need to prepare all documents it may take 2 or 3 more weeks and we will receive invites if tren continue.

Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> One person in WhatsApp group got this email on 21 Aug from Qld
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's great.... Now they are 4wks delayed..... 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> You guys are very close to the ITA Date. It’s good to prepare all of the documents for QLD pre invites. The funds statement, commitment statement etc. so that you can immediately upload all of them as soon as you get the mail
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Hi Abhi... I have one doubt... For the fund... I don't have the property documents in my hand... If I show only liquid cash and FD for the full amount... Will that be OK? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi Abhi... I have one doubt... For the fund... I don't have the property documents in my hand... If I show only liquid cash and FD for the full amount... Will that be OK?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk




That would be even better. They prefer liquid assets as it shows that you can use them immediately. For our case, we showed PPF accounts as well as FDs


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Is Mustafa Mechanical engg EOI dated 20 Jul your friend? Did he received any pre-invi?





No.... Not yet


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

But if they are processing of 21 August then why he did not get invite.
It means they are not following FIFO system?


Mina2022 said:


> No.... Not yet


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> No.... Not yet


It is not a good sign... Do that mean some EOI they are rejecting... or any other logic anyone knows? Please let me know whenever he gets pre-invi. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> But if they are processing of 21 August then why he did not get invite.
> It means they are not following FIFO system?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Or they are not sending invites to all EOIs. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Is Mustafa Mechanical engg EOI dated 20 Jul your friend? Did he received any pre-invi?




I have been informed that Mustafa (Mechanical Eng.) has received a pre-invitation on 23.08.18 and a skill select invitation on 24.08.18.

His EOI 190 was lodged on 20.07.18.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Guys,

Before we submit an EOI for QLD, should we have to susped other eois submitted for 189 and other states?

They stated that priority is given to qld only eois.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Guys,
> 
> Before we submit an EOI for QLD, should we have to susped other eois submitted for 189 and other states?
> 
> ...




No. That is not needed. All my other EOIs were active when I submitted to them 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

abhishekshroff said:


> No. That is not needed. All my other EOIs were active when I submitted to them
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks abhishek!

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I have been informed that Mustafa (Mechanical Eng.) has received a pre-invitation on 23.08.18 and a skill select invitation on 24.08.18.
> 
> His EOI 190 was lodged on 20.07.18.


Wow awesome so fast.... just one day after invitation he manage all requirements and on the next day he got nominated invitation and skill select to Log visa 190. This is a good sign for QLD applicant.. Next inline is you Mina2022.

Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Wow awesome so fast.... just one day after invitation he manage all requirements and on the next day he got nominated invitation and skill select to Log visa 190. This is a good sign for QLD applicant.. Next inline is you Mina2022.
> 
> Cheers mate


No it is not like that... Skillselect invitation with some other pathway. Mina can clarify better. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I have been informed that Mustafa (Mechanical Eng.) has received a pre-invitation on 23.08.18 and a skill select invitation on 24.08.18.
> 
> His EOI 190 was lodged on 20.07.18.


Thanks dear. The problem is after getting pre-invi nobody update the tracker. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> No it is not like that... Skillselect invitation with some other pathway. Mina can clarify better.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk



He received the pre-invitation on 23.08.18. At that time he was ready with the commitment letter and the bank statement. Also, he filled out the applications and then he received the final invitation on the next day.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> He received the pre-invitation on 23.08.18. At that time he was ready with the commitment letter and the bank statement. Also, he filled out the applications and then he received the final invitation on the next day.


That's really great and unexpected too. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> He received the pre-invitation on 23.08.18. At that time he was ready with the commitment letter and the bank statement. Also, he filled out the applications and then he received the final invitation on the next day.


The was a good thing to do so that he will get nominated asap.
Hopefully the Mechanical Engineer Job code will not closed and all of us will receive the invites. 

The job market now is getting good in AUS seems more Mechanical Engineers they need in QLD. Base on the job hiring website for example seek.com.au

Cheers


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

*My Operational Manager's Certificate Issue*

Hello experts

I am planning to apply for NER. I know, I already make a delay in applying because my occupation, Mechanical Engineer, might be closed anytime now. 

The problem that I am facing now is my only organizational line manager, who is one of the directors of the organization and he completes his graduation 18 years ago, has only got a Provisional Mechanical Engineering Certificate as his proof. He was never asked for the Main Certificate until today. When I asked him for his main certificate, he said it would take minimum 2 to 3 weeks for him to manage that.

Now my question is that does a provisional certificate can satisfy the authority as one of my referees' educational qualification?



Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
DOE (189): 29th July 2018 with 70 points.
DOE (190-VIC): 29th July 2018 with 75 points.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

nsleamon said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I am planning to apply for NER. I know, I already make a delay in applying because my occupation, Mechanical Engineer, might be closed anytime now.
> 
> ...


In my opinion you can ask the accessory attaching the certificate through email... And tell him that after his confirmation you will upload the certificate. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

nsleamon said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I am planning to apply for NER. I know, I already make a delay in applying because my occupation, Mechanical Engineer, might be closed anytime now.
> 
> ...


The Mechanical Engineer for this year for QLD is still open so you have still chance to get invited provided that you have the RPEQ. No one can predict the status if the quota is full or not because this is based on the Job market status and it is not based on the previous year the 21 Aug 2017 they closed more job code. This year they still open a lot .

IF NER contact you , then you must follow what is the instruction given to you by the EA officer and you may explain to the officer in honest way so that they can understand your case. As long as you provide proff that your referee has and Enginering background and can answer English question I think that should be fine.

Note: NER is 3 t 4 weeks dpending on your case some people take 2 to 3months challenges


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

Itik1983 said:


> The Mechanical Engineer for this year for QLD is still open so you have still chance to get invited provided that you have the RPEQ. No one can predict the status if the quota is full or not because this is based on the Job market status and it is not based on the previous year the 21 Aug 2017 they closed more job code. This year they still open a lot .
> 
> IF NER contact you , then you must follow what is the instruction given to you by the EA officer and you may explain to the officer in honest way so that they can understand your case. As long as you provide proff that your referee has and Enginering background and can answer English question I think that should be fine.
> 
> Note: NER is 3 t 4 weeks dpending on your case some people take 2 to 3months challenges


@Itik1983, thanks a lot bro....


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

nsleamon said:


> @Itik1983, thanks a lot bro....


Welcome mates... so be quick now in processing your NER application.

Time is GOLD mate...cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Welcome mates... so be quick now in processing your NER application.
> 
> Time is GOLD mate...cheers


In the documents checklist there is one "Statement of Service (employment reference – shows you meet work experience requirements)"... what is this basically?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> In the documents checklist there is one "Statement of Service (employment reference – shows you meet work experience requirements)"... what is this basically?


In my opinion this is similar when you create your CV which show all your employment history and your job qualifications , duties and responsibilities.

I think next week BSMQ will invite all August EOI hoping they will do it....

Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> In my opinion this is similar when you create your CV which show all your employment history and your job qualifications , duties and responsibilities.
> 
> I think next week BSMQ will invite all August EOI hoping they will do it....
> 
> Cheers mate


the problem is for my 17 years job tenure i have all the evidence for last 12 years but before that i don't have any document... will that be a problem with BSMQ or DHA?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

It will not create a problem bcz they only access your last 10 years job experience. So don't worry.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> It will not create a problem bcz they only access your last 10 years job experience. So don't worry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


thanks dear


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> It will not create a problem bcz they only access your last 10 years job experience. So don't worry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


In my opinion is that those Job experience only you gather points in Skillselect you need prove them the requirements and COE form the company. But i see in form 80 10years . What if you only have 10months in one company do you need to fill that or just leave it as blank cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> In my opinion is that those Job experience only you gather points in Skillselect you need prove them the requirements and COE form the company. But i see in form 80 10years . What if you only have 10months in one company do you need to fill that or just leave it as blank cheers




It’s preferable that you not leave anything blank. You can always explain it in your documentation that you have had 17 years of work experience, however, you don’t have any evidence for the earlier part of your career. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> It’s preferable that you not leave anything blank. You can always explain it in your documentation that you have had 17 years of work experience, however, you don’t have any evidence for the earlier part of your career.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks mate.... for 10 months do DHA will require police certificate for one country I work only. I have this problem wth the company since I never finish the contract they will not give me COE. But this experience I never declare in EOI nor in my assestment since is out of 8years experience.

Cheers mate.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Thanks mate.... for 10 months do DHA will require police certificate for one country I work only. I have this problem wth the company since I never finish the contract they will not give me COE. But this experience I never declare in EOI nor in my assestment since is out of 8years experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate.




It’s okie if you don’t declare it in EOI. But, do declare when you lodge the application 

For 10 months, they usually don’t ask PCC. But, it also depends on the country. If it’s s high risk country, they’ll insist on pcc 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> It’s okie if you don’t declare it in EOI. But, do declare when you lodge the application
> 
> For 10 months, they usually don’t ask PCC. But, it also depends on the country. If it’s s high risk country, they’ll insist on pcc
> 
> ...


Thanks mate... this Country in Malaysia is not on risk list actually.

Cheers mate.


----------



## RehanAli (Aug 25, 2017)

Whats the advantage of BPEQ?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

RehanAli said:


> Whats the advantage of BPEQ?


If you are an engineer then it will qualify you to submit an EOI to Queensland.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

It us mandatory for some occupations to get register with BPEQ for state sponsorship


RehanAli said:


> Whats the advantage of BPEQ?


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> In my opinion this is similar when you create your CV which show all your employment history and your job qualifications , duties and responsibilities.
> 
> I think next week BSMQ will invite all August EOI hoping they will do it....
> 
> Cheers mate


Hi moreover in the document checklist there is bank statement is that associated with fund declaration or salary thing?


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi moreover in the document checklist there is bank statement is that associated with fund declaration or salary thing?


It's about fund declaration, just make sure the balance in your bank statement meets the minimum requirement. They dont want your salary slips.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

rajhan said:


> It's about fund declaration, just make sure the balance in your bank statement meets the minimum requirement. They dont want your salary slips.


Hi, do you have the nomination application form (blank)? is it possible to share that... i want to see what are the information i may have to fill.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi, do you have the nomination application form (blank)? is it possible to share that... i want to see what are the information i may have to fill.


EOI number, date, occupation, name, birthday, address, and contacts of all applicants, that's all. Nothing to worry about, I doubt anyone couldn't finish it in 5mins.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

rajhan said:


> EOI number, date, occupation, name, birthday, address, and contacts of all applicants, that's all. Nothing to worry about, I doubt anyone couldn't finish it in 5mins.


great... the address is an overseas address (current) or permanent home address (as per passport)?


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> great... the address is an overseas address (current) or permanent home address (as per passport)?


Doesn't matter if they are both outside Australia, but you will need proof like property certification or lease agreement,


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Doesn't matter if they are both outside Australia, but you will need proof like property certification or lease agreement,


For the address you mean? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Doesn't matter if they are both outside Australia, but you will need proof like property certification or lease agreement,


Can I use passport as my address proof? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Any update today?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Any update today?


the problem is everybody is silent. even if anyone get pre-invite they dont update in the tracker or here.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> the problem is everybody is silent. even if anyone get pre-invite they dont update in the tracker or here.


relax mate September is coming...... wishing for all of us will receive invites cheers...


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> relax mate September is coming...... wishing for all of us will receive invites cheers...


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Can I use passport as my address proof?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Sorry I am not so sure about offshore, 
In my case, BSMQ asked for the lease agreement to prove my address.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Can I use passport as my address proof?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk




You don’t have to provide any proof at this stage. You can provide your residential address. You have to provide proof only when you lodge your application with the DHA. And the DHA doesn’t really care about address proof so much. You can definitely use your passport for your address proof 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> You don’t have to provide any proof at this stage. You can provide your residential address. You have to provide proof only when you lodge your application with the DHA. And the DHA doesn’t really care about address proof so much. You can definitely use your passport for your address proof
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Hi Mate I have one query. I call RPEQ they mention that they approve my Registration but they also mention that they send me MAIL about the registration. When ask about email she said in Mail any idea how long will be send? Can we check online for our registration? cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi Mate I have one query. I call RPEQ they mention that they approve my Registration but they also mention that they send me MAIL about the registration. When ask about email she said in Mail any idea how long will be send? Can we check online for our registration? cheers




Unfortunately, this is one screwup in their system. I asked the lady at RPEQ to send me a scanned copy before they mail it. Luckily for me, they obliged. I used the scan copy to submit my documentation. However, they don’t really help with giving us information about when it might reach.


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Unfortunately, this is one screwup in their system. I asked the lady at RPEQ to send me a scanned copy before they mail it. Luckily for me, they obliged. I used the scan copy to submit my documentation. However, they don’t really help with giving us information about when it might reach.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


This is a problem if they send the letter to my company address then it will take time for me. But if they will send to my personal address it will be fine. Have you manage to receive the letter from BPEQ?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> This is a problem if they send the letter to my company address then it will take time for me. But if they will send to my personal address it will be fine. Have you manage to receive the letter from BPEQ?




Yes. It took 3 weeks for it to come via mail for me. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yes. It took 3 weeks for it to come via mail for me.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Wow take so long maybe it depends on the location. Anyway I stay here in Singapore the normal mail is 1 to 2 weeks from Australia. I hope they will send to my personal mail.

I think other aspiring Engineers have the same issues with Queensland.

Cheers mate.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Wow take so long maybe it depends on the location. Anyway I stay here in Singapore the normal mail is 1 to 2 weeks from Australia. I hope they will send to my personal mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup! That’s why it’s recommended you ask them for a scanned copy as soon as you get Email confirmation 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yup! That’s why it’s recommended you ask them for a scanned copy as soon as you get Email confirmation
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


I never get email confirmation. I just call them and ask when can they send.. then suddenly I knew that they send to normal mail. From Brisbane to Singapore it take 8 days for normal Air Mail.. hopefully next week I will receive the Letter in my personal Mail.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Any update today?



Latest Update from QLD (Received on 27.08.18):

They are not processing any August application at this stage. It may be a few weeks way yet.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Latest Update from QLD (Received on 27.08.18):
> 
> They are not processing any August application at this stage. It may be a few weeks way yet.


Thanks Mina for the update ... do you know what was the EOI date for that person?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Latest Update from QLD (Received on 27.08.18):
> 
> They are not processing any August application at this stage. It may be a few weeks way yet.


Thanks Mina for the updates. have you mange to contact with them personally.

cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> I never get email confirmation. I just call them and ask when can they send.. then suddenly I knew that they send to normal mail. From Brisbane to Singapore it take 8 days for normal Air Mail.. hopefully next week I will receive the Letter in my personal Mail.


Dear.. what i did... i searched the REPQ with my name and collected the REPQ no. then i called them and emailed them as well with the REPQ no. to asked for the letter.... it is normal that they send via normal post and you will receive within few weeks.. but they do send confirmation letter (i got to know that the two letters are different although i didnt received mine) to your email. Moreover create a login password (go to my account on that page) with REPQ to have control over your profile.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Dear.. what i did... i searched the REPQ with my name and collected the REPQ no. then i called them and emailed them as well with the REPQ no. to asked for the letter.... it is normal that they send via normal post and you will receive within few weeks.. but they do send confirmation letter (i got to know that the two letters are different although i didnt received mine) to your email. Moreover create a login password (go to my account on that page) with REPQ to have control over your profile.


Thanks mate for the information. I will do that.
Cheers mate.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> I never get email confirmation. I just call them and ask when can they send.. then suddenly I knew that they send to normal mail. From Brisbane to Singapore it take 8 days for normal Air Mail.. hopefully next week I will receive the Letter in my personal Mail.


Do you remember i told you will be registered on 24th?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Do you remember i told you will be registered on 24th?


Yes mate thanks... thats why I gave them a call to follow-up.

Thanks mate..hoping next week BSMQ will send some invites .

Cheers mate


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Do you remember i told you will be registered on 24th?


How do you manage to create you account in BPEQ website? 

Thanks mate


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Thanks Mina for the update ... do you know what was the EOI date for that person?



The last invitation that was sent to one of my friends was on 24.08.18 and his EOI was dated 20.07.18.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Thanks Mina for the updates. have you mange to contact with them personally.
> 
> cheers mate



Yes. Personal communication.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Yes. Personal communication.


Dear you told that they are not processing August.. that means they didnt finished july or they are in halt?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> How do you manage to create you account in BPEQ website?
> 
> Thanks mate


go to my account page create your password with your REPQ number... and login..


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Dear you told that they are not processing August.. that means they didnt finished july or they are in halt?



This information was not clear in QLD's response.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> This information was not clear in QLD's response.


I got this letter today









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> I got this letter today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I didn't understand what he wants to say? What 2 EOI? when is your EOI dated and when is your friend 's EOI dated? Did you filed 2 EOIs? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> I got this letter today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jodie was my case officer! 










190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi, I didn't understand what he wants to say? What 2 EOI? when is your EOI dated and when is your friend 's EOI dated? Did you filed 2 EOIs?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


I emailed him to know processing time and he replied me back this. I have logged 2 EOI for 190 and 489. That's why he said this. So today I delete the second one which is 489

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> I emailed him to know processing time and he replied me back this. I have logged 2 EOI for 190 and 489. That's why he said this. So today I delete the second one which is 489
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


When was EOI dated? And when was your friend 's EOI dated? That means they are processing your EOI. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> When was EOI dated? And when was your friend 's EOI dated? That means they are processing your EOI.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


My EOI is 25 July 2018 and my friend EOI was 20 July and he got the invitation already

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> My EOI is 25 July 2018 and my friend EOI was 20 July and he got the invitation already
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


OK... It's good that they are working on 25th July.... Keep us updated.... By the way what had you asked them? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> OK... It's good that they are working on 25th July.... Keep us updated.... By the way what had you asked them?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Sure.
I asked them regarding processing time.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Sure.
> I asked them regarding processing time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


OK.. But how do they know the details of your EOI? Did you quote your EOI? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> OK.. But how do they know the details of your EOI? Did you quote your EOI?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


No I did not quote any EOI number. May be they know through my name.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> No I did not quote any EOI number. May be they know through my name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Wow... You are lucky man... Anyway keep us posted as soon as you receive ITA. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> I got this letter today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems good now that QLD still open for offshore applicants..
hopefully we will get invites soon


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Dear.. what i did... i searched the REPQ with my name and collected the REPQ no. then i called them and emailed them as well with the REPQ no. to asked for the letter.... it is normal that they send via normal post and you will receive within few weeks.. but they do send confirmation letter (i got to know that the two letters are different although i didnt received mine) to your email. Moreover create a login password (go to my account on that page) with REPQ to have control over your profile.


Hi mate,THanks I manage to log-in in my profile BPEQ webiste. I call them and ask.. then person input incorrect email address instead of "drn she input dm"... thats why i dont receive information in email prior they sent the letter to my mail box.

hopefully next week w will see some progress invites since it is in the month of september now.

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate,THanks I manage to log-in in my profile BPEQ webiste. I call them and ask.. then person input incorrect email address instead of "drn she input dm"... thats why i dont receive information in email prior they sent the letter to my mail box.
> 
> hopefully next week w will see some progress invites since it is in the month of september now.
> 
> Cheers


I actually dont know whats happeing there, in a reply they told me they are working on 3rd week of july... which ends on 21st and two persons whos EOI on 20th got invited long back... arent they moving forward?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Seems good now that QLD still open for offshore applicants..
> hopefully we will get invites soon


Do you mean there is a probability that they may shutdown offshore EOI?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Do you mean there is a probability that they may shutdown offshore EOI?[/QUOTE
> 
> In my opinion I dont think they will shutdown, they will continue to invites.. Jobmarket is getting good now a days specially new PM has been elected therefore possitive for Job Market in entire Australia. be positive mate....just pray if GODs will all things and blessings will come to you.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I actually dont know whats happeing there, in a reply they told me they are working on 3rd week of july... which ends on 21st and two persons whos EOI on 20th got invited long back... arent they moving forward?


This EOI invite it is difficult to track how many person they invite.. not all cases is in Immtracker and Forum..some cases handle by agency and other applicants remain in private. 

Based on the information provided by some candidates the timeline is 4weeks which is good at the present stage for QLD

If you see SA invites it will take 9-10weeks or more to process which coz anxiety for all aspiring applicant.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> No I did not quote any EOI number. May be they know through my name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hi, Did you receive ITA?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi, Did you receive ITA?


Just now I received the pre-invite

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Just now I received the pre-invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Congrasts mate...now is moving forward...hope for the best mate...goodluck for state nomination..

Did you log your EOI on July 25? cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Just now I received the pre-invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Remember, yesterday i told you they are working on your EOI.... many congrats... keep us posted as soon as you get approval..


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Congrasts mate...now is moving forward...hope for the best mate...goodluck for state nomination..
> 
> Did you log your EOI on July 25? cheers mate


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Remember, yesterday i told you they are working on your EOI.... many congrats... keep us posted as soon as you get approval..


Thanks mate

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> This EOI invite it is difficult to track how many person they invite.. not all cases is in Immtracker and Forum..some cases handle by agency and other applicants remain in private.
> 
> Based on the information provided by some candidates the timeline is 4weeks which is good at the present stage for QLD
> 
> If you see SA invites it will take 9-10weeks or more to process which coz anxiety for all aspiring applicant.


true thats why i urge all forum members to be active it will help all of us to understand and estimate the situation upto the visa grant. at least we should update the tracker.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> true thats why i urge all forum members to be active it will help all of us to understand and estimate the situation upto the visa grant. at least we should update the tracker.


agree mate.. but some applicant difficult to please.. so we just work with it what is the availabe information online.. 

Next in line is Mina22 I think next week he will receive pre-invite sine his EOI is August 1. Then yours mate Spet 14 or 17th you will also..just pray..everything will be fine..

Cheers mate and relax..


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Just now I received the pre-invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Congratulations Bro.... Our assumptions yesterday were accurate


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> agree mate.. but some applicant difficult to please.. so we just work with it what is the availabe information online..
> 
> Next in line is Mina22 I think next week he will receive pre-invite sine his EOI is August 1. Then yours mate Spet 14 or 17th you will also..just pray..everything will be fine..
> 
> Cheers mate and relax..



As per my calculations and assumptions, I should receive the pre-invitation this coming Monday..... My EOI is dated 02.08.18


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> As per my calculations and assumptions, I should receive the pre-invitation this coming Monday..... My EOI is dated 02.08.18


Awsome mate...hopefully you will receive that time mate.. cheers,kindly update and share when u receive the pre-invite.

Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> As per my calculations and assumptions, I should receive the pre-invitation this coming Monday..... My EOI is dated 02.08.18


you should get ITA within 5th.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Awsome mate...hopefully you will receive that time mate.. cheers,kindly update and share when u receive the pre-invite.
> 
> Cheers mate



Sure


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> you should get ITA within 5th.


I think u r right.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

erjaspal75 said:


> Just now I received the pre-invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Congratulations! 
Keep us updated.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

Can someone please clarify, I completed my interview for the assessment today and received a mail confirming I am eligible for registration subject to obtaining PII. Can I still proceed with the registration for BPEQ. Also they mentioned that I can obtain the PII on my behalf. Anyone is aware of this.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

smitha95 said:


> Can someone please clarify, I completed my interview for the assessment today and received a mail confirming I am eligible for registration subject to obtaining PII. Can I still proceed with the registration for BPEQ. Also they mentioned that I can obtain the PII on my behalf. Anyone is aware of this.




You can go ahead with the registration now 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

smitha95 said:


> Can someone please clarify, I completed my interview for the assessment today and received a mail confirming I am eligible for registration subject to obtaining PII. Can I still proceed with the registration for BPEQ. Also they mentioned that I can obtain the PII on my behalf. Anyone is aware of this.


When did you submit your NER documents?

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

I had submitted on 6th august


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Congratulations Bro.... Our assumptions yesterday were accurate


Thanks bro.

Yes it was accurate

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Congratulations!
> Keep us updated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Thanks.
Sure

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

smitha95 said:


> Can someone please clarify, I completed my interview for the assessment today and received a mail confirming I am eligible for registration subject to obtaining PII. Can I still proceed with the registration for BPEQ. Also they mentioned that I can obtain the PII on my behalf. Anyone is aware of this.


After interview, you will receive two letters one is confirmation and other is RPEQ letter. Then you have to courier RPEQ letter with Form 2 which you can download from BPEQ website 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

smitha95 said:


> I had submitted on 6th august


your occupation pls? Mechanical?


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

Civil engineer


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> your occupation pls? Mechanical?


whats your EOI date dear?


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

skrp2000in said:


> whats your EOI date dear?


No EOI yet bro. 

Submitted NER application month ago. Still no news from EA. My senior colleague applied week before me, even he didn't have any contact yet. May be they are prioritising according to occupation.
Mine is electrical.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> No EOI yet bro.
> 
> Submitted NER application month ago. Still no news from EA. My senior colleague applied week before me, even he didn't have any contact yet. May be they are prioritising according to occupation.
> Mine is electrical.
> ...


did assessor contacted you or your friend?


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

skrp2000in said:


> did assessor contacted you or your friend?


Not yet.

But in the myportal page it shows as "assessment in progress".


Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Not yet.
> 
> But in the myportal page it shows as "assessment in progress".
> 
> ...


better contact them and followup..


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

skrp2000in said:


> better contact them and followup..


Yes. Thanks for the advice. I'll contact them.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

QLD 489 (alumni pathway) EOI 31 July got invited today


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> You can go ahead with the registration now
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Hi

I need a help.

In nomination form they required evidence of Registration but i did not received any letter from BPEQ till date. so what i will send them.

Please guide me?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hi
> 
> I need a help.
> 
> ...


Ask BPEQ through email to send you a confirmation letter through email. If not call them. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Ask BPEQ through email to send you a confirmation letter through email. If not call them.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


I try both method but they denied, they said they don't have any letter to send. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> skrp2000in said:
> 
> 
> > Ask BPEQ through email to send you a confirmation letter through email. If not call them.
> ...


I also sent them an email this evening... mine is 10 days today and no response yet... I submitted EOI 18th August and hoping I get license before my invite in September.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> I try both method but they denied, they said they don't have any letter to send.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Look you have only 14 days and clock is ticking... BSMQ needs proof... if BPEQ can not provide letter (which is very strange) get just email confirmation from them with your registration no.
Secondly.. Login in my account with your credential (you may need to generate password) after login print the profile page (color) and attach... Meanwhile nag for the letter to them. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Kemmie said:


> I also sent them an email this evening... mine is 10 days today and no response yet... I submitted EOI 18th August and hoping I get license before my invite in September.


Your registration must have been done on 24th... Have you tried searching with your name? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

I request all of you to update your status at
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Not yet.
> 
> But in the myportal page it shows as "assessment in progress".
> 
> ...


IF no response within 3 weeks follow them send them email or call EA and ask for the status. It may be they have less assessor manpower, since that a lot of applicant now a days not only for NER but for Migration assessment.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> I try both method but they denied, they said they don't have any letter to send.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Have you try mate to ask them provide tracking number? I guess they send only through normal mail. You can check from Brisbane to your home country how long will arrive your letter just see this website.

https://auspost.com.au/parcels-mail/calculate-postage-delivery-times/#/


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Have you try mate to ask them provide tracking number? I guess they send only through normal mail. You can check from Brisbane to your home country how long will arrive your letter just see this website.
> 
> 
> 
> https://auspost.com.au/parcels-mail/calculate-postage-delivery-times/#/




They will not provide you with a tracking number. Instead, you could gather all of the evidence as possible, and talk to your case officer and explain the situation to them. Best case scenario, they will accept your situation and give you the ITA. Worst case, your CO will give you an extension till you get the letter 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> They will not provide you with a tracking number. Instead, you could gather all of the evidence as possible, and talk to your case officer and explain the situation to them. Best case scenario, they will accept your situation and give you the ITA. Worst case, your CO will give you an extension till you get the letter
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks for response mate.. that is good idea.. we can used also the information in the online BPEQ website which shows that registration has been made. sounds good.

Cheers


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> They will not provide you with a tracking number. Instead, you could gather all of the evidence as possible, and talk to your case officer and explain the situation to them. Best case scenario, they will accept your situation and give you the ITA. Worst case, your CO will give you an extension till you get the letter
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


By the way mate, have you receive the letter from BPEQ? which post name they used? it is Australia post?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> They will not provide you with a tracking number. Instead, you could gather all of the evidence as possible, and talk to your case officer and explain the situation to them. Best case scenario, they will accept your situation and give you the ITA. Worst case, your CO will give you an extension till you get the letter
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


OK.
Sure I will try this.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Have you try mate to ask them provide tracking number? I guess they send only through normal mail. You can check from Brisbane to your home country how long will arrive your letter just see this website.
> 
> https://auspost.com.au/parcels-mail/calculate-postage-delivery-times/#/


I asked them to provide tracking number but they said they sent through ordinary post so no tracking number is available.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> They will not provide you with a tracking number. Instead, you could gather all of the evidence as possible, and talk to your case officer and explain the situation to them. Best case scenario, they will accept your situation and give you the ITA. Worst case, your CO will give you an extension till you get the letter
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


R u also from India.

Can you tell me after registration when you got letter through post. How many days it takes.
It will help me to find out when it will arrived to me.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> R u also from India.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup! In Bangalore. It took us 3 weeks bro


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yup! In Bangalore. It took us 3 weeks bro
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


ok, thanks


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

*Qld*

QLD invites for Visa 190 is 73 for month of July 2018 as per DoHA


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> QLD invites for Visa 190 is 73 for month of July 2018 as per DoHA
> 
> View attachment 89110


ya... actually this figure is not for invites... this is nominations granted in the month of july... may be some are pending from june.


----------



## jwin880 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi~
I am 27th July submitter. 
According to BSMQ officer reply down below, I need to wait for another couple of weeks to get invitation. I think they stopped inviting now. T.T


[BSMQ Jodie's 1st reply ]
We have not started processing the date you lodged your EOI yet.
It will be a couple more weeks yet.
We will be in touch when we get to your EOI.
- 29/Aug -

[BSMQ Jodie's 2nd reply ]
Because we have a lot in the queue in front of your lodgement date to work through.
It is a guessing game to the time frame at the moment.
We are also processing those that have ben invited as well as issuing invitations and
there are a lot.
You will hear from us when we get to your EOI.
- 29/Aug -


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Hi~
> I am 27th July submitter.
> According to BSMQ officer reply down below, I need to wait for another couple of weeks to get invitation. I think they stopped inviting now. T.T
> 
> ...



This is the common response of Judie...... Few weeks 

Be prepared that tomorrow or the day after tomorrow you will receive your pre-invitation.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

One more help I needed.
Please tell how to make statement of service

Any one can tell me what to include in statement of service.


abhishekshroff said:


> Yup! In Bangalore. It took us 3 weeks bro
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> One more help I needed.
> Please tell how to make statement of service
> 
> Any one can tell me what to include in statement of service.
> ...




Statement of service is basically the Aussie equivalent of an experience letter on the company letterhead. You have to give this letter for all of the companies you worked in. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Statement of service is basically the Aussie equivalent of an experience letter on the company letterhead. You have to give this letter for all of the companies you worked in.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


can you please explain a bit more... is it the Roles & Responsibility written on company letter head? and all of the companies means for past 10 years? or more?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> can you please explain a bit more... is it the Roles & Responsibility written on company letter head? and all of the companies means for past 10 years? or more?




Yes. You could use the RnR letter as well. It should be a document that will provide proof that you worked in xxxx company from this date to this date. And this has to be there for all the companies that you’re claiming points from. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yes. You could use the RnR letter as well. It should be a document that will provide proof that you worked in xxxx company from this date to this date. And this has to be there for all the companies that you’re claiming points from.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


got it thanks. just a small ques.. I have RNR letter at the time of assessment that is a year back.. will that do or i need to take a current dated one?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> got it thanks. just a small ques.. I have RNR letter at the time of assessment that is a year back.. will that do or i need to take a current dated one?




Yes. That letter should be enough. But, I would get an updated one to submit to DIBP


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yes. That letter should be enough. But, I would get an updated one to submit to DIBP
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


great ...thanks for the info.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Hi~
> I am 27th July submitter.
> According to BSMQ officer reply down below, I need to wait for another couple of weeks to get invitation. I think they stopped inviting now. T.T
> 
> ...


Hi any news for your invite?


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi any news for your invite?


26 July offshore 190 submitter got invited today.

any news for the later submitters ??


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> 26 July offshore 190 submitter got invited today.
> 
> any news for the later submitters ??


Congrats mate.. can you share your job code mate?
cheers


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> 26 July offshore 190 submitter got invited today.
> 
> any news for the later submitters ??



Invitation of Pre-Invitation?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Invitation of Pre-Invitation?


Mate your next in-line.......goodluck keep us update...


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Congrats mate.. can you share your job code mate?
> cheers


Thanks.it was my friend who got invited. his occupation is electronic engineer.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> Thanks.it was my friend who got invited. his occupation is electronic engineer.


Fantastic mate... hopefully they will clear all July bath so that ..August batch will started to be invited next month...

Cheers


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Invitation of Pre-Invitation?


yes, pre-invite..

my EOI was submitted on 31 July, hopefully will get the invitation next week.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Mate your next in-line.......goodluck keep us update...


Next in the line is jwin880 ... his EOI was on 27th... Next within our contact is beyond.. his 31st.. next Mina 2nd


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Next in the line is jwin880 ... his EOI was on 27th... Next within our contact is beyond.. his 31st.. next Mina 2nd


then you are in Next week ate... you wil have a peace of mind now....relax and chill mate...:clap2:


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> then you are in Next week ate... you wil have a peace of mind now....relax and chill mate...:clap2:


oh dear... few more days... hope i'll not be unlucky


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Hi~
> I am 27th July submitter.
> According to BSMQ officer reply down below, I need to wait for another couple of weeks to get invitation. I think they stopped inviting now. T.T
> 
> ...


Hi did you get invite? please post here as soon as you get it... we are eagerly waiting..


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> oh dear... few more days... hope i'll not be unlucky


hahah think positive mate...it show good thing if positive... mate..chill and relax only your EOI is Aug 15, then around Sept 17 Monday you receive...


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> hahah think positive mate...it show good thing if positive... mate..chill and relax only your EOI is Aug 15, then around Sept 17 Monday you receive...


This year is very challenging... in the tracker out of 43 cases for QLD (from 2016) 28 are registered within past 2months ... last year QLD intake was almost 1000 here within 1.5 months they received 600 EOIs... and they are famous for closing jobs... you know what i mean..


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> This year is very challenging... in the tracker out of 43 cases for QLD (from 2016) 28 are registered within past 2months ... last year QLD intake was almost 1000 here within 1.5 months they received 600 EOIs... and they are famous for closing jobs... you know what i mean..


Yup...i understand.. but it will not help you if you think negative ways... this Migration is based on the necessity of each state this how it works each year it change and NO one can predict the outcome.. so you should chill... dont pressure your self.. tracker doesnt gave you the exact thing... it is a optional list for those aspiring migrants. 

I advise you just pray and good things will come if it is your time. 

Cheers mate..


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Yup...i understand.. but it will not help you if you think negative ways... this Migration is based on the necessity of each state this how it works each year it change and NO one can predict the outcome.. so you should chill... dont pressure your self.. tracker doesnt gave you the exact thing... it is a optional list for those aspiring migrants.
> 
> I advise you just pray and good things will come if it is your time.
> 
> Cheers mate..


Ya mate.. i am praying day & night.. i am not negative but worried. even getting pre invite is not everything but the first hurdle... there is a long way to go ahead..


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Great mate..you will get the invite dont worry this yr is for u. So be ready on all requirements so that ITA will be awarded. Cheers


----------



## jwin880 (Nov 15, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi did you get invite? please post here as soon as you get it... we are eagerly waiting..


Good morning.
I've got invitation from BSMQ yesterday.
EOI - 27/July
QLD invitation - 30/Aug

:clap2:


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Congrats buddy


jwin880 said:


> Good morning.
> I've got invitation from BSMQ yesterday.
> EOI - 27/July
> QLD invitation - 30/Aug
> ...


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jwin880 (Nov 15, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Congrats buddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


My case officer said that "I will try to have a decision for you within the next week or so."

If C.O is true and my requirement is good enough, I hope I get invitation from DOHA w shrotly.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Good morning.
> I've got invitation from BSMQ yesterday.
> EOI - 27/July
> QLD invitation - 30/Aug
> ...


Congrats mate....kindly keep us update cheers mate...


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Good morning.
> I've got invitation from BSMQ yesterday.
> EOI - 27/July
> QLD invitation - 30/Aug
> ...


Congrats dear.. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> My case officer said that "I will try to have a decision for you within the next week or so."
> 
> If C.O is true and my requirement is good enough, I hope I get invitation from DOHA w shrotly.


Did you submitted documents which they want?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jwin880 (Nov 15, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Did you submitted documents which they want?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes. I did it right away.
But current status is still "under assessed".

I hope everything will be fine.
Finger crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Yes. I did it right away.
> But current status is still "under assessed".
> 
> I hope everything will be fine.
> Finger crossed:fingerscrossed:


Actually I was expected... As you were totally off yesterday.... 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Yes. I did it right away.
> But current status is still "under assessed".
> 
> I hope everything will be fine.
> Finger crossed:fingerscrossed:


Who is case officer?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Actually I was expected... As you were totally off yesterday....
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Countdown is coming mates....2 more weeks to go... cheers


----------



## jwin880 (Nov 15, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Who is case officer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


As you maybe expect, Jodie is my C.O
I think she is incharge of all these jobs regarding 190.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> As you maybe expect, Jodie is my C.O
> I think she is incharge of all these jobs regarding 190.


Ok mine is same

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> As you maybe expect, Jodie is my C.O
> I think she is incharge of all these jobs regarding 190.


Do you have BPEQ letter?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jwin880 (Nov 15, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Do you have BPEQ letter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes, I've already got BPEQ letter by post. However I just attached screen shot of BPEQ Regi.
Ii will be ok.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Yes, I've already got BPEQ letter by post. However I just attached screen shot of BPEQ Regi.
> Ii will be ok.


Ok keep us updated when you invitation 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Countdown is coming mates....2 more weeks to go... cheers




Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> As you maybe expect, Jodie is my C.O
> I think she is incharge of all these jobs regarding 190.


Your EOI was on 27th right?

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwin880 (Nov 15, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> Your EOI was on 27th right?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


I've got invitation from BSMQ yesterday.
EOI - 27/July
QLD invitation - 30/Aug
:boxing:


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> I've got invitation from BSMQ yesterday.
> EOI - 27/July
> QLD invitation - 30/Aug
> :boxing:


Best of luck for your nomination. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Dear.. what i did... i searched the REPQ with my name and collected the REPQ no. then i called them and emailed them as well with the REPQ no. to asked for the letter.... it is normal that they send via normal post and you will receive within few weeks.. but they do send confirmation letter (i got to know that the two letters are different although i didnt received mine) to your email. Moreover create a login password (go to my account on that page) with REPQ to have control over your profile.


Can you pls share the link to check for the RPEQ no., is it the same link as BPEQ..


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

smitha95 said:


> Can you pls share the link to check for the RPEQ no., is it the same link as BPEQ..


Yes... Search with your name or surname 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Statement of service is basically the Aussie equivalent of an experience letter on the company letterhead. You have to give this letter for all of the companies you worked in.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Hi Mate just out of curiosity in EOI

Can you still update once you receive pre-invite?

Cheers mate


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> abhishekshroff said:
> 
> 
> > Statement of service is basically the Aussie equivalent of an experience letter on the company letterhead. You have to give this letter for all of the companies you worked in.
> ...


I have the same understanding on this item as you. It should be excluded for main applicant which was called "client".


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

For QLD nomination, if l update the EOI information after first submission time without points changing, would it be re-queued? It has already confirmed that EOI "date of effect " has no change ,does this mean QLD would process my application according to my original queue?

Anyone has any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> yes, pre-invite..
> 
> my EOI was submitted on 31 July, hopefully will get the invitation next week.



Be prepared Beyond...... You are the next in the queue....... and then my turn.

It's time to prepare your commitment letter.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Be prepared Beyond...... You are the next in the queue....... and then my turn.
> 
> It's time to prepare your commitment letter.


This is the main blind spot.... i can not figure it out what should i write.. do you guys prepared the statement? can you please guide me on this?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> This is the main blind spot.... i can not figure it out what should i write.. do you guys prepared the statement? can you please guide me on this?



https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...riting-commitment-statement-skilled-migrants/


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> For QLD nomination, if l update the EOI information after first submission time without points changing, would it be re-queued? It has already confirmed that EOI "date of effect " has no change ,does this mean QLD would process my application according to my original queue?
> 
> Anyone has any ideas? Thank you.



Better to check with QLD. Most probably will not be re-queued.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> For QLD nomination, if l update the EOI information after first submission time without points changing, would it be re-queued? It has already confirmed that EOI "date of effect " has no change ,does this mean QLD would process my application according to my original queue?
> 
> Anyone has any ideas? Thank you.


In my opinion it will no create major impact on the date when you log your EOI, since their is NO change in your point system. 

Best of luck mate.. next week you will receive invite in QLD.

Cheers


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> In my opinion it will no create major impact on the date when you log your EOI, since their is NO change in your point system.
> 
> Best of luck mate.. next week you will receive invite in QLD.
> 
> Cheers


support this.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hi Everyone
Any Update?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Any Update?


everyone is busy gathering documents at ths stage. including me ;-)
hopefully all willreceive invites and get nominated.

Cheers


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> everyone is busy gathering documents at ths stage. including me ;-)
> hopefully all willreceive invites and get nominated.
> 
> Cheers


Yes I also hope so.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Yes I also hope so.


Once invited chances are high to get nominated provided that all requirements are comply and approve by QLD.

:clap2::clap2::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Once invited chances are high to get nominated provided that all requirements are comply and approve by QLD.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Hi,

Do you have any idea what are the required documents to submit once we receive the pre-invitation?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have any idea what are the required documents to submit once we receive the pre-invitation?


These documents are required to submit after pre-invite








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> These documents are required to submit after pre-invite
> View attachment 89150
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



I believe the Service statement is the normal experience certificate. Am I right?

If yes, then I will be ready to submit my documents once I receive the pre-invitation.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I believe the Service statement is the normal experience certificate. Am I right?
> 
> If yes, then I will be ready to submit my documents once I receive the pre-invitation.


Yes, you are right.

It is experience details.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

mina2022 said:


> hi,
> 
> do you have any idea what are the required documents to submit once we receive the pre-invitation?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks a lot, mates. Let's pray that we can receive our pre-invitations soon.


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Thanks a lot, mates. Let's pray that we can receive our pre-invitations soon.


Fingers crossed... no news today.. hope for tomorrow..


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> Fingers crossed... no news today.. hope for tomorrow..



I think today they were working on the invitations, not the pre-invitations. One of my friends received his invitation today. His Pre-invitation was received on 20.08.18 and he lodged his documents 4-5 days back.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I think today they were working on the invitations, not the pre-invitations. One of my friends received his invitation today. His Pre-invitation was received on 20.08.18 and he lodged his documents 4-5 days back.


When I asked on the status on my EOI they replied back as this. I am sure she misread 14th Aug as 4th Aug... so mina can expect this week.








Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> When I asked on the status on my EOI they replied back as this. I am sure she misread 14th Aug as 4th Aug... so mina can expect this week.
> View attachment 89154
> 
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk



I think Beyond may receive the pre-invitation tomorrow or after tomorrow and I am going to receive mine this Friday.


Best of Luck for all of us guys.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> When I asked on the status on my EOI they replied back as this. I am sure she misread 14th Aug as 4th Aug... so mina can expect this week.
> View attachment 89154
> 
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Awesome mate I think so she overlooked the date.. Or if you will receive pre-invite this next week then it will be good mate mean they are working too hard for the invites and looking forward for all offshore Migrants.

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Awesome mate I think so she overlooked the date.. Or if you will receive pre-invite this next week then it will be good mate mean they are working too hard for the invites and looking forward for all offshore Migrants.
> 
> Cheers


It will be awesome if it really happens.. Still if she overlooked the date also is OK.. Because upto 4th they'll clear at least. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> It will be awesome if it really happens.. Still if she overlooked the date also is OK.. Because upto 4th they'll clear at least.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Seems looking great for invites this coming September. By the way I receive the letter from BPEQ it took only 5 working days. Now all my documents are in place.

Cheers and Pray mates


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Seems looking great for invites this coming September. By the way I receive the letter from BPEQ it took only 5 working days. Now all my documents are in place.
> 
> Cheers and Pray mates


Sti I didn't received. 3 weeks gone. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Seems looking great for invites this coming September. By the way I receive the letter from BPEQ it took only 5 working days. Now all my documents are in place.
> 
> Cheers and Pray mates


Which country you live? And when you register with BPEQ?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Sti I didn't received. 3 weeks gone.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Any way is just a normal letter mate nothing special with that letter.
You may used to print the registration online.

Cheers Mate


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Any way is just a normal letter mate nothing special with that letter.
> You may used to print the registration online.
> 
> Cheers Mate


Where you live?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Any way is just a normal letter mate nothing special with that letter.
> You may used to print the registration online.
> 
> Cheers Mate


Ya I have alternate e-letter from them

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Where you live?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I am in UAE

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Which country you live? And when you register with BPEQ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Registered on 10th Aug

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Where you live?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I stay in Singapore... as per Postal Australia it will take 6 to 8 working days. FROM Brisbane to Singapore.
but I receive only 5 working days.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Registered on 10th Aug
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


You May check the Postal Australia mate to track how many days it will arrive in you designated address. Since this is Normal Air Mail.

Cheers


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

Any body got pre invite today?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> You May check the Postal Australia mate to track how many days it will arrive in you designated address. Since this is Normal Air Mail.
> 
> Cheers


I had checked... It is 14 days

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

engrnabeel said:


> Any body got pre invite today?


No... Looking for tomorrow 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I had checked... It is 14 days
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


It may be delayed in the Local country Currier for delivery.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have any idea what are the required documents to submit once we receive the pre-invitation?


Hi mate.. how is your invitation.. Congrats in advance mate.

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

engrnabeel said:


> Any body got pre invite today?


Hi dear.. When was your EOI date and what's the job code? Are you offshore? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

hey guys，l received invitation just now ! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> hey guys，l received invitation just now ! Good luck to all of you!


when was ur EOI date?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> No... Looking for tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Hi mate how did you manage to contact BSMQ? have you send mail through their portal? Cheers mate..


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> engrnabeel said:
> 
> 
> > Any body got pre invite today?
> ...


my EOI date is 15 Aug. Job code 233311 offshore.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate how did you manage to contact BSMQ? have you send mail through their portal? Cheers mate..


first i contacted them through portal... but after that through replying that mail...


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> hey guys，l received invitation just now ! Good luck to all of you!


congrats... keep in touch... we will again discuss for nomination approval...


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I think Beyond may receive the pre-invitation tomorrow or after tomorrow and I am going to receive mine this Friday.
> 
> 
> Best of Luck for all of us guys.


brace yourself... you are the next


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> brace yourself... you are the next


See mate your invited I can imagine your excitement and enjoyment..Congrats...
positive thought positive result..

Cheers..


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate.. how is your invitation.. Congrats in advance mate.
> 
> Cheers



No Pre-invitation yet. Maybe tomorrow or after tomorrow.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> hey guys，l received invitation just now ! Good luck to all of you!



Congratulations Mate. Best of Luck in your nomination approval.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> brace yourself... you are the next



I'm really so anxious and excited to receive the lucky mail. More prayers are required.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I'm really so anxious and excited to receive the lucky mail. More prayers are required.


my wishes are with everybody who are in this process... because i know the stress... i am waiting for an ITA for over a year, spent a lot of money.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

I attached the fund declaration form which to be submitted after getting pre-invite.
So please check and get ready all your details and get ready









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> I attached the fund declaration form which to be submitted after getting pre-invite.
> So please check and get ready all your details and get ready
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome mate...thanks for sharing.. can you pls attach pdf file?
so that easy to download.

Cheers mate


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> This is awesome mate...thanks for sharing.. can you pls attach pdf file?
> so that easy to download.
> 
> Cheers mate


I have attached 190 form and Fund deceleration form.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> I have attached 190 form and Fund deceleration form.


appreciated mates.. this advance information that will help a lot for all of us here..
Thanks for your kindness mate.. best of luck on your application.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Update: QLD reached 01.08.18 in the pre-invitation queue.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Update: QLD reached 01.08.18 in the pre-invitation queue.


Congrats Mina....Goodluck for your nomination..

Cheers


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Congrats Mina....Goodluck for your nomination..
> 
> Cheers



I did not receive the pre-invitation yet. My EOI is dated 02.08.18. 

Most probably I will receive it tomorrow.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Update: QLD reached 01.08.18 in the pre-invitation queue.


Hi dear. you know there is no one to fill the gap between 2nd Aug and 14th Aug, i'll be in the dark throughout. Please post any update you receive in between. I understand you'll be busy after the pre-invite but try to keep us informed.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi dear. you know there is no one to fill the gap between 2nd Aug and 14th Aug, i'll be in the dark throughout. Please post any update you receive in between. I understand you'll be busy after the pre-invite but try to keep us informed.


I sent query from BSMQ and they respond that they working with those invited in the July month while working on the Aug EOI's. 

Cheers mate


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi dear. you know there is no one to fill the gap between 2nd Aug and 14th Aug, i'll be in the dark throughout. Please post any update you receive in between. I understand you'll be busy after the pre-invite but try to keep us informed.



Don't worry mate...... I will keep you updated once I receive any information.


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Dear All,

I suggest to not to send emails to the BSMQ CO about when will you get the nomination. I think there is only 1 or 2 case officers. They will be busy handling the cases. To respond every one emails about the time frame, it will delay there original work, hence, will effect your process. It is obvious from the pre-nominations that it will require 32-34 days after your EOI to get pre-nomination, so no benefit to send emails to ask about your pre-nomination time frame.


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> skrp2000in said:
> 
> 
> > brace yourself...
> ...


You will definitely get it!!! Just one more night. Best luck for you


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I suggest to not to send emails to the BSMQ CO about when will you get the nomination. I think there is only 1 or 2 case officers. They will be busy handling the cases. To respond every one emails about the time frame, it will delay there original work, hence, will effect your process. It is obvious from the pre-nominations that it will require 32-34 days after your EOI to get pre-nomination, so no benefit to send emails to ask about your pre-nomination time frame.


Yes you are right. From my knowledge there are only two COs appears: Jodie and ray?? 

It's better not to bother them on replying enquire emails, but everyone just like you and me is very urge to know about their processing status..


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Mina2022 said:
> 
> 
> > Update: QLD reached 01.08.18 in the pre-invitation queue.
> ...


I have another friend whose DOE of EOI was 7th August. I'll update if she got invited.


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> beyond1028 said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys，l received invitation just now ! Good luck to all of you!
> ...


Thank you. You are the next! Same luck to you.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> I have another friend whose DOE of EOI was 7th August. I'll update if she got invited.


Thanks dear


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> Yes you are right. From my knowledge there are only two COs appears: Jodie and ray??
> 
> It's better not to bother them on replying enquire emails, but everyone just like you and me is very urge to know about their processing status..


I dont agree with you guys completely... they are not two.... may be they are managing overall... but they time to time hire people.... see the post below..
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...fessional-engineers-bpeq-35.html#post14632580


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I dont agree with you guys completely... they are not two.... may be they are managing overall... but they time to time hire people.... see the post below..
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...fessional-engineers-bpeq-35.html#post14632580


In this she clearly said we have two assessors. Jodie is the one replying all clarifications, sending pre nominations and CO for approval. There is one other guy with her i believe. Rest up to you even if you now that the process will take 34 days you can ask her.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> In this she clearly said we have two assessors. Jodie is the one replying all clarifications, sending pre nominations and CO for approval. There is one other guy with her i believe. Rest up to you even if you now that the process will take 34 days you can ask her.


Relax mate..no worries about this and there is no issues, we understand the scenario that they have less people who are attending the quires nevertheless some of us here in the Forum has experience that QLD have suddenly stop the invitations which hopefully it will not happen this year. Therefore we are waiting us for all invitations and we are not sending everyday a question to BSMQ is just a matter of light for each applications..

Cheers Mate.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> In this she clearly said we have two assessors. Jodie is the one replying all clarifications, sending pre nominations and CO for approval. There is one other guy with her i believe. Rest up to you even if you now that the process will take 34 days you can ask her.


May be I am misunderstanding but they said they "tow" assessors.... means hire them time to time... If it was "two" instead of "tow" then yes its of different meaning.. Anyhow... Cheers

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> May be I am misunderstanding but they said they "tow" assessors.... means hire them time to time... If it was "two" instead of "tow" then yes its of different meaning.. Anyhow... Cheers
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


AFAIK, there are two, Jodie and Ray.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

rajhan said:


> AFAIK, there are two, Jodie and Ray.


I agree with this facts , and we need to be patient for are waiting time...

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Any update for Mina? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Any update for Mina?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


I guess he is busy fill-up the application ad documentation...he should receive invites today...

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> I guess he is busy fill-up the application ad documentation...he should receive invites today...
> 
> Cheers


Ya expected so... 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Any update for Mina?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, no update until now.

It seems that no pre-invitations have been sent today and QLD is so quite.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Unfortunately, no update until now.
> 
> It seems that no pre-invitations have been sent today and QLD is so quite.


Mostly they will send invites on Thursday and Friday?
no worries mate they will send you invite....this week for sure.

be ready so that you can directly response.

Cheers mate


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Mostly they will send invites on Thursday and Friday?
> no worries mate they will send you invite....this week for sure.
> 
> be ready so that you can directly response.
> ...



My commitment letter, bank account balance, and experience certificates are ready. Once the pre-invitation email is sent, I will open the links, fill the QLD 190 application and the financial declaration form and then I will submit directly on the same day.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hello Everyone

I got the Invitation today after submitted documents on 31/08/18


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I got the Invitation today after submitted documents on 31/08/18


Wow Congrats mate so fast...only 5 days you got ITA from DoHA...

Cheers mate..


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I got the Invitation today after submitted documents on 31/08/18



Congratulations Mate.

Good Luck in your next stages. Now you are officially in the Lodgement Stage :clap2:


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

At least, now we know why my pre-invitation was not sent. It seems that QLD was busy today sending invitations instead of pre-invitations


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> At least, now we know why my pre-invitation was not sent. It seems that QLD was busy today sending invitations instead of pre-invitations


haahah abo****ely mate they want to clear all July, then is time for us August batch in the month of September..Awesome mate...

Cheers


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Wow Congrats mate so fast...only 5 days you got ITA from DoHA...
> 
> Cheers mate..


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Congratulations Mate.
> 
> Good Luck in your next stages. Now you are officially in the Lodgement Stage :clap2:


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello everyone.

Quick question. I have added my EOI on 28th August with code 225113. I was going through the documents. and have a question related to settlements fund declaration. Do we have attach proof of assets value etc apart from the mandatory cash component? I do own agricultural land in my country but getting translated documents in 14 days could be tricky, so will a simple declaration be enough?

Thanks


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Quick question. I have added my EOI on 28th August with code 225113. I was going through the documents. and have a question related to settlements fund declaration. Do we have attach proof of assets value etc apart from the mandatory cash component? I do own agricultural land in my country but getting translated documents in 14 days could be tricky, so will a simple declaration be enough?
> 
> Thanks


If you had lodged EOI on 28 August then you have the time to get pre-invite because currently they processing applications in 4-6 weeks.
If you want to show your property then you need the document in English which you can get by make the Valuation of Property through register valuation agency. He simply needs your original documents in local language and make a value report on same day in English language.
So I think it is not a big time taken process.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I got the Invitation today after submitted documents on 31/08/18


Many congrats Jaspal... Wish for your direct grant. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Many congrats Jaspal... Wish for your direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your wishes. I hope so.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Unfortunately, no update until now.
> 
> It seems that no pre-invitations have been sent today and QLD is so quite.


It's OK... Tomorrow for sure... Nomination will come fast definitely. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Quick question. I have added my EOI on 28th August with code 225113. I was going through the documents. and have a question related to settlements fund declaration. Do we have attach proof of assets value etc apart from the mandatory cash component? I do own agricultural land in my country but getting translated documents in 14 days could be tricky, so will a simple declaration be enough?
> 
> Thanks


Mandatory cash component should be the cash available in your bank account which is AU$15000 for offshore applicant. Proof of this will be your bank account statement. Other total cash/assest component depend on the number of secondary applicants. For that you can show assets in your own country but you should have the evaluation of the asset on stamp paper with notary attestation.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> If you had lodged EOI on 28 August then you have the time to get pre-invite because currently they processing applications in 4-6 weeks.
> If you want to show your property then you need the document in English which you can get by make the Valuation of Property through register valuation agency. He simply needs your original documents in local language and make a value report on same day in English language.
> So I think it is not a big time taken process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks Jaspal. I did the same when I was applying for my student visa. Since I am onshore, so its difficult to go back and get these again. That is why I wanted to confirm whether proof such as valuation certificate of land is required or not. I am thinking of borrowing some money from my brother to show only cash to meet mandatory requirement.

For bank statement is there any requirement related to maturity of the statement?

Cheers


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> Mandatory cash component should be the cash available in your bank account which is AU$15000 for offshore applicant. Proof of this will be your bank account statement. Other total cash/assest component depend on the number of secondary applicants. For that you can show assets in your own country but you should have the evaluation of the asset on stamp paper with notary attestation.


Thanks Nab. I am onshore so I need to shoe $10,000 with $5,000 being cash. I have just noticed that for Alumni Stream, supporting documents from parents or siblings could also work. 

Regards


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Thanks Nab. I am onshore so I need to shoe $10,000 with $5,000 being cash. I have just noticed that for Alumni Stream, supporting documents from parents or siblings could also work.
> 
> Regards


That good enough, In my personal opinion you can barrow from your relatives some sort of amount and deposit it to your personal amount, one you get nominated you can return to them.

Other options since you are in onshore you may try to have loan amount to acredited bank if possible.

Cheers mate


----------



## jwin880 (Nov 15, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I got the Invitation today after submitted documents on 31/08/18


WoW Congraturations~
By the way, who is your C.O?

As you may remember, I have submitted all documents as soon as I got pre-invitation on 30/08/18.

However, the website page through my link still shows me "Under assessed".

I am wondering what is next after receiving an invitation. 
Health examination is the first? maybe now I need to be examined earlier than inviting from DOHA due to reducing visa processing time?

I need to check more on this.
Cheers~


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> WoW Congraturations~
> By the way, who is your C.O?
> 
> As you may remember, I have submitted all documents as soon as I got pre-invitation on 30/08/18.
> ...


Thanks
My CO was Jodie but the invitation was sent by Greg.
My status was shown by morning is under assessment and after 2-3 hours I got the email for apply to visa.
And after 1 min also got skill select invitation 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> WoW Congraturations~
> By the way, who is your C.O?
> 
> As you may remember, I have submitted all documents as soon as I got pre-invitation on 30/08/18.
> ...


Yes after invitation we have to create immi account and after that create HAP I'd for health examination.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jwin880 (Nov 15, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> jwin880 said:
> 
> 
> > WoW Congraturations~
> ...


Then I hope I might receive the invitation to apply for visa today. My C.O was also Jodie, but I didn't have any news since 30th of Aug. I will let you guys know my status asap. Cheers~


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Should we have to get a valuation for motor vehicle as well?


Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Should we have to get a valuation for motor vehicle as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


It's not necessary to list all your properties, meet the minimum requirement will suffice.


----------



## jwin880 (Nov 15, 2017)

Wow
I've just got two mails.

First one is nomination from Qld.
Second one is invitation from DOHA.

Health examination will be next.
Good luck to everyone...


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Wow
> I've just got two mails.
> 
> First one is nomination from Qld.
> ...


Congrats Mate.. by the way when did you LOG ur EOI and recv invitation.
job code

Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## jwin880 (Nov 15, 2017)

Itik1983 said:


> Congrats Mate.. by the way when did you LOG ur EOI and recv invitation.
> job code
> 
> Thanks for sharing mate


Thank you.
EOI - 27/July
Pre invitation - 30/Aug
Lodging document - 30/Aug
invitation - 6/Sep


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Thank you.
> EOI - 27/July
> Pre invitation - 30/Aug
> Lodging document - 30/Aug
> invitation - 6/Sep


Thanks Mate appreciated.
Goodluck for your Grants


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Should we have to get a valuation for motor vehicle as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


No just fill the price of motor vehicle and attached the Registeration Certificate

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

erjaspal75 said:


> No just fill the price of motor vehicle and attached the Registeration Certificate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Wow
> I've just got two mails.
> 
> First one is nomination from Qld.
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Congratulations


did you receive preinvite today?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> did you receive preinvite today?


 No. Not yet


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> No. Not yet


i am also eagerly waiting for your pre-invi... any update from someone whos EOI was on 2nd?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> i am also eagerly waiting for your pre-invi... any update from someone whos EOI was on 2nd?



I have heard that one person has received a pre-invitation on 04.09.18 and his EOI was dated 02.08.18. However, I don't know this guy personally. So, I'm not sure about this information.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> No. Not yet


Hopefully this week mate....tomorrow friday hopefully you will receive.
I guess BSMQ is busy for nomination once they clear all July they will start August batch..and hoping they will fast track sending invitations.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Mates,

Kindly find below the discussion that was held with Jodie regarding multiple EOIs for QLD

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Ms. Jodie,

I would like to thank you for your quick response and your continuous support.

I know that BSMQ is currently issuing pre-invitations for those who have submitted their EOIs on 02.08.18. As for me, the date of effect for my EOI 190 is 02.08.18 (Ref. No. xxxxxx). So, I am expecting a pre-invitation soon.

However, I have submitted another EOI 489 on 18.08.18 (Ref. No. xxxxx). So, I am suspicious that this EOI 489 may affect or delay the pre-invitation for EOI 190.

I am looking forward to receiving a positive feedback from your side.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HI Mina

You can update the first EOI and select the 489 and the 190 together and withdraw the 2nd one lodged. That means that we then can invite you for whichever visa you best meet requirements for with the next few days otherwise if you don’t meet 190 requirements you will have to wait possibly another 4 weeks until we get the new EOI.

Regards

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Jodie,

Could you please cancel the 489 EOI from your system and proceed with the pre-invitation of 190 EOI???

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Mina

You need to withdraw the 489 EOI from SkillSelect. Make sure that you add the 489 to your existing EOI so that we can assess you against both options

Regards


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I have heard that one person has received a pre-invitation on 04.09.18 and his EOI was dated 02.08.18. However, I don't know this guy personally. So, I'm not sure about this information.


Hi Mina, For Queensland, you have created new EOI on 04-Aug or you have updated any EOI you created earlier.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Kindly find below the discussion that was held with Jodie regarding multiple EOIs for QLD
> 
> ...


Ow...this is why you Got the delay mate...I guess you follow what she said so that you will receive the Invites mate. Looking forward for your invite mate.

cheers


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> Hi Mina, For Queensland, you have created new EOI on 04-Aug or you have updated any EOI you created earlier.



I have created new EOI for 489 Visa on 18.08.18 and my original EOI for 190 Visa was submitted on 02.08.18


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I have created new EOI for 489 Visa on 18.08.18 and my original EOI for 190 Visa was submitted on 02.08.18


But You created new EOI on 02 Aug as well? Because if you have created your EOI for any other state on some previous date before 02-Aug and just updated the same on 02-Aug for Queensland than it will not be available in their system.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> But You created new EOI on 02 Aug as well? Because if you have created your EOI for any other state on some previous date before 02-Aug and just updated the same on 02-Aug for Queensland than it will not be available in their system.


I guess the issue here is that he created two EOI in one state QLD with different visa 190 and 489, instead of creating one EOI and just clicking the BOX of 489 and 190.

THerefore BSMQ inform him to withdraw one EOI 489 so that he will receive invites in few days rather than waiting for 4 weeks. as per email.

Cheers


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> I guess the issue here is that he created two EOI in one state QLD with different visa 190 and 489, instead of creating one EOI and just clicking the BOX of 489 and 190.
> 
> THerefore BSMQ inform him to withdraw one EOI 489 so that he will receive invites in few days rather than waiting for 4 weeks. as per email.
> 
> Cheers



Guys,

Stage 1: Creating one EOI 190 @ 02.08.18
Stage 2: Creating a NEW EOI 489 @18.08.18...... New EOI not updating the old one.

BSMQ's recommendation:

Stage 1: Withdrawing the new EOI 489.
Stage 2: Modifying the old EOI 190 and add/tick for the 489 option (i.e. One EOI to include both visas 489 and 190).


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> I guess the issue here is that he created two EOI in one state QLD with different visa 190 and 489, instead of creating one EOI and just clicking the BOX of 489 and 190.
> 
> THerefore BSMQ inform him to withdraw one EOI 489 so that he will receive invites in few days rather than waiting for 4 weeks. as per email.
> 
> Cheers


In actual there should not be issue when you submit two EOIs. As per skill select, you can issue as much EOI as you want. As two EOIs Mina issued have different numbers so should not be a problem for his 190 EOI. What Jodie said in correspondence i believe is that if he has intention to submit EOI for 489 for Queensland as well, he should combined it with 190 to save time.


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Stage 1: Creating one EOI 190 @ 02.08.18
> Stage 2: Creating a NEW EOI 489 @18.08.18...... New EOI not updating the old one.
> ...


I will not recommend you to tick 489. As you qualify for 190, why you want to include 489 and give them chance to think for you in 489 as well.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Stage 1: Creating one EOI 190 @ 02.08.18
> Stage 2: Creating a NEW EOI 489 @18.08.18...... New EOI not updating the old one.
> ...


I think this would be fine if you choose stage 2. and hopefully you will get invites 2orrow

Cheers mate


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> I will not recommend you to tick 489. As you qualify for 190, why you want to include 489 and give them chance to think for you in 489 as well.


Exactly. I did not follow Jodie's recommendations. I have withdrawn my EOI 489 AND THAT'S IT.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Kindly find below the discussion that was held with Jodie regarding multiple EOIs for QLD
> 
> ...


I think you should not mention 489 at the first place. However, you can tell them that asking for your 190 EOI and you have no problem waiting few more days until they assess your 489 if your 190 EOI was not successful, as you can clearly mention that your first preference is 190. and insist them to reply regarding your 190 only


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I think you should not mention 489 at the first place. However, you can tell them that asking for your 190 EOI and you have no problem waiting few more days until they assess your 489 if your 190 EOI was not successful, as you can clearly mention that your first preference is 190. and insist them to reply regarding your 190 only


absolutely mate thats the best option... and in the first place he should not Create EOI for 489, now it is a mess for the CO, although it can be update, Therefore retain you 190 EOI, and should be fine.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Exactly. I did not follow Jodie's recommendations. I have withdrawn my EOI 489 AND THAT'S IT.


Nice move...Best option... just wait for couple of days.

Cheers mate


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Exactly. I did not follow Jodie's recommendations. I have withdrawn my EOI 489 AND THAT'S IT.


dont stop here.. inform jodie that you have withdrawn the 489 and you have only one EOI for 190 DOE 2nd Aug.. and ask the status now.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> dont stop here.. inform jodie that you have withdrawn the 489 and you have only one EOI for 190 DOE 2nd Aug.. and ask the status now.



I have already communicated with Judie and with BSMQ regarding my EOI.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I have already communicated with Judie and with BSMQ regarding my EOI.


hopefully you will get invite soon mate


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi all,
My friend who submitted his EOI on 7th August got invited today. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> Hi all,
> My friend who submitted his EOI on 7th August got invited today. Good luck to all of you.


what was his job code?


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I have already communicated with Judie and with BSMQ regarding my EOI.


Any good news Mina? Hope you already got the invitation


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Guys, all of you are going to be getting your pre-invites very soon! Start gathering our documents fast. Especially the proof of funds and the written commitment letter


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

engrnabeel said:


> what was his job code?


Electronic engineer


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

This is a snapshot of the document portal from my case 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> This is a snapshot of the document portal from my case
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Thanks for the information mate...I guess QLD is moving ahead of the schedule now a days... I'm looking forward 2 more weeks...


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

*How to delete thread*

Dear Brother,

I have mistakenly created one thread and started communicating with other expats, but i want to delete the same.
Is it possible to do it ?

Regards
PK


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> Hi all,
> My friend who submitted his EOI on 7th August got invited today. Good luck to all of you.


Wow congrats.... What about Mina... 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Wow congrats.... What about Mina...
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


I guess Mina busy sending his form? .. wish his EOI log Q will be same and he get invite soon.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Wow congrats.... What about Mina...
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Mate next week you will recv invites...be ready

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Mate next week you will recv invites...be ready
> 
> Cheers


I don't know.... What will happen

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I don't know.... What will happen
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Just pray mate..as long as your EOI is OK,, there should no delay. 
Aslong as QLD is Open...things will be fine


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I don't know.... What will happen
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Don't worry.now it still at the early time of this financial year, you will get your invitation.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> Don't worry.now it still at the early time of this financial year, you will get your invitation.


I am worried because I am waiting for long... almost 1 year for a pre invite 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

It seems Mina did not get invite today as well. I wonder what is the issue?


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> beyond1028 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry.now it still at the early time of this financial year, you will get your invitation.
> ...


 You had mentioned that you had applied earlier and was waiting for invite... So for QLD EOI have you used the earlier EOI no or have you created a new EOI..


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

I want to know if I can value my wife’s property? Her mother gifted her a house and it’s in our married name... is that ok to use for proof of asset? Also who has values their property before? Want to know what’s expected to be in on the document


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

engrnabeel said:


> It seems Mina did not get invite today as well. I wonder what is the issue?


Last time he has small issue in his EOI he update...it maybe have few more days delays due to his EOI's update. I think he will receive invite next week.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Kemmie said:


> I want to know if I can value my wife’s property? Her mother gifted her a house and it’s in our married name... is that ok to use for proof of asset? Also who has values their property before? Want to know what’s expected to be in on the document


if it is include in your name in the property then you can list it. But you need to have Property assessment Market value in your local state to show how much the value of your property. Then you need to convert into AUD ...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Kemmie said:


> I want to know if I can value my wife’s property? Her mother gifted her a house and it’s in our married name... is that ok to use for proof of asset? Also who has values their property before? Want to know what’s expected to be in on the document




You can show that without any problem as long as it is in either your name or your wife’s name.


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> You can show that without any problem as long as it is in either your name or your wife’s name.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Hi abhishek
I have a issue while creating a HAP I'd.
There is no option available for 190 visa. Only option available for 189.
Can you help me how to generate HAP I'd 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

smitha95 said:


> You had mentioned that you had applied earlier and was waiting for invite... So for QLD EOI have you used the earlier EOI no or have you created a new EOI..


earlier i was waiting for NSW.. for QLD it is a new one.


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

Thank you so much


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Any update today?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi mates,

Sorry for my late reply. Regarding my situation, the current status is that I have not received any pre-invitation yet. Judie insisted to 1) Delete the EOI 489 2) Update the EOI 190 adding the 489 option inside it. I complied with her first requirement and I withdrew the EOI 489. However, I did not comply with her second requirement and I informed her that I am not interested anymore in Visa 489. Actually, I don't want to comply with this requirement because it may end up with a decision from BSMQ to award me Visa 489 instead of 190.

So, This is the latest discussion with Judie that was held on 06.09.18.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Ms. Jodie,

First of all, let me apologize for disturbing you and sending several emails to your inbox.

Currently, I have ONLY ONE EOI in the skill select system for Visa 190 ONLY dated 02.08.18 (Ref. No. XXXXXXX). I am not interested anymore in Visa 489. 

I am looking forward to receiving the pre-invitation soon. I know that BSMQ has already reached the date of 02.08.18.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HI Mina

We will make the decision on which visa you best meet the requirement for. If you delete the 489 and you do not meet the requirements for the 190 then you miss out entirely and will have to lodge a brand new EOI and go to the bottom of the queue.

Regards

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Ms.Judie,

I have already fulfilled the requirements of BSMQ for Visa 190 regarding my occupation (Mechanical Engineer 233512). 

1) I already have 10 years of experience. Experience Certificates are ready and can be provided.
2) I am already registered in the BPEQ. A print-out of the registration can be provided.
3) Bank account balance is ready.
4) The commitment letter is ready. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, I am still waiting for BSMQ's decision. However, I have been informed that one applicant has received a pre-invitation and his EOI was submitted on 10.08.18 (Mechanical Engineer).


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Sorry for my late reply. Regarding my situation, the current status is that I have not received any pre-invitation yet. Judie insisted to 1) Delete the EOI 489 2) Update the EOI 190 adding the 489 option inside it. I complied with her first requirement and I withdrew the EOI 489. However, I did not comply with her second requirement and I informed her that I am not interested anymore in Visa 489. Actually, I don't want to comply with this requirement because it may end up with a decision from BSMQ to award me Visa 489 instead of 190.
> 
> ...


I thought may be quota of mechanical engineers are finished thats why Jodie is insisting you to lodge 489 but you are saying that some mechanical engineer you know got invitation who lodged EOI on 10 Aug?


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Sorry for my late reply. Regarding my situation, the current status is that I have not received any pre-invitation yet. Judie insisted to 1) Delete the EOI 489 2) Update the EOI 190 adding the 489 option inside it. I complied with her first requirement and I withdrew the EOI 489. However, I did not comply with her second requirement and I informed her that I am not interested anymore in Visa 489. Actually, I don't want to comply with this requirement because it may end up with a decision from BSMQ to award me Visa 489 instead of 190.
> 
> ...


Man, a kind advice, dont argue with Jodie, she is also my CO and far from soft. Do what she suggests.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Man, a kind advice, dont argue with Jodie, she is also my CO and far from soft. Do what she suggests.



It's not a matter of arguing. But, why shall I accept Visa 489 if I am eligible for Visa 190? If I complied with her requirement, I may be stuck with 489 for 2 years in a regional area without Center link or even health insurance. Moreover, my current company has a branch in Brisbane. So, If BSMQ awarded me 489, I may lose a prospective employment opportunity.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> It's not a matter of arguing. But, why shall I accept Visa 489 if I am eligible for Visa 190? If I complied with her requirement, I may be stuck with 489 for 2 years in a regional area without Center link or even health insurance. Moreover, my current company has a branch in Brisbane. So, If BSMQ awarded me 489, I may lose a prospective employment opportunity.


I agree with you Mina, if they said your EOI was unsuccessfull then ask them for the reason. also after that i suggest you create a fresh EOI for 190.

Was the person you are refering to of EOI on 10th, on 190 category? or different pathway?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

engrnabeel said:


> I thought may be quota of mechanical engineers are finished thats why Jodie is insisting you to lodge 489 but you are saying that some mechanical engineer you know got invitation who lodged EOI on 10 Aug?


Mate if your thought is correct they should announce that Mechanical Engineer is no longer accepting visa 190 nomination. At the present stage all occupation is open in BSMQ as per there website dont include Engineering technologist.

This situation is only about what type of Visa option BSMQ will be given to him is not about if close or open. 

Cheers


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> It's not a matter of arguing. But, why shall I accept Visa 489 if I am eligible for Visa 190? If I complied with her requirement, I may be stuck with 489 for 2 years in a regional area without Center link or even health insurance. Moreover, my current company has a branch in Brisbane. So, If BSMQ awarded me 489, I may lose a prospective employment opportunity.


Dont worry, you will get your invitation as long as you are eligible, just don't argue with her, doing you no good, right?


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> engrnabeel said:
> 
> 
> > I thought may be quota of mechanical engineers are finished thats why Jodie is insisting you to lodge 489 but you are saying that some mechanical engineer you know got invitation who lodged EOI on 10 Aug?
> ...


I believe they dont mention individually once a quota is finished for any discipline but they update the skilled occupation list after certain time.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> It's not a matter of arguing. But, why shall I accept Visa 489 if I am eligible for Visa 190? If I complied with her requirement, I may be stuck with 489 for 2 years in a regional area without Center link or even health insurance. Moreover, my current company has a branch in Brisbane. So, If BSMQ awarded me 489, I may lose a prospective employment opportunity.


This is bit complicated issues but hopefully you will sort out mate and hoping you will receive invite soon. Jus folo your own thoughts what is best for your applications.
Goodluck mate.


cheers


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Any update today?


See link
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-registration-ea-engineers-190-ss-qld-18.html


This guys receive invitation from QLD, he think is clever enough log EOI without RPEQ. Not even schedule of NER interview. Now he have headache.

Cheers


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> See link
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-registration-ea-engineers-190-ss-qld-18.html
> 
> 
> ...


Really? BSMQ specifically states RPEQ must be done prior to EOI, he'd better let this invitation pass and wait for another round.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Really? BSMQ specifically states RPEQ must be done prior to EOI, he'd better let this invitation pass and wait for another round.


Yup mate, I have no idea what is this guy thinking of. Hopefully he will manage, but the thing is the he dont have enough time to process RPEQ since only 14days.

Some applicant think that they are intelligent than the State they are applying which good,but it will pay a big price of delay and Que back again..


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Yup mate, I have no idea what is this guy thinking of. Hopefully he will manage, but the thing is the he dont have enough time to process RPEQ since only 14days.
> 
> Some applicant think that they are intelligent than the State they are applying which good,but it will pay a big price of delay and Que back again..


Even he managed to get RPEQ done in 14 days, he is still in trouble.
Because BSMQ require:
Please note: you must obtain a valid Skills Assessment (mandatory) and registration (where applicable) prior to *lodging your EOI*.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Even he managed to get RPEQ done in 14 days, he is still in trouble.
> Because BSMQ require:
> Please note: you must obtain a valid Skills Assessment (mandatory) and registration (where applicable) prior to *lodging your EOI*.


even i could see my registration done on 10th on their site, i waited for the formal letter and filed EOI on 14th.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Even he managed to get RPEQ done in 14 days, he is still in trouble.
> Because BSMQ require:
> Please note: you must obtain a valid Skills Assessment (mandatory) and registration (where applicable) prior to *lodging your EOI*.


My opinion he can't able to manage because he does not NER letter, if he receive NER then it will not be a problem you log your EOI, since skills assessment mention in BSMQ.

What is important that he has the assessment at this stage. If he request for extension I believe 100% BSMQ will disagree.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Even he managed to get RPEQ done in 14 days, he is still in trouble.
> Because BSMQ require:
> Please note: you must obtain a valid Skills Assessment (mandatory) and registration (where applicable) prior to *lodging your EOI*.


Please note: you must obtain a valid Skills Assessment (mandatory) and registration (where applicable) prior to lodging your EOI. 

This note clearly mention by BSMQ so that the time they given invites will not be wasted and it ease on there part. Because some applicant try to have reasoning method to extend then they will be in rejection.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Dont worry, you will get your invitation as long as you are eligible, just don't argue with her, doing you no good, right?



For sure I am not going to argue with her...... By the end, she is a case officer and I am just an applicant.

However, I am going to call her tomorrow early morning mentioning that one candidate has received his pre-invitation and his EOI is dated 10.08.18 while I received nothing and my EOI is dated 02.08.18. 

The good thing that I have the full name and EOI Ref. No. for this guy and I asked his permission to use his name and EOI Ref. No. While I am calling Judie and he accepted.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> For sure I am not going to argue with her...... By the end, she is a case officer and I am just an applicant.
> 
> However, I am going to call her tomorrow early morning mentioning that one candidate has received his pre-invitation and his EOI is dated 10.08.18 while I received nothing and my EOI is dated 02.08.18.
> 
> The good thing that I have the full name and EOI Ref. No. for this guy and I asked his permission to use his name and EOI Ref. No. While I am calling Judie and he accepted.


great... thats a wise step. i believe you have Jodie's no.... please post the outcome... i wish for your pre-invite. I also believe you qualify in every respect for 190 and they must consider you. Have you checked whether your 190 EOI date of effect has changed or not. I f changed then you also ask that whether they consider EOI date of effect or date of submission.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> For sure I am not going to argue with her...... By the end, she is a case officer and I am just an applicant.
> 
> However, I am going to call her tomorrow early morning mentioning that one candidate has received his pre-invitation and his EOI is dated 10.08.18 while I received nothing and my EOI is dated 02.08.18.
> 
> The good thing that I have the full name and EOI Ref. No. for this guy and I asked his permission to use his name and EOI Ref. No. While I am calling Judie and he accepted.


Have you called her before?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

rajhan said:


> Have you called her before?



Yup


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> great... thats a wise step. i believe you have Jodie's no.... please post the outcome... i wish for your pre-invite. I also believe you qualify in every respect for 190 and they must consider you. Have you checked whether your 190 EOI date of effect has changed or not. I f changed then you also ask that whether they consider EOI date of effect or date of submission.


I have just checked my EOI and I found that the EOI Date of Effect has not been changed. It is 02.08.18 as it is.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

engrnabeel said:


> I believe they dont mention individually once a quota is finished for any discipline but they update the skilled occupation list after certain time.


They will mention each profession which is close or open. I you dont believe that is your personal judgement. For me i based my thoughts and facts from BSMQ website and not gossip or hearsay.

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I have just checked my EOI and I found that the EOI Date of Effect has not been changed. It is 02.08.18 as it is.


Hey mate, have you called her? what is the status of your EOI now?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hey mate, have you called her? what is the status of your EOI now?



I sent her an email. Also, I copied the context of the mail and sent it through the website of BSMQ (which has been responded by Jodie later on). Moreover, I called the telephone number mentioned in BSMQ website and again Jodie responded to the call.

Her replies were:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HI Mina

You may receive an invitation this week

Regards

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Mina

We will be in touch when we start assessing your EOI

Regards


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I sent her an email. Also, I copied the context of the mail and sent it through the website of BSMQ (which has been responded by Jodie later on). Moreover, I called the telephone number mentioned in BSMQ website and again Jodie responded to the call.
> 
> Her replies were:
> 
> ...


thats great.. eventually you had messedup and now you'll earn your invitation.. :clap2: good luck buddy... 
any idea which date they are processing now?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I sent her an email. Also, I copied the context of the mail and sent it through the website of BSMQ (which has been responded by Jodie later on). Moreover, I called the telephone number mentioned in BSMQ website and again Jodie responded to the call.
> 
> Her replies were:
> 
> ...


That's good. After doing so much follow up finally they agree to send you invitation 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I sent her an email. Also, I copied the context of the mail and sent it through the website of BSMQ (which has been responded by Jodie later on). Moreover, I called the telephone number mentioned in BSMQ website and again Jodie responded to the call.
> 
> Her replies were:
> 
> ...


Good Job mate..atleast things have a positive light at the present time, hopefully you will receive invite mates..

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

anybody knows which dated EOI they are processing now? anybody received any pre-invitation after 10th Aug EOI?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> anybody knows which dated EOI they are processing now? anybody received any pre-invitation after 10th Aug EOI?


Hopefully you and Mina mate will receive invite this week.

Cheers


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> thats great.. eventually you had messedup and now you'll earn your invitation.. :clap2: good luck buddy...
> any idea which date they are processing now?



Unfortunately I have no idea.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Unfortunately I have no idea.


Hi Mina... Just now got to know someone got pre invite today and his EOI was on 27th July...

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I have just checked my EOI and I found that the EOI Date of Effect has not been changed. It is 02.08.18 as it is.


They processed cases by DOE. I can comfirm this as l was invited by DOE after l made update on my EOI.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> They processed cases by DOE. I can comfirm this as l was invited by DOE after l made update on my EOI.


sounds good mate.. hopefully they will invite all august applicant.

Cheers


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> For sure I am not going to argue with her...... By the end, she is a case officer and I am just an applicant.
> 
> However, I am going to call her tomorrow early morning mentioning that one candidate has received his pre-invitation and his EOI is dated 10.08.18 while I received nothing and my EOI is dated 02.08.18.
> 
> The good thing that I have the full name and EOI Ref. No. for this guy and I asked his permission to use his name and EOI Ref. No. While I am calling Judie and he accepted.


Some days out of this forum. I thought you were already invited just the day after I got one.. sorry for your situation. But you meet their criteria for 190, you will definitely get your invitation afterall. Keep communicate with Jodie, softly, as she seems not so friendly.. good luck!


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi Mina... Just now got to know someone got pre invite today and his EOI was on 27th July...
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Hi mate... as per Mina previous post... he said last pre-invite was 10th of August...
more or less they will invite this week application EOI August-11 to August 15.

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate... as per Mina previous post... he said last pre-invite was 10th of August...
> more or less they will invite this week application EOI August-11 to August 15.
> 
> Cheers


hey dear any news from your contacts??


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> hey dear any news from your contacts??


Hi mate at the present time no further information... but mostly BSMQ send invites on Friday and Saturday, Therefore be prepared mate once you receive.. 

Cheers


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi mates,

One of my friends has sent an email to Jodie asking her about his pre-invitation. This is a brief of what she has said:

1) QLD has two assessors with different assessing dates. This may be the reason why one candidate has received a pre-invitation and the other received nothing.

2) One assessor is ahead of the other in terms of date.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> One of my friends has sent an email to Jodie asking her about his pre-invitation. This is a brief of what she has said:
> 
> ...


OMG... we can not predict at all...


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> One of my friends has sent an email to Jodie asking her about his pre-invitation. This is a brief of what she has said:
> 
> ...


what is meant by "QLD has two assessors *with different assessing dates*"


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> what is meant by "QLD has two assessors *with different assessing dates*"



Meaning that they are following the "First Come First Served" rule based on the assessor's personal assessing date for EOIs........ Not based on the QLD assessing date (i.e. We can find one applicant whose EOI is dated 10.08.18 has been invited while another applicant whose EOI is dated 01.08.18 has not been invited yet).


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Meaning that they are following the "First Come First Served" rule based on the assessor's personal assessing date for EOIs........ Not based on the QLD assessing date (i.e. We can find one applicant whose EOI is dated 10.08.18 has been invited while another applicant whose EOI is dated 01.08.18 has not been invited yet).


ok that means if they close the job or the quota finished then whos EOI on 2nd will not get a chance but someone who filed EOi latter already invited (i am just imagine the situation) which is not fair at all


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> ok that means if they close the job or the quota finished then whos EOI on 2nd will not get a chance but someone who filed EOi latter already invited (i am just imagine the situation) which is not fair at all


Unfortunately, this is the current situation.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Unfortunately, this is the current situation.


Hopefully within this week we will have positive result...

Cheers relax and most important pray.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

on the tracker today there is one entry just few hours ago whos eoi was on 7th.. still didnt got pre invite.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> on the tracker today there is one entry just few hours ago whos eoi was on 7th.. still didnt got pre invite.


Hi Mate 

In some instance they will not update on tracker.. therefore we cant really on this Immi tracker. we need to wait the 34 to 36 days to receive the Invite then after invite need to wait 2 weeks for state nomination.

Cheers Mate


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> on the tracker today there is one entry just few hours ago whos eoi was on 7th.. still didnt got pre invite.



On the other hand, a candidate on the tracker has received his pre-invitation on 04.09.18 and his EOI was dated 02.08.18 (Same date of my EOI).

The conclusion....... QLD's processing strategy is UNKNOWN to us and it seems that it does not follow any practical methodology.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> On the other hand, a candidate on the tracker has received his pre-invitation on 04.09.18 and his EOI was dated 02.08.18 (Same date of my EOI).
> 
> The conclusion....... QLD's processing strategy is UNKNOWN to us and it seems that it does not follow any practical methodology.


We need to be patient mate..hopefully within this week or next week we will get invites..
cheers..we just need to trust the process.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> We need to be patient mate..hopefully within this week or next week we will get invites..
> cheers..we just need to trust the process.


I have latest news my Friend of mine Construction Manager receive his Nomination today 12th Sept. His invitation is 28th of Aug. and EOI 3rd july visa489


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> I have latest news my Friend of mine Construction Manager receive his Nomination today 12th Sept. His invitation is 28th of Aug. and EOI 3rd july visa489


From my knowledge, BSMQ processed the pre-invitation document within one week since July, as per my friend, his application was approved at the 5th day.( pre-invite on 30th August, approved on 5th Sep).. but seems BSMQ slowing down their work speed, my application on 4th sep still under assessment..


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> From my knowledge, BSMQ processed the pre-invitation document within one week since July, as per my friend, his application was approved at the 5th day.( pre-invite on 30th August, approved on 5th Sep).. but seems BSMQ slowing down their work speed, my application on 4th sep still under assessment..


They only have two assessor who work with invitations and nominations therefore the time frame is bit long and the volume of applicant in August is huge as well as in September. In my opinion they will nominate all July application those qualified and clear and then work with august applications... patient is a virtue...

Cheers mate


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> They only have two assessor who work with invitations and nominations therefore the time frame is bit long and the volume of applicant in August is huge as well as in September. In my opinion they will nominate all July application those qualified and clear and then work with august applications... patient is a virtue...
> 
> Cheers mate


yeah, patient is a virtue.. we all have to be patient:juggle: wish everyone acheive goals soon~~


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> on the tracker today there is one entry just few hours ago whos eoi was on 7th.. still didnt got pre invite.


Have you receive he invite from QLD mate..
cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Have you receive he invite from QLD mate..
> cheers


No dear... Anyone you know who got pre invite recently? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> On the other hand, a candidate on the tracker has received his pre-invitation on 04.09.18 and his EOI was dated 02.08.18 (Same date of my EOI).
> 
> The conclusion....... QLD's processing strategy is UNKNOWN to us and it seems that it does not follow any practical methodology.


Hey any update from your side? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> No dear... Anyone you know who got pre invite recently?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


No mate.. some of my friend EOI is Aug 20 and forward...
but I have mentioned earlier that one of them get nominated within 2 weeks time frame after invitations.

Your EOI is Aug-12 seem your close to invitations mate... either saturday or next week Tuesday



Cheers


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hey any update from your side?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


I guess Mina receive invite and preparaing some documents... to submit...:clap2::clap2:

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> No mate.. some of my friend EOI is Aug 20 and forward...
> but I have mentioned earlier that one of them get nominated within 2 weeks time frame after invitations.
> 
> Your EOI is Aug-12 seem your close to invitations mate... either saturday or next week Tuesday
> ...


No dear my EOI was on 14th and Saturday they are off so hope for next week... 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> No dear my EOI was on 14th and Saturday they are off so hope for next week...
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


Ah...thats great...hopefully next week thursday or friday mostly they send invites.

Cheers mate enjoy the weekend Pray


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> I guess Mina receive invite and preparaing some documents... to submit...:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Cheers



Unfortunately No. I am still waiting for the pre-invitation.

I called BSMQ yesterday and they informed me that the pre-invitation should be sent to me either yesterday (which did not happen) or early next week. So, I am still waiting.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Unfortunately No. I am still waiting for the pre-invitation.
> 
> I called BSMQ yesterday and they informed me that the pre-invitation should be sent to me either yesterday (which did not happen) or early next week. So, I am still waiting.


Looks good mates....hopefully monday or tueday you will receive

Cheers mate


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi mates,

Finally, I have received my (Invitation to Apply) after 1.5 months from submitting my EOI. Actually, I am preparing myself to submit my documents after 13 days because I need to extend the lodgement duration period.

Best of luck for all of you guys and many thanks for your continuous support.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Finally, I have received my (Invitation to Apply) after 1.5 months from submitting my EOI. Actually, I am preparing myself to submit my documents after 13 days because I need to extend the lodgement duration period.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you guys and many thanks for your continuous support.


Many congrats... lucky you... i am still waiting...


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Many congrats... lucky you... i am still waiting...



I think you have to wait some more time. One of my friends whose EOI dated 06.08.18 has received nothing until now.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> I think you have to wait some more time. One of my friends whose EOI dated 06.08.18 has received nothing until now.


ya i guess so... when ever your that friend get preinvite please inform us here....
another thing are you 100% sure that your friend whos EOI was on 10th got pre invite..?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> ya i guess so... when ever your that friend get preinvite please inform us here....
> another thing are you 100% sure that your friend whos EOI was on 10th got pre invite..?



For sure I am going to tell you once my friend receives his pre-invitation.

Regarding the other friend whose EOI is dated 10.08.18, I am 100% sure from that.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> For sure I am going to tell you once my friend receives his pre-invitation.
> 
> Regarding the other friend whose EOI is dated 10.08.18, I am 100% sure from that.


thanks Mina... for any update dont forget to post here.. best of luck


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> thanks Mina... for any update dont forget to post here.. best of luck


You are welcomed, brother.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Finally, I have received my (Invitation to Apply) after 1.5 months from submitting my EOI. Actually, I am preparing myself to submit my documents after 13 days because I need to extend the lodgement duration period.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you guys and many thanks for your continuous support.


Congrats dear

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Finally, I have received my (Invitation to Apply) after 1.5 months from submitting my EOI. Actually, I am preparing myself to submit my documents after 13 days because I need to extend the lodgement duration period.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you guys and many thanks for your continuous support.


Congrats Mina........Cheers.....

Goodluck for nominations


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> ya i guess so... when ever your that friend get preinvite please inform us here....
> another thing are you 100% sure that your friend whos EOI was on 10th got pre invite..?


Tick tak tick tak... i guess you will receive invitations next week mate...

One of my friend has been informed by BSMQ after his query that as per their response they processing the EOI for the 1st week of August 2018..


Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Tick tak tick tak... i guess you will receive invitations next week mate...
> 
> One of my friend has been informed by BSMQ after his query that as per their response they processing the EOI for the 1st week of August 2018..
> 
> ...


when they responded? today?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> when they responded? today?


Yes mate... my friend message me in whatsapp...

THerefore.. need to have another extra 1 week mostly end of September we will receive..

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Yes mate... my friend message me in whatsapp...
> 
> THerefore.. need to have another extra 1 week mostly end of September we will receive..
> 
> Cheers


when is your fried's EOI dated?


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Guys, today I got the NER outcome. 
That email had following attachments;
Code of ethics.
Confirmation letter.

However, emails says registration is depends on the availability of pii insurance with in march next year.

What is the letter I should send to BPEQ, is it this confirmation letter or something in my portal.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Guys, today I got the NER outcome.
> That email had following attachments;
> Code of ethics.
> Confirmation letter.
> ...


There should be a link to download the request letter to BPEQ

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

skrp2000in said:


> There should be a link to download the request letter to BPEQ
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


There is a link stating, click here to get the letter. But it has nothing to download.
And assessment now changed to provide pii declaration.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> There is a link stating, click here to get the letter. But it has nothing to download.
> And assessment now changed to provide pii declaration.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


dont worry.. try for some more time say after 2 hrs... if not able to download.. then write to them that the letter for BPEQ is missing.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> when is your fried's EOI dated?


He's EOI if Im not mistake is 20th of Aug. or 12th ..cant remember.

Cheers


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

skrp2000in said:


> dont worry.. try for some more time say after 2 hrs... if not able to download.. then write to them that the letter for BPEQ is missing.


Thanks dear.
Will check after few hours.

Thank you very much.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> There is a link stating, click here to get the letter. But it has nothing to download.
> And assessment now changed to provide pii declaration.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Try to refresh there should be an error.. Try tommorow the link will be working, if not send email to EA or the assesor and inform your issues to download the letter.

Hope it helps.

Cheers


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Itik1983 said:


> Try to refresh there should be an error.. Try tommorow the link will be working, if not send email to EA or the assesor and inform your issues to download the letter.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks dear.
Big relief.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> when they responded? today?


Hi mate I just check BSMQ website... and they mentioned that they processed 2nd week of August, therefore we need to be ready...

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate I just check BSMQ website... and they mentioned that they processed 2nd week of August, therefore we need to be ready...
> 
> Cheers


wow! they updated....


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> wow! they updated....


Yup... therefore either this week or next monday since they mentioned every monday the will invite...therefore our documents would be ready once we send to them.

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Yup... therefore either this week or next monday since they mentioned every monday the will invite...therefore our documents would be ready once we send to them.
> 
> Cheers


no no no... they will invite over the week but will update the status on every monday.... so that we will not be in dark... i think they are receiving lots of quaries regarding the delay


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> no no no... they will invite over the week but will update the status on every monday.... so that we will not be in dark... i think they are receiving lots of quaries regarding the delay


Hopefully, but as per stated in the website..is a bit different meaning and approach...
check your skill select..to morrow you will receive invite... if not maybe next week mate


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> no no no... they will invite over the week but will update the status on every monday.... so that we will not be in dark... i think they are receiving lots of quaries regarding the delay


BSMQ Update to QSOL
17 September 2018
By Official BSMQ

17 September 2018
Accountant (General) (221111) will be removed from all the Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOLs) on 17 September 2018 as BSMQ has received many expressions of interest for this occupation and has filled the quota.

If you have not received an invitation by today, BSMQ is no longer able to issue any new invitations.

BSMQ may open this occupation later if the current invitees do not respond in the required time frame. If this happens, information will be posted to this page.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Congrats dear
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks bro


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Congrats Mina........Cheers.....
> 
> Goodluck for nominations



Good luck for all of you guys...... Thanks for your warm wishes


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Good luck for all of you guys...... Thanks for your warm wishes


Congratulations. Who is your Case officer?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> Congratulations. Who is your Case officer?



Chris Jia


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you all for your well wishes. I receive pre invite from QLD. Case Officer : Jodie.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

skrp2000in said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes. I receive pre invite from QLD. Case Officer : Jodie.


Congratulations mate. Best of luck.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes. I receive pre invite from QLD. Case Officer : Jodie.


Congrats Mate....see.. now your in the Nominations mode....
Awesome I told right you will receive soon...


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes. I receive pre invite from QLD. Case Officer : Jodie.


Congratulations bro

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Congrats Mate....see.. now your in the Nominations mode....
> Awesome I told right you will receive soon...


thanks dear... you get ready...


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Congratulations bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


thanks bro...


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> thanks dear... you get ready...


hopefully this week mate.... or early next week mate:fingerscrossed:


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes. I receive pre invite from QLD. Case Officer : Jodie.


 what is the date of ur EOI


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes. I receive pre invite from QLD. Case Officer : Jodie.


 congrats


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Congratulations bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thank you dear..


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

smitha95 said:


> what is the date of ur EOI


14th Aug


----------



## pretz (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi Guys, I have few doubts regarding settlement fund and statement of commitment.
How many days should we maintain balance for?
Statement of commitment : how big it should be just few sentence or essay?


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

I got pre invite today. 190 Mechanical Engineer


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Kemmie said:


> I got pre invite today. 190 Mechanical Engineer


What was your EOI date? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

65+5= 70 point EOI 14th August 2018
ITA 18th September 2018


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

RPEQ arrived Brisbane BSMQ 17th... waiting on registration hoping this Friday


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Kemmie said:


> 65+5= 70 point EOI 14th August 2018
> ITA 18th September 2018


Wow...congrats........


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Wow...congrats........


have you got yours?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> have you got yours?


No mate...waiting and praying..... if not 2morrow it should be next week mate...
thanks...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::amen:


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> have you got yours?


I just check my EOI status still show SUBMITTED.... tick tak tik tak mate....
clocks running now hihihi:clock:


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> I just check my EOI status still show SUBMITTED.... tick tak tik tak mate....
> clocks running now hihihi:clock:


preinvite will not be shown on the skillselect... it is submitted showing for me also.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> preinvite will not be shown on the skillselect... it is submitted showing for me also.


It means that they will send invitation to your personal email mate..
Thanks


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> It means that they will send invitation to your personal email mate..
> Thanks


Yes

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


I will try to call them next week if monday I will not receive invitations from BSMQ.

Cheers mate


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello,

I have sent my application to BPEQ and still on its way to brisbane.

1. When is the latest time I can create eoi? (Hope I should wait untill registration complete.)
2. What are the proofs for registrations, that I can used with qld application.
(Given these conditions, if it took too long to receive the registration letter and if they refuse to provide a scanned copy.)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have sent my application to BPEQ and still on its way to brisbane.
> 
> ...


You can create EOI because there is 4-6 weeks waiting time to get pre-invite after creating EOI. So till that time you will also get registration with BPEQ and shows the certificate when you received pre-invite 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have sent my application to BPEQ and still on its way to brisbane.
> 
> ...


You can submit EOI now.... seems it take 6 to 8 weeks before BSMQ check your EOI. Make sure you submit correct EOI subclass visa to avoid delays.

Cheers mate


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

erjaspal75 said:


> You can create EOI because there is 4-6 weeks waiting time to get pre-invite after creating EOI. So till that time you will also get registration with BPEQ and shows the certificate when you received pre-invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks jaspal

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Itik1983 said:


> You can submit EOI now.... seems it take 6 to 8 weeks before BSMQ check your EOI. Make sure you submit correct EOI subclass visa to avoid delays.
> 
> Cheers mate


Thanks Itik1983

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Guys what about this statement?

"Please note: you must obtain a valid Skills Assessment (mandatory) and registration (where applicable) prior to lodging your EOI"

Shiuldn't I wait untill BPEQ register me, before lodging EOI?

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Guys what about this statement?
> 
> "Please note: you must obtain a valid Skills Assessment (mandatory) and registration (where applicable) prior to lodging your EOI"
> 
> ...


Dont wory just log your EOI... what is important when u recv invite u have regsiter already.
CHeers


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Itik1983 said:


> Dont wory just log your EOI... what is important when u recv invite u have regsiter already.
> CHeers


That seems ok. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## pretz (Sep 6, 2018)

*190 qld post alumni*

anyone got invite today?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

pretz said:


> anyone got invite today?


I'm expecting today invite, but BSMQ seems busy and they have not update their website... I will try to call them 2morrow if I will not receive invites.. since as per their website they invited 2nd week August.

Have u recv?


----------



## pretz (Sep 6, 2018)

*190 qld post alumni*

No. My EOI is in aug 20


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

pretz said:


> No. My EOI is in aug 20


Ows... my EOI is 17th Aug. 

Hope fully this week we will receive invite


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

My RPEQ application delivered to BPEQ today and payment deducted.

How can I check my registration status?
How long it takes to complete the registration?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> My RPEQ application delivered to BPEQ today and payment deducted.
> 
> How can I check my registration status?
> How long it takes to complete the registration?
> ...


The next date of registration is on 5th October. Check after that. 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> The next date of registration is on 5th October. Check after that.
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


BSMQ inviting from the beginning of 3rd week of August for all EOI's

Cheers


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> BSMQ inviting from the beginning of 3rd week of August for all EOI's
> 
> Cheers


Pretty ambiguous though. 3rd-week could mean the week starting on 13th as well as 20th. This thread has been the most active thread for QLD ever and I have noticed that not many people have their EOIs after 2nd week of Aug here in this thread.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Pretty ambiguous though. 3rd-week could mean the week starting on 13th as well as 20th. This thread has been the most active thread for QLD ever and I have noticed that not many people have their EOIs after 2nd week of Aug here in this thread.


Yes... absolutely.... those who EOI in 13 to 15th AUG have been invited to apply, Therefore if your EOI's is 20th it may be 1st week of Oct you will receive invites.

When did you LOG your EOI? cheers mate


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Yes... absolutely.... those who EOI in 13 to 15th AUG have been invited to apply, Therefore if your EOI's is 20th it may be 1st week of Oct you will receive invites.
> 
> When did you LOG your EOI? cheers mate


My EOI is 28th August. I am a bit worried though because after submitting my EOI I updated a detail in my EOI, which DIDN'T update my points so my EOI date of effect is still 28th August but my EOI last submitted date is 6th Sep. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> My EOI is 28th August. I am a bit worried though because after submitting my EOI I updated a detail in my EOI, which DIDN'T update my points so my EOI date of effect is still 28th August but my EOI last submitted date is 6th Sep. Fingers crossed.


if doesnt affect your score the CO will check accordingly from when you submit EOI, but I think when you updated and last submission is on 6th Sep.. then you may receive in 2nd week Oct. thats my personal approach cheers.. hopefully you will receive early and it depends on your occupation as well


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> BSMQ inviting from the beginning of 3rd week of August for all EOI's
> 
> Cheers


did you get the invitation yet?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> did you get the invitation yet?


No mate.... Jodie inform me that they are in the first of 3rd week of August, I call them yesterday...hopefully this week coming...seems they looking on onshore applicants now a days... She mention also they have not reach on 17th of AUG EOI.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::clock::clock: clock ticking....


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Is there any special condition to apply Queensland........my agent told me to either have a job offer or education in qld to be eligible for 190 and 489 Queensland


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Johny68 said:


> Is there any special condition to apply Queensland........my agent told me to either have a job offer or education in qld to be eligible for 190 and 489 Queensland


Mate they have different skill lists for different pathways (Alumni, Working in QLD and Offshore) Each pathway has its own set of rules and criteria. 1st step is to check your relevant pathway's list and see if your skill is on it. Check here https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/


On a side note (not saying to you Johnny). It is so frustrating that people don't check out the list and relevant requirements and just select QLD or Any. This slows down the processing. I have seen quite a few candidates who have received a pre-invite and then post on various forums about "do we need job offer?" or "do we need to be working?" .


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Bro, I haven't applied yet........I know you haven't talked about me😊


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Is there difference between occupations while inviting or just First come First served basis?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> Is there difference between occupations while inviting or just First come First served basis?


No, they are inviting on first come first serve basis.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> No, they are inviting on first come first serve basis.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hopefully they do in first come first serve basis for the EOI submission, seems until now I have not receive Invitation to apply State from BSMQ..... although they are already in the 3rd week which my EOI is 17th AUG.


----------



## pretz (Sep 6, 2018)

Anyone got invite today?


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

I know one guy whose EOI was on 17-Aug. He got pre-invitation yesterday.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> I know one guy whose EOI was on 17-Aug. He got pre-invitation yesterday.


Wow..congrats really.. can you share his job code?...that awesome god for him.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> I know one guy whose EOI was on 17-Aug. He got pre-invitation yesterday.


Can you please inform your friend if he can share the pre-invite? I will try to call BSMQ 2morrow seems is not fair that.. they invite EOI with same date log and other doz 

Cheers mate.


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Wow..congrats really.. can you share his job code?...that awesome god for him.


He is Mechanical Engineer i think.


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Can you please inform your friend if he can share the pre-invite? I will try to call BSMQ 2morrow seems is not fair that.. they invite EOI with same date log and other doz
> 
> Cheers mate.


He is not my friend but just get in touch through one website. So, i can not request for his pre invite.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> He is not my friend but just get in touch through one website. So, i can not request for his pre invite.


Hmmm if he get pre-invite yesterday sounds good to him..but I receive response email from Jodi yesterday also. Which according to them:

HI XXXX


WE have only just started the third week and will be in touch when we get to yours.



Regards





Jodie Willis

Business and Skilled Migration Queensland

Division of Trade and Investment Queensland


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hmmm if he get pre-invite yesterday sounds good to him..but I receive response email from Jodi yesterday also. Which according to them:
> 
> HI XXXX
> 
> ...


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Itik1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm if he get pre-invite yesterday sounds good to him..but I receive response email from Jodi yesterday also. Which according to them:
> ...


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Vegemite20 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not receive invites today and hoping they will, I believe they prioritize Alumnia pathway and it depends also on your job codes. If not this week.. Hopefully next week will receive..
> ...


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Itik1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, you'll get soon. Can you share that why you think they are prioritizing Alumni pathway?
> ...


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

I got Nomination yesterday...


----------



## pretz (Sep 6, 2018)

I got pre invite today. EOI on aug 20,
261313 
postgradute alumni 70+5


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

skrp2000in said:


> I got Nomination yesterday...


Congratulations! 

How many days from the preinvite?

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I got Nomination yesterday...


Congrats mate.....

I have not yet invited nor pre-invite...like floating in the skies :clock:


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> I got Nomination yesterday...




Congratulations mate.

When did you lodge your documents to BSMQ?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Congratulations mate.
> 
> When did you lodge your documents to BSMQ?


Hi Mina who is your case officer?

I call Jodi she said that my EOI is handling by another CO, I still not receive pre-invite.
seems Mechanical Engineer is handling by different CO now..my opinon.

Cheers.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi Mina who is your case officer?
> 
> I call Jodi she said that my EOI is handling by another CO, I still not receive pre-invite.
> seems Mechanical Engineer is handling by different CO now..my opinon.
> ...


My Case Officer is (Chris Jia)


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> My Case Officer is (Chris Jia)


Ows.. I guess my EOI case is with him...as per Jodi when I call this morning.
seems this CO is a bit slow the Que he they dont follow but I can't complain.

Goodluck for your nomination.

Cheersmate


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Ows.. I guess my EOI case is with him...as per Jodi when I call this morning.
> seems this CO is a bit slow the Que he they dont follow but I can't complain.
> 
> Goodluck for your nomination.
> ...


Good Luck for you too bro in your pre-invitation.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Good Luck for you too bro in your pre-invitation.


Thanks mate looking forward next week.

Cheers


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> How many days from the preinvite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


i had applied on 18th and after 8 days i got invited


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Congratulations mate.
> 
> When did you lodge your documents to BSMQ?


i had applied on 18th and after 8 days i got invited


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Thanks mate looking forward next week.
> 
> Cheers


dont worry the other CO didnt reach your date... will be receiving soon.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> dont worry the other CO didnt reach your date... will be receiving soon.


Thanks mate hopefully :fingerscrossed:


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello guys, I applied to RPEQ and they deducted the amount from my credit card today .
Shall I issue an EOI immediately?
Or wait ?


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Did anyone receive pre-invite today? On Immitracker I can see a pre-invite for yesterday with EOI 20th August.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

*Queensland Settlement Funds*

Do we need to get the bank statements verified and stamped from the bank for showing the evidence of settlement funds or can we just upload its color copy by downloading from bank's online portal?

Moreover, how does the case officer verify the bank statements?


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Do we need to get the bank statements verified and stamped from the bank for showing the evidence of settlement funds or can we just upload its color copy by downloading from bank's online portal?
> 
> Moreover, how does the case officer 9verify the bank statements?


you can get online bank statement and attach. Normally online statement have official stamp also.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

engrnabeel said:


> you can get online bank statement and attach. Normally online statement have official stamp also.


Do they call or contact the bank for verification? How long the balance should be kept in the account?

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## engrnabeel (Aug 21, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> engrnabeel said:
> 
> 
> > you can get online bank statement and attach. Normally online statement have official stamp also.
> ...


No i dont think they call bank. You can submit one month bank statement.


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

I am a Mechanical Engineer, Living in Newcastle. I need to register in NER as it is required for my employer. I am a permanent resident and member of EA. Please help me with my queries below.

1. I have 13+ years of work experience, however I have been employed in Australia only since last 6 months.
2. I can provide 50 CPD hours from my last one year.
3. However, my predominant work experience statement will be from my previous projects, those I worked in Middle east, hence my referees will be from those companies only, will that be fine.
4. If the referee (s) have changed their employer, How it shall be tackled. Will EA accept their personal email

Looking forward to your reply. Thanks.

Venkat. N


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. That is absolutely fine. The more the better 

2. You need to show 150 hours of CPD over the last 3 years. 

3. Perfectly alright

4. Yes. Personal mail should be fine. You may be asked to provide evidence that the referee was working in the same organisation as you were. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

abhishekshroff said:


> 1. That is absolutely fine. The more the better
> 
> 2. You need to show 150 hours of CPD over the last 3 years.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that mate. Can I have a sample of experience statement please. I also confused with statuary declaration form which i found in NER website. Is it mandatory...?

Venkat N.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

engrnabeel said:


> No i dont think they call bank. You can submit one month bank statement.


Thanks buddy

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Hi mate when did you receive your pre-invite? cheers


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate when did you receive your pre-invite? cheers


Not yet. I lodged eoi few days ago. 
Just preparing document.

Didn't you receive preinvite?

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Not yet. I lodged eoi few days ago.
> Just preparing document.
> 
> Didn't you receive preinvite?
> ...


They mentioned next week.because of the holiday in BSMQ...


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Any pre- invites this week? 

And does invites related to points/date/occupations?


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Bank statement- cost*



WightTotoro said:


> Any pre- invites this week?
> 
> And does invites related to points/date/occupations?


Guys, need your advise here

How much money we should show in our bank account and how long it should be in our account?

We are family of four - advise please

Regards
Prakash K


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> WightTotoro said:
> 
> 
> > Any pre- invites this week?
> ...



It can be found on somewhere in the bpeq site.

As far as I remember 40.000 AUD for family of 3.
So it shall be 45.000.

No more than 1 months.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Prakash4551 said:


> Guys, need your advise here
> 
> How much money we should show in our bank account and how long it should be in our account?
> 
> ...


Prakash, money component should be 15000aud. They are asking for balance details not detailed transaction history.
See
https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/settlement-funds-requirements/

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Prakash4551 said:


> Guys, need your advise here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its available on qld official website. You should have 15000 in cash and 15000 other sources and 5000 each applicant. So means total 45000 dollars out of which 15000 to be in cash minimum and rest showing car,house,land ,pension fund etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

masaudakhter said:


> Its available on qld official website. You should have 15000 in cash and 15000 other sources and 5000 each applicant. So means total 45000 dollars out of which 15000 to be in cash minimum and rest showing car,house,land ,pension fund etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If family of four then 50000 dollars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> Prakash4551 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, need your advise here
> ...



How can we prove rest? Declaration is enough?


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> They mentioned next week.because of the holiday in BSMQ...


Hey mate, what was your EOI date? I have seen 2 cases in immitracker receiving invites with EOI dates being 20th Aug and 21st aug.

cheer.s.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

masaudakhter said:


> Its available on qld official website. You should have 15000 in cash and 15000 other sources and 5000 each applicant. So means total 45000 dollars out of which 15000 to be in cash minimum and rest showing car,house,land ,pension fund etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Guys,

Thanks for your answers.

45000 AUD is a big money for me to show. 

When this bank statement to be submitted; at the time of filing visa i.e after invitation ?

In case of other assets, how to show the proof ?

Parents or in-laws assets can be accepted, if they give any written declaration ?

Please advise

Regards
Prakash K


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi mates,

Today I received a nomination approval (i.e. Invitation) from QLD.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Today I received a nomination approval (i.e. Invitation) from QLD.


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Today I received a nomination approval (i.e. Invitation) from QLD.


Congratulations mate.

Is lt pre invitation or final?

What is your occupation?


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

WightTotoro said:


> How can we prove rest? Declaration is enough?




Prove only for 15000 dollars. And other just declare and write amount in the form once u yet invitation from Qld


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> Congratulations mate.
> 
> Is lt pre invitation or final?
> 
> What is your occupation?


Final Invitation


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Congrats


Mina2022 said:


> Final Invitation


Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

masaudakhter said:


> WightTotoro said:
> 
> 
> > How can we prove rest? Declaration is enough?
> ...



But don't they request prove for the rest?


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> WightTotoro said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations mate.
> ...


Great !!!

Your occupation and timeline pls?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> Great !!!
> 
> Your occupation and timeline pls?


Check my signature


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Check my signature



Dear Guys,

I have applied for NER registration 2 weeks back and waiting for assessment. 

Meantime, I have gone through the BPEQ registration procedures, but i could not see about the NER registration, wherein they mentioned " evidence of assessment of competencies by an approved assessment scheme. " When i checked the approved assessment i have seen Engineers Australia is one among them.

I have already assessed with EA and have positive outcome, so can i go directly with BPEQ registration ?

My apologies for this silly doubt in this stages, had my own brooding hence thought of clarifying it.

Regards
Prakash K


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I have applied for NER registration 2 weeks back and waiting for assessment.
> 
> ...


Standard skills assessment is not the pathway they mentioned.
You have to have an skills assessment as well as register for NER.
NER is a seperate assessment.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> WightTotoro said:
> 
> 
> > Great !!!
> ...


Superb.

Very similar timeline with same occupation.
But I applied on 30 Sept. So I guess no chance for me this time... probably they will close Mech. Engineeing soon.
Good luck @ Brisbane


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Standard skills assessment is not the pathway they mentioned.
> You have to have an skills assessment as well as register for NER.
> NER is a seperate assessment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk



Dear Brother,

Thanks for your input.

Regards
Prakash K


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> Superb.
> 
> Very similar timeline with same occupation.
> But I applied on 30 Sept. So I guess no chance for me this time... probably they will close Mech. Engineeing soon.
> Good luck @ Brisbane


Dear ALL,

Where can we get the statistics of year wise invite given by QLD ? So that we can approx. predict the invite category wise.

Thanks
Prakash K


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> WightTotoro said:
> 
> 
> > Superb.
> ...



Couldn't find it anywhere...


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Today I received a nomination approval (i.e. Invitation) from QLD.


Congrats Mina....


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Today I received a nomination approval (i.e. Invitation) from QLD.


congrats dear.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> Where can we get the statistics of year wise invite given by QLD ? So that we can approx. predict the invite category wise.
> 
> ...


check here
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1377253068


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> Superb.
> 
> Very similar timeline with same occupation.
> But I applied on 30 Sept. So I guess no chance for me this time... probably they will close Mech. Engineeing soon.
> Good luck @ Brisbane


Don't lose hope brother.

I have been informed byBSMQ two weeks back that they still require more mechanical engineers. So, maybe they will keep the job for more time.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Congrats Mina....


Thanks, mate.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> congrats dear.


Thanks a lot, brother.


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> WightTotoro said:
> 
> 
> > Superb.
> ...


Fingers crossed, 
Brisbane has much opportunity for us.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> check here
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1377253068


Thanks brother, detailed information.

Kudos for the creator.

Regards
PK


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello everyone.
A simple question. I lodged my EOI on 30th September but registration seems 5th October.

My friend send me this which QLD send him:

"You will not receive an invitation if you don’t have the registration at time of lodging the EOI.

So if you have lodged already, you won’t hear form us and you should by right to withdraw.

Withdraw by emailing me your EOI number.

And you need to relodge once you have the registration in hand."

So shall I withdraw and re-apply?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> Hello everyone.
> A simple question. I lodged my EOI on 30th September but registration seems 5th October.
> 
> My friend send me this which QLD send him:
> ...


No Need to withdraw.
Actually after EOI, when you got pre-invite, then you have the Registration evidence with you.
So there are many people who got invitation which were got registration after EOI date. So no need to withdraw. 
Buy if you don't have registration at pre-invite within 14 days then you will not get any extended time for this.

Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

WightTotoro said:


> Hello everyone.
> A simple question. I lodged my EOI on 30th September but registration seems 5th October.
> 
> My friend send me this which QLD send him:
> ...


Hi wightTotoro,

I have similar timeline. Eoi lodged 1st oct, registration 5th. But AFAIK, our registration assessed on 24th sep. 

Yes. Many ppl have received nomination with earlier lodged eois.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

I checked each individual between me and mina whom got the invitation several days ago.
Here is the result:
There are 34 Mechanical Engineers got their registration from outside of Australia between dates 10 August to 5 October.

I guess most of them applied to 190 QLD.

I don't know how many 233512 Qld needs this year but it is a huge amount for expecting a sponsorship.


----------



## daydreamer99 (Jul 18, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> I checked each individual between me and mina whom got the invitation several days ago.
> Here is the result:
> There are 34 Mechanical Engineers got their registration from outside of Australia between dates 10 August to 5 October.
> 
> ...


Good analysis man.

Is it different for applicant for offshore 190 and 489? Any priority given?

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Asking on behalf of my friend:
1. My friend has 70 points (2611** code) - adding 5 points for state will make it 75 points for 190.
2. Is it that just file EOI for 190 QLD and wait for a Pre-invite from QLD or does he have to submit any further documents to get an invite.

** My friend is Offshore.

Can someone please help ?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Asking on behalf of my friend:
> 1. My friend has 70 points (2611** code) - adding 5 points for state will make it 75 points for 190.
> 2. Is it that just file EOI for 190 QLD and wait for a Pre-invite from QLD or does he have to submit any further documents to get an invite.
> 
> ...


At the time of EOI no documents to be submit.
When the person receives the pre-invite then he need to submit the required documents.

Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

A Person EOI dated 30 August just received the pre-invite.

Sent from my SM-J810G using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate I just check BSMQ website... and they mentioned that they processed 2nd week of August, therefore we need to be ready...
> 
> Cheers


Can someone share the link of the website in the quoted post? Cannot seem to find it.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ld-board-professional-engineers-bpeq-bsmq.jpg


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

daydreamer99 said:


> WightTotoro said:
> 
> 
> > I checked each individual between me and mina whom got the invitation several days ago.
> ...


I guess no priority.
First come first served.


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

I received my 489 from SA but waiting for pre-invite 190 from Qld.
I didn't lodge my 489 invitation yet.
Do you think it may affect their 190 decision?
Like issuing a pre invitation but after investigation (ı don't know if they do) not giving an invitation for 190 ???


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Any Invites so far?
No Monday updates from BSMQ


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> Any Invites so far?
> No Monday updates from BSMQ


I just receive Pre-invite on 14th of October. 

after almost 8 weeks waiting.

Cheers


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Itik1983 said:


> WightTotoro said:
> 
> 
> > Any Invites so far?
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hello Everyone 
There is a sad news for those who wait for PRE-invite from QLD.
Today Qld removes Civil, Electrical and Mechanical occupations from their list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Everyone
> There is a sad news for those who wait for PRE-invite from QLD.
> Today Qld removes Civil, Electrical and Mechanical occupations from their list.
> 
> ...



I wasted 3 months in NER and yesterday I sent documents for RPEQ. Now I've to give PTE again. Damn you BSMQ.


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Everyone
> There is a sad news for those who wait for PRE-invite from QLD.
> Today Qld removes Civil, Electrical and Mechanical occupations from their list.
> 
> ...


Very sad.
On the other hand.
I wish good luck to everyone who have still chance.
My next step will be SA
Cheers,


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Everyone
> There is a sad news for those who wait for PRE-invite from QLD.
> Today Qld removes Civil, Electrical and Mechanical occupations from their list.
> 
> ...


Wow.... it is affected those who already have pre invite? and waiting for invitations or nominations? Last Oct 14 I receive the pre-invite..and looking forward for nominations :fingerscrossed:


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Itik1983 said:


> erjaspal75 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone
> ...


This announcement is related with non pre invited ones.
So, keep cool mate.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> I just receive Pre-invite on 14th of October.
> 
> after almost 8 weeks waiting.
> 
> Cheers


congrats dear finally.....


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Wow.... it is affected those who already have pre invite? and waiting for invitations or nominations? Last Oct 14 I receive the pre-invite..and looking forward for nominations :fingerscrossed:


see buddy you are lucky.... i feel very sad for those who invested time and money for REPQ and even all 190 aspirants of QLD. I wish everyone get good opportunity somewhere.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> see buddy you are lucky.... i feel very sad for those who invested time and money for REPQ and even all 190 aspirants of QLD. I wish everyone get good opportunity somewhere.


Thanks mate..lucky enough to receive the pre-invite.. I have send my application to them last Oct.17 and looking forward on next week nomination from QLD


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> This announcement is related with non pre invited ones.
> So, keep cool mate.


thanks mate..just lucky enough to receive the pre-invite..before they closed. and to those not receive pre invite I hope they find other states opening..


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> thanks mate..just lucky enough to receive the pre-invite..before they closed. and to those not receive pre invite I hope they find other states opening..


Just to update mates

I have receive my invitation to log visa 190. QLD.

cheers...


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Itik1983 said:


> Itik1983 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks mate..just lucky enough to receive the pre-invite..before they closed. and to those not receive pre invite I hope they find other states opening..
> ...


Congratulations Mate


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> Congratulations Mate


Thanks mate... just at the right time.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Thanks mate... just at the right time.


Dear Guys,

I have applied for NER on Sept 24, but i just came to know that QLD closed the invites; don't know what to do now ? As I have only 65 points (Without SS) i don’t forecast any opportunity in any other state, at least I need 70 to move further which is very difficult for me.


After getting NER registration shall I pay the money for BPEQ this year and wait, in case if I get invite this year itself. Else, after getting NER certificate, can I apply of BPEQ by next financial year starting to get the invite, so that I can save 200 AUD for this year membership. 

Next financial year, I have to apply for NER renewal or the paid money is valid – please advise.

Also, do I have any other option to get invite in any state ? – your idea or advise is very big to me.

ANZCO Mechanical Engineer; 233512

Regards
Prakash K


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I have applied for NER on Sept 24, but i just came to know that QLD closed the invites; don't know what to do now ? As I have only 65 points (Without SS) i don’t forecast any opportunity in any other state, at least I need 70 to move further which is very difficult for me.
> 
> ...



I cleared the interview on Monday and got the letter from EA that I've provide PII policy before by April 2019 in order to get NER status. Moreover, I received letter of assessment for REPQ and according to it I can apply for RPEQ within 12 months from the date of assessment letter. Hence, I would advise you to increase your points by getting 79+ in PTE and after getting invitation you can apply for RPEQ even after July 2019 as your letter of assessment will also be valid for 12 months.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> I cleared the interview on Monday and got the letter from EA that I've provide PII policy before by April 2019 in order to get NER status. Moreover, I received letter of assessment for REPQ and according to it I can apply for RPEQ within 12 months from the date of assessment letter. Hence, I would advise you to increase your points by getting 79+ in PTE and after getting invitation you can apply for RPEQ even after July 2019 as your letter of assessment will also be valid for 12 months.


Brother,

Thanks for your reply.

Why PII policy required ? are you onshore applicant, i understand that for offshore applicant PII is not required, when we get a job to work in QL then we need this PII policy; if i am wrong please correct me.

Secondly, If i get a pre-invite within 14 days i have to apply the nomination, are you sure i will get the membership before 14 days in RPEQ ? 

79+ Is impossible for me, don't want to pay and get frustrated towards Pearson- But i should thank for your comment.

Regards
Prakash K.


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Prakash4551 said:


> Brother,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


PII policy is required for getting NER status whether you are onshore or offshore. However, in order to work in Queensland you will need RPEQ only.

You should be REPQ registered before you lodge your EOI as it clearly mentioned on BSMQ website that the applicant must obtain a valid Skills Assessment (mandatory) and registration (where applicable) prior to lodging your EOI.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> PII policy is required for getting NER status whether you are onshore or offshore. However, in order to work in Queensland you will need RPEQ only.
> 
> You should be REPQ registered before you lodge your EOI as it clearly mentioned on BSMQ website that the applicant must obtain a valid Skills Assessment (mandatory) and registration (where applicable) prior to lodging your EOI.



Dear Brother,

Thanks for your reply.

Regards
PK


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Any body has idea for experience verification after visa lodgement, if you dont have bank statements from your previous employer will it be a problem?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey all. Not sure if anyone has faced this scenario. So, my wife is the primary applicant and she has a membership from NRE as a non-practising engineer. She doesn’t have a PI insurance as she is not practising at the moment. She just got an email from NER asking her to update the portal with her insurance details or else her membership might expire. Any idea what kind of insurance we can buy for someone who is not currently practising? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey all. Not sure if anyone has faced this scenario. So, my wife is the primary applicant and she has a membership from NRE as a non-practising engineer. She doesn’t have a PI insurance as she is not practising at the moment. She just got an email from NER asking her to update the portal with her insurance details or else her membership might expire. Any idea what kind of insurance we can buy for someone who is not currently practising?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...




Did you submit PII insurance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksand98 (Jul 6, 2018)

Dear Guys,
I finished NER on 22 Oct 2018, courier Form 2 and Letter to BPEQ on 24 Oct 2018, my account was deducted on 30 Oct 2018. But I did not receive hardcopy of registration yet. I emailed to BPEQ and they sent the link of BPEQ shows my information with active status.
Will we receive hardcopy of registration, won't we? Please advise. Thank you so much.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Quicksand98 said:


> Dear Guys,
> I finished NER on 22 Oct 2018, courier Form 2 and Letter to BPEQ on 24 Oct 2018, my account was deducted on 30 Oct 2018. But I did not receive hardcopy of registration yet. I emailed to BPEQ and they sent the link of BPEQ shows my information with active status.
> Will we receive hardcopy of registration, won't we? Please advise. Thank you so much.




Yes you will received it within 1 month of registration depending upon your location


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey guys. How many of you have lodged your application and have received the grant? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Rpeq registration*

Dear Brother's,

I have done with my NER interview and received the letter from EA to get register with BPEQ, and the letter has the validity of 12 months from 04-Dec-18. 

I have a doubt here , since the QL stopped the invite to Mechanical Engineers; should i get register in this financial year or coming year ? what are the advantages and disadvantages in early registering ?

Thanks for your input.

Regards
Prakash K


----------



## amjad755 (Dec 19, 2018)

Furqan586 said:


> After two weeks they contacted the referees[/QUOT
> 
> Can you kindly send NER work experience statement to follow as an example.?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello I toiled to get through to Register for my RPEQ getting a registration letter in January, 2019. i had a preinvite in August, 2018 but didn't get through it because I had no RPEQ. I have been waiting for another invitation from Qld after I have completed my EOI again and notified BSMQ about my Registration, but I had mail that said it will take up to 8 weeks. 
Hmm, will if ever come at all?


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

I sent my application for NER on 9th Feb. On 12th Feb they asked for qualification details of my referees which I immediately responded to within that day. When I checked the application status before the end of that day, the status changed from "need additional information" to "additional information provided". Then the following morning, 13th Feb, my referees received an email from EA. One of my referees have sent back the filled out form. I just checked the status today and the status became "claimed" and when i view the application it says "in progress". Can anyone in this thread explain the meaning of "claimed" status?


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

I sent my application on 15 October and today I received an email from EA that they sent an email to my referees on 20 November and no one replied and they are giving me 2 weeks to contact my referees to reply to the email. When can I expect the interview after they reply?


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Hi, everyone. I have a doubt her. What sought of email will the references receive from NER. 
some one can please provide with the screenshot of form received by references. 
Thanks


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

lamborgini said:


> Hi, everyone. I have a doubt her. What sought of email will the references receive from NER.
> 
> some one can please provide with the screenshot of form received by references.
> 
> Thanks




Here you go










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

leo379 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro..............is that all, what references will get from EA Assessor.
I mean only one page of questionnaire.

thanks bro for quick reply..........

Have you finished your NER registration.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

lamborgini said:


> Thanks bro..............is that all, what references will get from EA Assessor.
> 
> I mean only one page of questionnaire.
> 
> ...




Yup. Only one page form as mentioned by one of my referees. Assessment still in progress, still awaiting 2nd referee to respond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

leo379 said:


> Yup. Only one page form as mentioned by one of my referees. Assessment still in progress, still awaiting 2nd referee to respond.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best bro.........


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

leo379 said:


> Yup. Only one page form as mentioned by one of my referees. Assessment still in progress, still awaiting 2nd referee to respond.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they ask anything about qualification , Charted members of EA for your references..


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

lamborgini said:


> Did they ask anything about qualification , Charted members of EA for your references..




Yes they did ask before emailing the referees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

leo379 said:


> Yes they did ask before emailing the referees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what did they ask?

did they sent you a mail or directly to your refrences?

thanks


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

lamborgini said:


> what did they ask?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They emailed me and posted the inquiry through the portal. They asked if the referees meet the qualification requirement and have more than 5 years of engineering experience before they email my referees. I answered yes. In my case they both have masters degree in engineering and have decades of engineering experience I also gave the link to their linkedin profiles. I believe they accepted it and within the same day my referees received the email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamborgini (May 2, 2017)

Hi guys 
I have doubt regarding..........
After getting BPEQ registration. Is it necessory to claim points for work experience?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Is an Electrical Engineer 233311 with 3 years of Experience eligible for BPEQ?


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Is an Electrical Engineer 233311 with 3 years of Experience eligible for BPEQ?



No they require min 5 years of experience.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> No they require min 5 years of experience.


Does the same imply for Victorian State Nomination as well? A minimum of 5 years of experience for Electrical Engineer to get an invite?


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

Submitted my Documents for Qld 190 visa after preinvite on 7/02/2019. When How long will it take for me to get the main invitation ? When is it likely to come from DHA ? Please respond ,Thanks


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Does the same imply for Victorian State Nomination as well? A minimum of 5 years of experience for Electrical Engineer to get an invite?



Yes Victoria also requires min 5 years of experience, but that doesn't give any guarantee they will nominate you as they usually invite those who have a job offer in Victoria. I'm also an Electrical Engineer and lodged EOI for Victoria state sponsorship on Aug 2018 with 5 years of experience, but still didn't receive any response from them.

According to your signature, you got pre-invite for NSW, then we are you seeking nomination for other states?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Yes Victoria also requires min 5 years of experience, but that doesn't give any guarantee they will nominate you as they usually invite those who have a job offer in Victoria. I'm also an Electrical Engineer and lodged EOI for Victoria state sponsorship on Aug 2018 with 5 years of experience, but still didn't receive any response from them.
> 
> According to your signature, you got pre-invite for NSW, then we are you seeking nomination for other states?


Because my preferred city was Melbourne.


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

leo379 said:


> They emailed me and posted the inquiry through the portal. They asked if the referees meet the qualification requirement and have more than 5 years of engineering experience before they email my referees. I answered yes. In my case they both have masters degree in engineering and have decades of engineering experience I also gave the link to their linkedin profiles. I believe they accepted it and within the same day my referees received the email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Update. I just received an email saying that he has received satisfactory reports from my referees and now he is inviting me for a 15 min skype interview including verbal presentation of one engineering project i have completed. I hope I get through successfully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabipal (May 23, 2018)

Hey,
I would like to try 190 visa for QLD?
I heard about BPEQ/RPEQ, NER. Though i don't have much idea about these procedure.
Can some guide.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

When can I register for the new financial year of 2019/2020 for RPEQ? I see in their website that renewal starts on 1st April. But there is nothing on new applications.


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

This is regarding my NER application, Please help me answering this query at the earliest. Can I give my current boss as my referee, who is not a member of Engineers Australia (They have never registered with EA), but working in Australia.


Please answer me this question at the earliest, Thank you.

Venkat N


----------



## nsleamon (Feb 17, 2017)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is regarding my NER application, Please help me answering this query at the earliest. Can I give my current boss as my referee, who is not a member of Engineers Australia (They have never registered with EA), but working in Australia.
> 
> ...



Hello Venkat

Your manager can be one of your referees as long as he is an engineer and can clearly understand and describe your roles and responsibilities (Case officer will going to send mail to him and will demand all of these). In this case, you might be asked to prove his qualification. So, I think, you must provide his qualification certificate and his experience certificate/s (that must cover the length of his employment/s and responsibilities if he is from another discipline) along with your application. 


Thanks


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

nsleamon said:


> Hello Venkat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You may also send a link to their linkedin accounts. In my case they didn’t require any qualification certificates or any other evidence. Just a confirmation from you that they have qualifications is enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Thank you guys...


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello All,

I'm having 70 points (including state) where I'm currently trying to get 20 points from PTE (Although it is still not achieved after 2 attempts and hovering around 79). Is there any possibility I can receive an invitation once QLD opens for receiving invitations in July 2019? 
Should I wait until I receive an invitation to start the NER process?
My category is Engineering Technologist with 9+ years overseas experience. 

Thanks and need your comments for my query.


----------



## amjad755 (Dec 19, 2018)

Dear All

I received my NER approved letter today. Can someone kindly guide me about the process of RPEQ? Its not clear to me.

Thanks


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

amjad755 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I received my NER approved letter today. Can someone kindly guide me about the process of RPEQ? Its not clear to me.
> 
> Thanks




Congratulations. Download the rpeq registration form from this link. https://www.bpeq.qld.gov.au/BPEQ/Re...spx?hkey=6f7d408a-1c97-449d-b6e4-e2f76d1a4daf. Fill it out (including your credit card information), print it, then sign it, attach the letter for RPEQ (can be downloaded from your EA portal) then courier it to BPEQ. address shown on their website and application form. Don’t forget to read the guidelines in the same link I provided. I would suggested to send your application by 1st June only so it would already cover your registration up to 30 june 2020. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

leo379 said:


> Congratulations. Download the rpeq registration form from this link. https://www.bpeq.qld.gov.au/BPEQ/Re...spx?hkey=6f7d408a-1c97-449d-b6e4-e2f76d1a4daf. Fill it out (including your credit card information), print it, then sign it, attach the letter for RPEQ (can be downloaded from your EA portal) then courier it to BPEQ. address shown on their website and application form. Don’t forget to read the guidelines in the same link I provided. I would suggested to send your application by 1st June only so it would already cover your registration up to 30 june 2020.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amjad755 (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks a lot Leo379. Thats what I was thinking that it will be better if I send my application after 1st June. Thanks for your guidance. And do you have any idea when Queensland migration will be open? That will be July not june? In this case its absolutely better if i send my application after 1st June. Thanks again


----------



## leo379 (Jan 3, 2019)

amjad755 said:


> Thanks a lot Leo379. Thats what I was thinking that it will be better if I send my application after 1st June. Thanks for your guidance. And do you have any idea when Queensland migration will be open? That will be July not june? In this case its absolutely better if i send my application after 1st June. Thanks again




You’re welcome. I believe QLD will open early in July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Is 2019-2020 Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists is updated

Also is there any chance for an electrical engineer with 65+5 points to receive the EOI from QLD in this year. I submitted the EOI to QLD on 06-06-2019


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

freedom4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is 2019-2020 Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists is updated
> 
> Also is there any chance for an electrical engineer with 65+5 points to receive the EOI from QLD in this year. I submitted the EOI to QLD on 06-06-2019


I think this information is wrong. Still the list has not been updated. Latest update is from 05 March 2019. Please send a link if you have seen the latest one.


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

hello freedom 4, you should allow the Qld list to come before submitting the EOI. if the list comes this July ,you need to submit another EOI.


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

paawillie said:


> hello freedom 4, you should allow the Qld list to come before submitting the EOI. if the list comes this July ,you need to submit another EOI.


Are you sure about this? I thought after receiving RPEQ and NER, we can submit the EOI. I submitted EOI on 6th June 2019.

So I have to cancel that and wait for the QLD to update the SOL right


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

sure freedom, you need to wait for the list to come out and for them to open the program for 19/2020, after which you can submit EOI.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

freedom4 said:


> Are you sure about this? I thought after receiving RPEQ and NER, we can submit the EOI. I submitted EOI on 6th June 2019.
> 
> So I have to cancel that and wait for the QLD to update the SOL right


Dear Brother,

Yes, it works in that way.

Even I have withdrawn the submitted EOI and waiting for the announcement to submit fresh one.

Regards,

PK
233512-Mechanical Engineer
Points: 65/70


----------



## freedom4 (Aug 23, 2017)

OO thank you.


----------



## JohnyG (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
I need registration for BPEQ for Electrical Engineer.
I have already done my assessment from Engineers Australia. 
What should I do now? How to proceed?
I only have 14 days to apply for QLD 489 visa and this is an essential requirement.
Any help is appreciated .

Regards,


----------



## JohnyG (Jul 29, 2019)

amjad755 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I received my NER approved letter today. Can someone kindly guide me about the process of RPEQ? Its not clear to me.
> 
> Thanks


Please guide me the process of NER.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

JohnyG said:


> Please guide me the process of NER.




You need to register as NER first through Engineer Australia. For this check engineer Australia website and click on National Engineer Registration and follows the instruction they given. You need 2 professional reference for this which you can give your professional colleague. The EA will send the email to these referees and enquiry about your working. And at last there is a Video conference call through Skype is conducted for interview. Then they give you RPEQ Letter for register with BPEQ. This all will take 1-2 months. 


..................................

ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Employment Verification- 20/02/19
Visa Grant- 26/2/19

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnyG (Jul 29, 2019)

erjaspal75 said:


> JohnyG said:
> 
> 
> > Please guide me the process of NER.
> ...


thank you for quick reply. This is really helpful. 
Is there any whatsgroup for this?
I am electrical engineer so I will apply through engineers australia and for NER, Right?
I have already completed MSA, so next step is NER. aftef NER i can register with BPEQ.
The ptoblem is 489 is just open till mid august 2019 and it will be closed then. If I apply now for both 489 and NER, will I have enough time to complete documents because they give only 14 days to complete documents.


----------



## JohnyG (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello:

Just to remind again, I have created a whatsapp group for helping each other in getting registered with BPEQ through NER.
Please come and join via following link.

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

JohnyG said:


> thank you for quick reply. This is really helpful.
> Is there any whatsgroup for this?
> I am electrical engineer so I will apply through engineers australia and for NER, Right?
> I have already completed MSA, so next step is NER. aftef NER i can register with BPEQ.
> The ptoblem is 489 is just open till mid august 2019 and it will be closed then. If I apply now for both 489 and NER, will I have enough time to complete documents because they give only 14 days to complete documents.




You need to get register with BPEQ before invitation. Because some times they will ask for registration evidence before sending the invitation.


..................................

ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Employment Verification- 20/02/19
Visa Grant- 26/2/19

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

leo379



Congratulations. Download the rpeq registration form from this link. https://www.bpeq.qld.gov.au/BPEQ/Re...spx?hkey=6f7d408a-1c97-449d-b6e4-e2f76d1a4daf. Fill it out (including your credit card information), print it, then sign it, attach the letter for RPEQ (can be downloaded from your EA portal) then courier it to BPEQ. address shown on their website and application form. Don’t forget to read the guidelines in the same link I provided. I would suggested to send your application by 1st June only so it would already cover your registration up to 30 june 2020. 


Thanks Leo for this clarification, I have some other question if you help me out :

1- do I need ONLY to fill the form 2 and attach RPEQ letter? OR I have to attach qualifications and c. V as well?
2- in the form 2 second section (Assessment by assessment scheme) what should i write at this section?


Your support greatly appreciated mate... 🙏 🙏 🙏


----------



## Rasaah (Feb 27, 2018)

leo379 said:


> amjad755 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All
> ...




Thanks Leo for this clarification, I have some other question if you help me out :

1- do I need ONLY to fill the form 2 and attach RPEQ letter? OR I have to attach qualifications and c. V as well?
2- in the form 2 second section (Assessment by assessment scheme) what should i write at this section?

Your support greatly appreciated mate... 🙏 🙏 🙏


----------

